# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Гирираджа Свами

## Dayal Nitai das

Сегодня 13 сентября - День Явления Гирираджа Свами.

Бхаки Чайтанья Свами о своем санньяса-гуру Гирирадже Свами:

*- Ваше Святейшество, как вы познакомились с Гирираджем Махараджем?*
- В марте 1982 года Джаятиртха, который был нашим Джи-би-си и региональным гуру ушёл из ISKCON. Джи-би-си направил Бхагавана даса и Гирираджа Махараджа курировать нашу ятру в ЮАР, президентом которой я тогда являлся. Когда они приехали, я впервые увидел Гирираджа Махараджа.
*- Какие его личные качества вы можете отметить?*
- В сентябре 1986 года после ухода Бхагавана Гирирадж Махарадж стал Джи-би-си в ЮАР. И что мы все сразу отметили – это то, что он не был менеджером-материалистом. Он был настоящим садху и глубоко изучал шастры и наставления Прабхупады. Он очень хорошо знал Прабхупаду, так как много лет близко с ним общался и изучал его книги. Самым необычным в нем было то, что в каждой ситуации он либо знал, как Прабхупада действовал в подобной ситуации, либо он мог предположить как бы Прабхупада поступил. Все мы очень ценили данное качество. Когда он смотрел на какую-то ситуацию или человека, он делал это с позиции философии, с позиции сознания Кришны, а не просто желая решить дело как можно скорее или убедить кого-то что-то сделать, пусть даже путем манипуляций. Это то, что я ценю в нем больше всего.
*- Расскажите какую-нибудь историю связанную с Гирираджем Махараджем.*
– Очень важный опыт, связанный с ним я получил в сентябре 1986 года, когда Движение оставил Бхагаван. До него в марте 1982 года ушел Джаятиртха. Оба были региональными гуру. После ухода Джаятиртхи был абсолютный хаос, Большинство преданных ушло из ISKCON. Я не знаю сколько точно, но по крайней мере половина ятры: около 60 человек. Однако после ухода Бхагавана такого не наблюдалось. Это не стало причиной их оттока, так как все были уже духовно более зрелыми. Преданные чувствовали боль и были очень обеспокоены. Я лично пытался говорить с преданными, успокаивать их, вдохновлять, но это было очень трудно. Но когда Гирирадж Махарадж начал общаться с преданными на эту тему, он стал объяснять, что произошло и как мы должны это воспринимать, почему это могло произойти, что мы должны делать в данной ситуации: действуя в сознании Кришны, а не просто прибывая в замешательстве. Он лично встретился со всеми преданными, живущими в храме. Их было 60-70, может быть 100 человек.
Я заметил, что после общения с ним их вера, которая пошатнулась, удивительным образом возродилась заново. Меня очень впечатлила его эффективность. Он действительно потрясающий проповедник, как я уже говорил, он использовал свой опыт общения с Прабхупадой. И это его служение было просто выдающимся.
*- Вы приняли санньясу от Гирираджа Свами...*
- Он был нашим Джи-би-си с 86-го, а санньясу я получил от него в 94-м. Я был президентом храма в то время, примерно до 91-го или 92-го года. Мы очень тесно общались и я глубоко ценил его проповедь. Мою кандидатуру для получения санньясы утвердили в 1994 году.
Мы были на Навадвипа-мандала парикраме, говорили о церемонии, о том, как она будет проходить. Он сказал, что подобрал мне замечательное имя, но мне его не назвал.
Мы вернулись с парикрамы, затем началась грандиозная церемония инициации в Маяпуре. Мы трое были брахмачари и на нас была наша брахмачарская одежда, нам дали одежды санньяси и мы отошли назад. Бхакти Видья Пурна Махарадж вел церемонию огненного жертвоприношения. Он показал нам по очереди как одевать и носить одежду санньяси. Когда я оделся, я вышел и предложил дандават Гирираджу Махараджу. Он дал мне данду и имя, затем я предлагал свои дандаваты другим санньяси, которые присутствовали на церемонии.

----------


## radhadas

7 января 2010 года, Киев
Лекция Его Святейшества Гирираджа Свами
Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде, Первая часть

Я очень рад возможности оказаться в этом прекрасном храме Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай, и находиться в обществе Шрилы Прабхупады, Его Святейшества Ниранджаны Свами Махараджа и других замечательных преданных.

Перед приездом сюда я побывал в Южной Африке, где встретился с Его Святейшеством Бхакти Бринга Говиндой Свами Махараджем. Я сказал ему, что собираюсь в Украину, и попросил его поделиться любой полезной мне информацией. Он сказал: «Там замечательные преданные,―однажды приехав, обязательно захочется туда вернуться». Насколько я успел заметить, преданные здесь действительно замечательные, и я надеюсь ответить взаимностью на вашу доброту. 

Почти сразу по приезду в Украину я услышал от Дамодара Чарана прабху: «Преданные очень хотят услышать Ваши воспоминания». А сегодня в машине Нрисимха Прана прабху спросил меня об одном случае, который имел место в присутствии Шрилы Прабхупады. Я постараюсь ответить на его вопрос. Но чтобы создать правильное представление о моем общении со Шрилой Прабхупаде, я начну с самого начала. Все началось в Бостоне, в 1969 году.

В то время я уже искал гуру. Я хотел обрести абсолютное счастье и читал книги по Восточной философии и мистицизму. По прочтению этих книг я решил, что мне нужен гуру. И я начал искать своего гуру. В Америке тогда было много гуру, вернее, много так называемых гуру, и я стал с ними встречаться. Но в каждом из них я находил какой-нибудь недостаток и приходил к выводу, что это не мой истинный учитель. Я повидал уже стольких, что начал отчаиваться. В конце концов, я решил: «Поеду в Индию и там найду себе гуру». 

За месяц до окончания последнего года учебы в университете, я увидел расклеенные по всему нашему студенческому городку объявления с портретом индийского святого. В объявлении говорилось: «Лекция по „Бхагавад-гите как она есть“, читает Свами А.Ч. Бхактиведанта». В тот вечер мы с друзьями собирались пойти на просмотр одного авторского фильма на Гарвардской площади. К тому времени я уже был вегетарианцем, так что я пригласил друзей к себе в квартиру на пасту и салат, и оттуда мы должны были пойти в кино. Но я не мог забыть об объявлении, и что-то изнутри подталкивало меня, как будто говорило: «Ты должен пойти на лекцию». 

Я сказал друзьям, что хочу сходить на лекцию, но они очень огорчились. Одна моя подруга была особенно расстроена и никак не могла успокоиться: «Почему ты все время бегаешь за всеми этими свами и йогами? Почему не можешь жить как все?» Я действительно не хотел огорчать ни ее, ни других моих друзей. Я уже был готов согласиться с ними, пропустить лекцию и пойти в кино, но что-то изнутри продолжало меня подталкивать: «Ты должен пойти». В конце концов, я решил: «Я пойду сегодня, но обещаю―это будет последний свами, с которым я встречусь». 

Из-за наших с друзьями препирательств мы опоздали. Когда мы вошли в зал, на сцене уже шел киртан. Шрила Прабхупада сидел на сцене, один преданный вел киртан, а другие танцевали. Один за другим студенты поднимались со своих мест, запрыгивали на сцену и начинали танцевать вместе с преданными. Духовная вибрация в зале была так сильна, что мне тоже захотелось запрыгнуть на сцену, захотелось петь и танцевать вместе с преданными. Но я посмотрел на своих друзей и подумал: «Если я это сделаю, они этого не переживут». Тогда я встал и стал стоя петь и танцевать, а не пошел на сцену.

После киртана один из преданных сделал объявление. Он спросил, не мог бы кто-нибудь подвезти их в Бостон, потому что у них не было машины. В те дни у преданных не было своего транспорта. Преданный спросил: «Кто-нибудь едет на Гарвардскую площадь или в Бостон? Надо подвезти преданных». Перед лекцией я сказал своим друзьям: «Давайте сходим на лекцию, а потом на другой сеанс в кино». Просмотр как раз проходил на Гарвардской площади. В фойе я подошел к преданным и сказал: «У меня минивэн, я еду на Гарвардскую площадь и могу вас подвезти». В минивэн умудрились втиснуться все преданные. Я не знаю, как им это удалось: места были впереди, позади и еще место в самом конце. Впереди нас было трое, я вел машину, сзади село четверо или пятеро преданных, а остальные втиснулись в самый конец.

Мне дали адрес храма и сказали, что по понедельникам, средам и пятницам программы проходят в храме, а по вторникам, четвергам и субботам в других местах, обычно в университете. Я мог прийти в храм прямо на следующий день.

Я пришел. Маленькая алтарная комната была полна до отказа. Шрила Прабхупада давал лекцию. У него был очень сильный индийский акцент. Из-за акцента и из-за незнакомой философии мне было трудно понять, о чем он говорит. В какой-то момент он процитировал и перевел стих из «Бхагавад-гиты» (7.3): манушйанам сахасрешу кашчид йатати сиддхайе «Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству». И я тогда подумал: «Это же я! Он говорит обо мне!» 

Я начал приходить каждый вечер: один день в храм, другой день на программу вне храма. Поскольку у преданных не было машины, они просили меня их подвозить. Они сказали, что я могу приходить пораньше, в квартиру Шрилы Прабхупады, которая была расположена прямо напротив храма, и отвозить его и других преданных. 

Когда я приехал, Шрила Прабхупада сидел за низким столиком, а преданные сидели на полу вокруг него. Меня поразило, сколько любви было между Прабхупадой и преданными. Это была духовная семья: Шрила Прабхупада был духовным отцом, а преданные были его духовными детьми.

Как-то после одной из первых лекций Шрилы Прабхупады, на которой я побывал, ему задали вопрос: «Действительно ли вы чувствуете, что сознание Кришны сделало Вас счастливым?» Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Да. Когда я жил в Индии, у меня было пятеро детей и проблемам не было конца. Сейчас, когда я принял сознание Кришны, у меня пятьсот детей и никаких проблем―я люблю их, а они любят меня». Человек, задавший вопрос сказал: «Да, но это все материальное». На что Прабхупада ответил: «Счастье в сознании Кришны очень многогранно, я ответил так, чтобы вы поняли. Когда я жил в Индии―у меня было пять детей, когда осознал Кришну―у меня стало пятьсот детей. Тот, кто предается Кришне, ничего не теряет, а наоборот, многое приобретает».

Я видел, какая прекрасная атмосфера и настроение было между Шрилой Прабхупадой и преданными. Через несколько минут Шрила Прабхупада попросил преданных собираться на программу.

Одна из первых программ прошла на богословском факультете Гарвардского университета, там собрались очень умные студенты. Или, скорее, они считали себя умными. После лекции они начали задавать Шриле Прабхупаде каверзные вопросы. Один студент заявил: «Столько людей в этом мире страдают по вполне понятным причинам: экономическая эксплуатация, расизм, милитаристские силы. И, похоже, мы можем как-то по-другому противостоять этому злу, чем просто говорить людям, что если они начнут повторять Харе Кришна, то это решит все мировые проблемы». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Если вы воспеваете, если вы принимаете сознание Бога, то эти проблемы решатся сами собой, как если бы у вас был миллион долларов, вопрос, где вам раздобыть пятьдесят долларов, решился бы сам собой». Студент ответил: «Да, в это еще надо поверить». Прабхупада возразил: «Это не вопрос веры―это вопрос практики».

Студент настаивал: «Я не могу в это поверить, потому что история учит нас другому. История учит, что люди, которые обрели свободу, добились этого отнюдь не методами, подобными воспеванию Харе Кришна». «Не могли бы вы привести примеры из истории, когда люди повторяли Харе Кришна?»,―спросил Прабхупада. Студент ответил: «Я говорю не только о воспевании Харе Кришна. В XIX веке в России были верующие люди, которые странствовали по деревням и повторяли «Иисус Христос». Это было тогда широко распространено. Я прихожу к выводу, что это было похожее учение. Единственная проблема: я не думаю, что это сможет решить главные проблемы человечества».

Прабхупада спросил: «Вы считаете, что Россия нашла ответы на свои вопросы, решила все свои проблемы?» Студент ответил: «Я бы сказал, что в 1917 году, благодаря революции жизнь крестьян существенно изменилась к лучшему». «Ну да,―парировал Прабхупада.―История повторяется. Снова войны». И тогда Прабхупада задал главный вопрос: «Вы считаете, что если люди воспользуются опытом России, то станут счастливы?» «Нет»,―признал студент. «Где же тогда выход?» 

Прабхупада объяснил: «Этот материальный мир полон проблем, он как пылающий костер. Ответ дан в „Бхагавад-гите“ (7.14): даиви хй еша гунамайи мама майа дуратйайа. Очень трудно противостоять натиску материальной природы, преодолеть ее влияние. Так или иначе, она нас достанет, и нам не удастся решить свои проблемы. В этом же стихе „Бхагавад-гиты“ говорится: мам эва йе прападйанте майам этам таранти те. Проблемы можно решить, если только человек предастся Богу, Кришне. Тогда он сможет преодолеть трудности материальной природы. Вот настоящее лекарство. К сожалению, люди не следуют этому процессу. Но если кто-то начинает ему следовать, его проблемы решаются. Это факт. Мы не думаем, что каждый последует этому процессу. Но если кто-нибудь его примет, то, по крайней мере, его личные проблемы решатся. Долг сознающих Бога людей―распространять Его послание. Если кому-то оно понравится, он его примет и решит свои проблемы. А если не захочет, ну что же, это его дело. Что мы можем поделать? Но любой материальный метод, русский ли это метод, американский или индийский―ни один материальный метод не в состоянии решить материальные проблемы. Если вы хотите решить все ваши проблемы, то должны пробудить свою дремлющую любовь к Богу. Это единственное решение».

Другой студент спросил: «Мне интересно, так ли важны слова в воспевании? Если в уме или вслух посчитать до десяти, эффект может быть точно таким же». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Вы можете считать, но когда закончите―начните воспевать».

Один за другим студенты задавали каверзные вопросы, и Шрила Прабхупада, ни секунды не раздумывая, отвечал так, что им нечего было возразить.

После лекции студенты не расходились. Они говорили о Свами. Они были просто поражены, никто не ожидал, что Свами будет так быстр и умен. Я прохаживался между ними и слушал, что они говорят. Вдруг ко мне подбежал один преданный, и с любовью подражая акценту Шрилы Прабхупады, спросил: «И где же водитель?». Тогда я понял: «О Боже, Шрила Прабхупада меня ждет».

Мы снова погрузились в машину. Шрила Прабхупада сидел со мной впереди, а преданные втиснулись позади и в самый конец машины. К тому времени уже стемнело, и я не был уверен, что смогу отыскать обратную дорогу. Я лишь в общих чертах помнил, куда надо ехать, поэтому я поехал прямо, потом свернул направо, потом налево. Но по мере того, как я двигался вперед, я все больше убеждался, что сбился с пути. В конце концов, мне пришлось признать: «Мы заблудились. Кто-нибудь знает дорогу?» Шрила Прабхупада повернулся ко мне и сказал: «Разве не водитель должен знать дорогу?» Я не понимал, что это я был водителем, что человек, который садится за руль, берет на себя особые обязанности. Я просто делал то, о чем меня просили преданные. Другие преданные тоже не помнили куда ехать, но, в конце концов, мы отыскали обратную дорогу.

Я обежал вокруг машины, чтобы открыть дверь Шриле Прабхупаде. Когда он вышел, я сказал: «Прабхупада, мне жаль, что мы заблудились». Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на меня с большой любовью и состраданием, и, улыбаясь, произнес: «Ничего страшного». Его слова произвели на меня сильное впечатление. Он не только в совершенстве представлял философию и метод преданного служения, но и сам был великодушен и сострадателен.

Так я присоединился к Бостонскому храму и прожил в нем полтора года. К этому времени Шрила Прабхупада решил вернуться в Индию и начать распространять там свою миссию. От каждого храма он хотел взять с собой второго по значимости преданного. В Бостоне таким преданным был я. Сатсварупа Махарадж был президентом храма, а я стал комендантом храма, казначеем и лидером санкиртаны. Хридайананда дас брахмачари был помощником лидера санкиртаны, и я несколько дней учил его обязанностям лидера. А потом пришло время отправляться в путь.

Согласно плану, мы должны были вылететь в Брюссель и встретиться там с преданными из Лондона, которым удалось договориться об очень дешевом перелете из Брюсселя в Бомбей. Они подружились с бизнесменом, владельцем авиакомпании «Боско», которая состояла из одного грузового самолета. У этого друга была в Брюсселе квартира, в которую мы отправились по прилету из Америки. Там мы пробыли несколько часов и встретились с замечательными преданными, двумя семейными парами из Англии: Шьямасундарой и Малати, и Гурудасом и Ямуной. Атмосфера была пропитана преданностью Шриле Прабхупаде, мы почувствовали это сразу, как вошли. 

Мы вылетели в Бомбей. В Бомбейском аэропорту к нам подошел индийский джентльмен и сказал, что пришел нас встретить и отвезти к себе домой. Из аэропорта Сантакруз мы направились в центр Бомбея, и я во все глаза разглядывал все места, которые мы проезжали и местных жителей. Впервые увидел я рикши и бродящих по улицам коров. Я был восхищен. Джентльмен привез нас к себе домой на Марин-Драйв, и спустя неделю из Калькутты приехал Шрила Прабхупада.

Там, в Секшария Бхаване, Шрила Прабхупада впервые лично переговорил со мной. Я всегда танцевал на киртанах, и когда он меня позвал, я подумал, что, должно быть, он заметил, что я всегда стараюсь танцевать, и поэтому зовет меня. Он задал несколько вопросов о Бостоне. В то время у Брахмананды прабху были некоторые трудности, и Шрила Прабхупада размышлял: «Как такое могло случиться? Он был таким зрелым». Прабхупада недоумевал, как подобная неприятность могла случиться с таким зрелым преданным.

Побыв в Бомбее, Шрила Прабхупада получил приглашение посетить Веданта Саммелан в Амритсаре, в штате Пенджаб. Веданта Ашрам был ашрамом Майавади. Вскоре мы поняли, что это была вереница собраний садху. Эти садху шли с одного собрания на другое, и все они в основном были Майавади.

Главной приманкой был Шрила Прабхупада и его ученики. Шрила Прабхупада сказал об организаторах: «Они знают, что я с ними не согласен, но все же пригласили меня, потому что много людей хотят увидеть меня и моих учеников. Людям не интересны сухие, безликие рассуждения».

Людям очень нравился киртан, но во время лекции они не могли усидеть на месте. Им было трудно просто сидеть и слишком долго слушать философию, но они очень ждали киртана. Прабхупада хотел научить нас читать лекции. «По вечерам,―сказал он,―вы все должны петь киртан и говорить». Мы так и делали, но однажды вечером Гурудаса прабху―он был самый старший среди нас и обычно именно он читал лекции, однажды он сказал нечто, оскорбившее собравшихся. Поскольку большинство собравшихся были Майавади, Гурудаса бросил им вызов: «Если все едино, то почему бы вам тогда не отдать мне свою жену?» С точки зрения философии это хороший довод, но чувства индийцев были задеты. Организаторы пожаловались Шриле Прабхупаде, который, в свою очередь, сказал мне: «Хорошо, начиная с завтрашнего дня, лекции будешь читать ты».

Наутро после моей первой лекции Шрила Прабхупада принимал на солнце массаж, а я проходил мимо. Прабхупада обратился ко мне: «Я слушал тебя прошлым вечером, очень хорошая лекция». Я и не знал, что Шрила Прабхупада из своей комнаты меня слышал.

Шрила Прабхупада горел желанием проповедовать. Он очень хотел укрепить свое Движение в Индии и начал принимать приглашения на программы. Он принимал так много приглашений, что мы, молодые мужчины и женщины, за ним не успевали. В день он проводил четыре или пять программ, и, в конце концов, Гурудас прабху сказал Прабхупаде: «Шрила Прабхупада, преданные не могут продолжать в таком ритме». Прабхупада согласился: «Хорошо, я буду принимать только по два приглашения в день». Но в конце нашего пребывания там накопилось очень много приглашений, которые Прабхупада хотел принять. Однажды он принял приглашение на семь программ. Организаторы дали Шриле Прабхупаде машину, но преданным приходилось добираться на рикшах, на велорикшах. Программы проходили так быстро, одна за другой, что мы все время опаздывали. Мы приезжали на программу, как раз когда он собирался уезжать.

На последней программе по тому, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, мы поняли, что собравшиеся там люди сознавали Кришну. Они уже были преданными Кришны. Это было мистическое действо, потому что Шрила Прабхупада говорил на хинди, я хинди не знал, но в словах Шрилы Прабхупады было столько любви, что я как-то умудрился понять, о чем он говорит. Он также цитировал множество стихов, которые я знал.

По завершению последней программы Шрила Прабхупада и его ближайшие ученики уехали в ашрам на машине, а мы поехали за ними на рикшах. Была уже глубокая ночь, Прабхупада провел семь программ, но все равно в его комнате горел свет. Я, должно быть, не должен был этого делать, но мне очень захотелось заглянуть в окно и посмотреть, что делает Шрила Прабхупада. Он, совершенно расслабленный, сидел и слушал запись лекции, которую только что прочитал. Я подумал: «Прабхупада наслаждается. Он общается с Кришной. Он наслаждается лекцией, которую прочитал, потому что, слушая свою лекцию, он общается с Кришной». 

Из Амритсара Шрила Прабхупада с учениками сел на поезд до Дели. На самом деле мы собирались ехать в Бомбей, но поезд останавливался в Дели. Прабхупада переписывался с одним адвокатом из Дели и послал ему письмо, в котором сообщал, что с такого-то по такое время, в такой-то и такой день, он на два часа остановится на железнодорожном вокзале в Дели, и если адвокат хочет, то может там с ним встретиться. Этот человек, доктор права господин Гупта пришел. Он очень хотел, чтобы Прабхупада отправил несколько своих учеников проповедовать в Дели. Он сказал, что выделит им две комнаты в одном ашраме. Прабхупада обратился к Гурудасу: «Почему бы тебе ни сойти, и не посмотреть, что там можно сделать?» Гурудас попросил, чтобы с ним осталось несколько преданных, и Прабхупада согласился, чтобы в Дели отправились сам Гурудас, его жена Ямуна, Гопал, Брюс (который позднее стал Бхану дасом, а потом Бхану Свами), и я.

Пока мы были в Дели, Шрила Прабхупада написал Гурудасу письмо и попросил его поехать во Вриндаван и выяснить, можно ли купить там землю для ИСККОНа. Гурудас поехал. Он должен был отсутствовать день или два, но он не вернулся. В отсутствие Гурудаса нашу группу возглавляла Ямуна, и она решила, что нам всем нужно поехать во Вриндаван и узнать, что с ним случилось. Мы собрали вещи и отправились во Вриндаван. Во Вриндаване мы встретились с Гурудасом, и он сказал: «Вриндаван―это совершенно особое место. Совершенно другой мир. Когда я приехал сюда, я сказал местным жителям, что я приехал с миссией, что хочу посмотреть дворец царя Бхаратпура у Кеши-гхата. Я сказал им: «Я просто хочу взглянуть на дворец и узнать, могу ли я встретиться с Махараджем, а потом я должен буду вернуться в Дели». Но враджабаси с улыбкой посмотрели на меня и сказали: «Во Вриндаване все по-другому. Ты не можешь просто приехать во Вриндаван, переночевать и уехать. Тебе придется подождать, ты уедешь, когда Вриндаван тебя отпустит».

Гурудас привел нас в место, где он остановился. Однажды вечером мне захотелось побродить по Вриндавану. Было прохладно, ноябрь месяц, светила луна, но все эти узенькие улочки и дома выглядели совершенно одинаково и я не смог найти дорогу обратно. Наконец я решил остановиться. Я увидел большое здание, это была территория какого-то храма, и я заметил, что на ступенях к храму, на верандах перед храмом спали старики. Я подумал: «Я тоже просто лягу и посплю здесь эту ночь». Я заснул под открытым небом и уже на следующий день нашел преданных. 

Во Вриндаване я действительно ощутил присутствие Кришны. Я чувствовал что Кришна, пастушки и коровы все еще там, что Кришна вместе со своими друзьями-пастушками присматривают за коровами. Я чувствовал, что это происходит прямо здесь и сейчас. Позже, когда я встретился со Шрилой Прабхупадой в Бомбее, и он расспрашивал меня о Вриндаване, я сказал ему, что я почувствовал там присутствие Кришны. На что Прабхупада ответил: «Да, ты еще не можешь видеть Кришну, но ты можешь почувствовать Его присутствие».

Из Бомбея Шрилу Прабхупаду пригласили в Индор на празднование Гита-джаянти. Наша группа все еще находилась в Дели, так что там мы и встретились. Гита-джаянти Махотсава была похожа на Веданта Саммелан в Амритсаре. Приехало много тех же Майавади, и расписание было то же. Поставили огромный пандал, сцену. Приходили тысячи людей. Организаторы хотели, чтобы Прабхупада и его ученики были на сцене все время, но после первого же вечера Шрила Прабхупада отказался. Он сказал: «Почему я должен сидеть и выслушивать глупости всех этих Майавади?» Организаторы очень хотели, чтобы Прабхупада и преданные там были, ведь именно Шрилу Прабхупаду и преданных хотели видеть люди. Но Прабхупада ответил: «Нет».

В начале программы преданные пели киртан, а Прабхупада читал лекцию. Пандал был полон, но когда Прабхупада и преданные уходили со сцены, большинство людей тоже уходило. Так что организаторы решили: «Прабхупада и преданные будут выступать в конце». Тогда люди перестали приходить к началу программы, и стали приходить в самом конце.

Однажды вечером на сцене случилось неприятное происшествие. Шрила Прабхупада и преданные танцевали, но люди из зала хотели, чтобы преданные спустились вниз и танцевали с ними в пандале. Один мужчина стал тянуть наших девушек за сари, чтобы стащить их в толпу. Прабхупада тут же бросился к нему, размахивая караталами. Он был как Господь Нрисимхадева со Своей Сударшана чакрой. Он бросился вперед, размахивая караталами, как будто собирался ударить ими этого человека. Прабхупада очень заботился и защищал своих преданных. Он очень хорошо о них заботился, и в Индии он особенно защищал своих преданных девушек.

В Амритсаре организаторы Веданта Саммелана хотели сделать преданным подарок, а Шрила Прабхупада знал, что мы мерзнем. Ашрам выделил нам только две комнаты: в одной жил Шрила Прабхупада, а в другой, рядом, наши девушки: Ямуна, Малати и Каушалья. Все остальные спали снаружи на индийских кроватях с веревочным низом. Поэтому когда организаторы захотели что-то подарить, Шрила Прабхупада попросил их дать каждому преданному шерстяной свитер и шерстяное одеяло. Когда однажды утром мы вошли в комнату Шрилы Прабхупады, он лично, своей рукой дал каждому из нас по шерстяному свитеру и шерстяному одеялу. Хотя он требовал глубокой преданности, он также заботился о том, чтобы у нас было все необходимое.

Из Горакпура мы отправились в Сурат, где Шриле Прабхупаде и преданным был оказан самый лучший прием. Казалось, что все жители города были вайшнавами. Каждое утро Шрила Прабхупада посылал преданных на улицы на хари-нама-санкиртану, и газеты печатали маршрут преданных. Люди выстраивались на улицах. Многие закрывали свои магазины и, по мере движения процессии по улице, люди одевали преданным гирлянды, предлагали арати и угощения: прохладительные напитки и сладости. 

Многое из того, что происходило в Сурате, снято на пленку Ядубаром прабху, который поместил все записи на ДВД в серию под названием «Следуя за Шрилой Прабхупадой». Я всем советую посмотреть эти ДВД. Там есть сцены со Шрилой Прабхупадой в старом Бостонском храме, сцены вместе с ним и преданными в Бомбее, Амритсаре, Сурате и других местах Индии―как их там принимали.

Мне кажется, пора закончить, но прежде чем мы закончим, есть ли у вас какие-то вопросы или дополнения?

Ниранджана Свами: Вы сказали, что когда в 1970 году вы уезжали из Бостона, вы учили Хридайананду даса брахмачари обязанностям лидера санкиртаны. Не могли бы вы коротко рассказать, какой была санкиртана в Бостоне в 1970 году?

Гирирадж Свами: Каждый день мы садились в микроавтобус и приезжали в Бостон-Коммон, большой парк в центре Бостона. Мы вставали в четыре часа утра, чтобы к половине пятого быть в храме на мангала-арати и оставались в храме на всю утреннюю программу. В восемь тридцать преданные мыли здание храма. За каждым был закреплен свой участок. Потом был простой завтрак, очень выверенные порции: две дольки апельсина, долька яблока, три изюма, два турецких горошка, долька имбиря и большая полная ложка хлопьев для завтрака. 

Потом, как лидер санкиртаны, я должен был сложить все нужные нам книги в ящики и коробки, а потом сложить все музыкальные инструменты, ящики и коробки в микроавтобус. И, наконец, мне надо было собрать всех преданных вместе и усадить их в машину.  

По приезду в Бостон-Коммон большая часть преданных пела киртан. Некоторые держали в руках журнал «Обратно к Богу» и подходили к людям, собравшимся вокруг поющих преданных. В полдень из храма приезжала машина с большой кастрюлей дала, риса, стопками чапати и кастрюлей сабджи (овощного рагу). Преданные, сидя на траве, по очереди почитали прасад, но киртан и распространение книг никогда не прекращалось. И где-то в пять тридцать-шесть часов вечера мы возвращались с храм.

Иногда мы выходили и по вечерам. В Бостон-Коммоне по вечерам было немного людей, поэтому мы ехали на Бойлестон-стрит, пели на улице и предлагали людям «Обратно к Богу». Практически весь храм выходил на санкиртану днем, некоторые выходили и по вечерам. Санкиртана была так привлекательна, что мы не могли остановиться. Поэтому Сатсварупа установил правило, что мы должны возвращаться в храм не позже чем ровно в девять вечера. Но даже тогда, если санкиртана шла хорошо, я шел в ближайшее место где был телефон, и просил позволения позвонить, чтобы попросить у Сатсварупы разрешения задержаться. Если я настаивал, он всегда соглашался, «но не позже чем до половины десятого». 

По вечерам в алтарной я собирал у преданных лакшми. Я был еще и казначеем, так что я считал и хранил лакшми. Потом мы, в радостном предвкушении событий завтрашнего дня, отправлялись ко сну.

Большое спасибо. Буду очень рад увидеться с вами завтра.
Шрила Прабхупада ки джайа!

----------


## radhadas

8 января 2010 года, Киев
Лекция Его Святейшества Гирираджа Свами
Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде, Вторая часть


Я вижу много новых людей и поэтому еще раз расскажу о том, как я встретился со Шрилой Прабхупадой и преданными, как меня спасла его милость, и как я начал ему служить. 

Вчера вечером я рассказывал, что хотел найти совершенное счастье. Я решил, что для этого мне нужно стать последователем какого-нибудь восточного эзотерического учения и, чтобы преуспеть на выбранном мной пути, мне нужен гуру. Я целиком сосредоточился на том, чтобы найти своего гуру. Я решил, что мне даже не надо выбирать гуру, что у меня уже есть гуру и мне просто нужно его найти. Я даже представлял, как выглядит мой гуру. В моих представлениях у него не было волос. Все свами и йоги, приехавшие в Америку из Индии, носили длинные волосы и бороды. Так что я почти утратил надежду, что смогу отыскать своего совершенного учителя.

Однажды я попал на программу Шрилы Прабхупады в моем университете неподалеку от Бостона, но у меня не было возможности поговорить с ним. Тогда я отправился в старый храм в самом Бостоне, и там попал на его лекцию. После лекции Шрила Прабхупада попросил задавать вопросы, и я задал вопрос, который огнем жег мне сердце: «Сейчас так много свами, йогов и наставников, и каждый учит разным методам духовного совершенствования, и каждый говорит, что он лучше других. Как понять, кто же лучше?» Ответ Шрилы Прабхупады был совершенен. Он спросил: «Чего ты хочешь достичь?». Ведь человек выбирает метод, который лучше всего помогает ему достичь поставленной цели. «Ты сам хочешь стать Богом, или же ты хочешь служить Богу?» 

До сих пор все свами и йоги, что я встречал, говорили, что можно стать Богом или стать единым с Богом. «Так что,―спросил Прабхупада,―к чему ты стремишься? Ты хочешь служить Богу или ты сам хочешь стать Богом? Если ты хочешь стать Богом, это значит, что пока ты еще не Бог, а как неБог может стать Богом?» Он продолжал: «Бог есть Бог. Он всегда Бог. Ему не приходится становиться Богом с помощью йоги или медитации. Кришна―Бог. Он остается Богом, даже играя на коленях у Своей мамы. Он остается Богом, когда сражается на Курукшетре. Он всегда Бог. Ему нет нужды становиться Богом». 

И потом Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Если ты посадишь семя служения Богу, и будешь поливать его водой воспевания, Бог даст солнечный свет, воздух и создаст все условия, чтобы  твое служение росло. Но если ты сам хочешь стать Богом, зачем Ему поощрять соперничество? Бог в твоем сердце и Он готов тебе помочь. Но если ты хочешь стать Богом, ты только сам себя обманываешь. Ты можешь стать праведником, но не Богом». 

Шрила Прабхупада прямо меня спросил: «Так как, ты хочешь служить Богу или хочешь сам стать Богом?» К тому времени у меня появилось совершенно ясное ощущение, что Шрила Прабхупада знает обо мне все, что он видит меня насквозь. Я чувствовал, что его взгляд проникает за стены храма, дальше, достигает моей квартиры, проникает вовнутрь, прямо в ванную, где на стене, на плакате красуется написанная мной разноцветными буквами, украшенная орнаментом надпись: «Ты Бог».(смеется) Я почувствовал, что Шрила Прабхупада видит эту надпись на стене и спрашивает меня: «Так что, ты хочешь служить Богу, или хочешь сам стать Богом?» Мне было стыдно признаться перед столькими людьми в алтарной, что у меня есть это отвратительное желание самому стать Богом.  Я уж было начал говорить: «Я хочу служить Богу..», но я знал, что не смогу обмануть Шрилу Прабхупаду, я знал, что ему все про меня известно. Поэтому я сказал: «Я хочу служить Богу, но я понял, что сам хотел стать Богом». Прабхупада согласился: «Да».

Я нашел своего совершенного учителя и в знак преданности склонил голову. Это было не просто выражение покорности―я стыдился своего греховного желания, о котором узнали все присутствующие, мне казалось, что все они стоят и глазеют на меня: «Смотрите-ка, он хотел стать Богом». Поэтому я не отрывал головы от пола. В конце концов, я услышал необычные звуки и понял, что атмосфера изменилась. Преданные принесли для Шрилы Прабхупады огромное блюдо прасада. Прабхупада бросил на него взгляд и сказал: «Я не Бог. Я не смогу все это съесть. Раздайте». И преданные начали раздавать прасад.

С этого дня я каждый вечер проводил со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Каждый понедельник, среду, и пятницу Шрила Прабхупада читал лекцию в храме, а во вторник, четверг и субботу в другом месте, обычно лекции проходили в университете. А в воскресенье он читал лекцию на воскресном пире любви.

Одна из выездных программ проходила в Международной студенческой ассоциации в Кембридже, штат Массачусетс, от  Гарвардского университета. Шрила Прабхупада прочитал прекрасную лекцию, я до сих пор ее отлично помню. С самого начала меня привлекло, пленило и впечатлило, как мастерски он отвечал на вопросы. 

В Международной студенческой ассоциации один индиец сослался на стих из «Бхагавад-гиты» (4.11): йе йатха мам прападйанте тамс татхаива бхаджамй ахам, и спросил: «Кришна говорит, что все дороги ведут к Нему. Не важно, что человек делает, не важно о чем он думает, не важно, чем он занят, в конечном счете, он идет ко Мне. Это естественное развитие и разве может какое-нибудь учение на него повлиять? Кто-то может двигаться быстрее других, но в действительности, человек мало что может изменить». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Нет, обучение необходимо. Если бы это было не так, зачем тогда Кришна берется учить? Если это так естественно, зачем Кришне учить Арджуну? Это совершенно неестественно. Вы должны получить знание от того, кто знает больше вас. Иначе, какой смысл в том, что Кришна учит Арджуну? Арджуна был растерян. Он не мог понять, сражаться ему или нет. Каждый из нас находится в таком положении. Мы растеряны, нам нужно руководство. До уровня животных форм жизни все идет естественно, но в человеческой жизни есть свобода выбора. Вы выбираете то, что вам нравится. Если вам нравится Кришна, вы отправитесь к Кришне. Если вам нравится что-то другое, вы идете туда. Это ваш выбор. У каждого из нас есть крошечная назависимость. В конце „Бхагавад-гиты“(18.66) Кришна говорит: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа „Просто предайся Мне, отдай Мне все“. Если это так естественно, зачем же Ему говорить: „Делай так“? Это не естественно, нужно учиться. Вот почему человеку нужен такой духовный учитель как Кришна или Его представитель».

Каждый вечер Шрила Прабхупада проводил программы. Одна проходила на факультете богословия в Гарварде, а другая в Бостонском колледже. В конце каждой лекции Прабхупады всегда был киртан, но киртан в Бостонском колледже произвел на меня особенно сильное впечатление. В конце аудитории стояли стулья, на которых обычно сидели студенты и преподаватели, а впереди было пустое пространство, там, став в круг, танцевали преданные. Когда я пел и танцевал, меня переполняла любовь ко всем присутствующим в комнате, и оттуда эта любовь разливалась на окрестности Бостона, на все Соединенные Штаты и на всю Вселенную. 

Я никогда не испытывал ничего подобного, меня так переполняли чувства, что после киртана я подошел к Шриле Прабхупаде. Я никогда до этого к нему не обращался, но, будучи в приподнятом настроении, я подошел к возвышению, где сидел Прабхупада. Когда я приблизился к нему, то почувствовал что попал под влияние духовной энергии. Я посмотрел на Шрилу Прабхупаду и сказал: «Это воспевание изумительно». Шрила Прабхупада засмеялся, его тело задрожало. Я понял, что он испытывает духовный экстаз. Он бросил на меня радостный взгляд, его лицо расплылось в широкой улыбке, и он сказал: «Большое спасибо». 

Так прошло две недели. И однажды Шрила Прабхупада и преданные стали готовиться к отъезду. Я спросил: «Что происходит?» Преданные ответили: «Шрила Прабхупада уезжает». Я подумал: «Как это Шрила Прабхупада уезжает? Почему? Куда он поедет?» Я не знал о том, что ИСККОН существует где-то еще кроме Бостонского храма. Я спросил, могу ли я поехать в аэропорт, и преданные сказали, что могу.

В аэропорту почти все преданные плакали. До этого я был уверен, что в сознании Кришны все совершенно: совершенный духовный учитель, совершенная философия, совершенный метод воспевания, совершенная духовная пища, прасад―все было совершенным. Но тогда я подумал: «Может быть, это и есть недостаток: Шриле Прабхупаде нужно уезжать». Глядя на плачущих преданных, я спросил Арундхати: «Почему преданные плачут?» Она ответила: «Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что в духовном мире, в духовных отношениях встреча не отлична от расставания―и то и другое экстаз». Ответ выглядел совершенным, но сомнения так меня до конца и не покинули.

Прабхупада поднялся на борт, но преданные все стояли. Они не двигались с места. Даже после того как самолет взлетел, они стояли и смотрели в окно на улетающий самолет. Я спросил Арундхати: «Что происходит?» Она ответила: «Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что когда духовный учитель улетает, мы должны провожать самолет, пока он не скроется из виду, как гопи провожали колесницу Кришны, когда Он уезжал из Вриндавана в Матхуру, пока она не скрылась из виду».

После отъезда Шрилы Прабхупады я продолжал общаться с преданными, и вскоре переехал в храм. Но сомнение не проходило: «Может быть, это и есть недостаток сознания Кришны: что духовному учителю приходится уезжать?»

Как-то раз мы воспевали перед станцией метро Копли, и вдруг, совершенно неожиданно, я почувствовал присутствие Шрилы Прабхупады. Я понял: «Да, он действительно здесь. Преданные говорят правду. На духовном уровне нет разницы между встречей и расставанием―оба этих события экстаз».

В декабре, после путешествия в Колумбус, Нью-Вриндаван, Лос-Анджелес, Сан-Франциско, Гамбург и Лондон, Шрила Прабхупада вернулся в Бостон. За это время мы купили трехэтажный особняк, первую собственность ИСККОН, на 40 Северной Бекон стрит, и Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что преданные ИСККОН Пресс должны приехать и начать там свою работу. Шрила Прабхупада был очень счастлив, что у нас появилось своя типография, что его книги печатались в нашем собственном здании. Он лично обошел все издательство, осмотрел на все отделы и оборудование, встретился с преданными, которые там служили, и остался очень доволен. Когда он уехал, и преданные убирали на его столе, они нашли коротенькую, написанную от руки записку, в которой он благодарил преданных (Брахмананду, Сатсварупу, Адвайту и Гирираджа) за то, что они основали типографию. Он очень хотел, чтобы его книги печатались и распространялись. Но, в то же время, он беспокоился и о духовной жизни преданных. 

После отъезда Шрила Прабхупада из Бостона, на большую часть следующего года лидеры Движения увлеклись заработком денег. Сразу же после завтрака преданные должны были покидать храм и возвращаться обратно только поздно ночью. Нам едва хватало времени повторять свои круги. Вечерней программы не было. Мы возвращались так поздно, что с трудом просыпались рано утром. Шрила Прабхупада был тогда в Лос-Анджелесе. Он понял, что происходит, и ввел несколько правил, чтобы очистить Движение. Во-первых, он сказал, что преданные должны возвращаться с санкиртаны к пяти или шести часам и идти на вечернюю программу в храме. Затем они должны отдыхать, рано вставать и приходить на утреннюю программу. Далее, он не хотел, чтобы преданные устанавливали какую-то минимальную цену за журналы, которые они распространяли. Он сказал, что нужно просто давать людям журнал и просить их дать пожертвование. Он хотел, чтобы мы полагались на Кришну. Он не хотел, чтобы мы слишком много думали о деньгах.

Происходили разные события, которые напоминали нам о том, что нужно зависеть от Кришны. Когда я только присоединился к Бостонскому храму, мы не выходили регулярно на хари-нама-санкиртану, и почти не распространяли журналов и книг. Но все равно, благодаря милости и могуществу Шрилы Прабхупады, приходили новые преданные. Единственный наш источник дохода в то время―зарплата Сатсварупы в отделе социального обеспечения, где он работал социальным работником, но этого не всегда хватало. Поэтому преданные собрались, чтобы решить, что делать. Все преданные были предавшимися душами, они были готовы делать все, что потребуется. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что если преданные нуждаются, то могут устроиться на работу, поэтому многие преданные вызвались: «Я работал на почте, я могу пойти устроиться туда». «А я знаю владельца магазинчика вниз по улице, я могу там устроиться на работу». Преданный по имени Нанда-кишора поднял руку и процитировал отрывок из письма Шрилы Прабхупады: «Если вы будете просто ходить на санкиртану, решатся все ваши проблемы, как материальные, так и духовные». Шрила Прабхупада даже написал: «Вы можете закрыть храм ради санкиртаны». Мы все согласились: «Хорошо, мы попробуем. Мы будем выходить на санкиртану».

На другой день мы вышли на харинаму. У нас почти не было журналов и книг для распространения, но мы держали раковины и корзинки, и просили пожертвования. Когда вечером мы вернулись в храм и подсчитали лакшми, там оказалось больше семи долларов. Мы подумали: «Совсем неплохо, надо завтра попробовать еще». На другой день мы опять вышли петь, танцевать, мы просили пожертвования и давали людям «Обратно к Богу». Когда вечером мы сосчитали лакшми, там оказалось уже двенадцать долларов. Мы решили, что это просто здорово. На третий день по возвращению у нас было уже девятнадцать долларов, и мы подумали: «Да, Шрила Прабхупада был прав: если мы будем выходить на санкиртану, решатся все наши проблемы―как материальные, так и духовные».

Позднее, когда мы купили особняк на Северной Бекон стрит, нам каждый месяц нужно было вносить за него крупную сумму денег, но мы решили рискнуть. Мы посчитали, что если каждый день мы будем распространять столько-то журналов «Обратно к Богу», то сможем выручать достаточно денег и выплачивать ежемесячный взнос за дом. Но зимой было так холодно, что люди не появлялись на улицах и у нас не получалось собрать необходимую сумму. В конце января нам не удалось собрать денег, чтобы сделать очередной взнос. Мы должны были внести деньги до следующего понедельника, до первого рабочего дня февраля. Все преданные были очень расстроены, казалось неизбежным, что мы потеряем этот особняк, и вместе с ним все вложенные в него средства.

После воскресной программы одна пожилая женщина, а к нам редко приходили пожилые люди, в основном молодежь, сказала, что ей очень понравились картины на стенах, и она хотела бы купить некоторые из них. Картины рисовали преданные―какие-то для книг, некоторые просто для храма. Она выбрала несколько картин и спросила, сколько они стоят. Мы не имели ни малейшего представления о том, сколько такие работы могут стоить, поэтому мы просто назвали сумму, достаточную для выплаты взноса за дом. Ее устроила наша цена, и нам удалось сохранить храм.

Шрила Прабхупада верил в силу воспевания святого имени, он верил в силу Движения санкиртаны, и он шел на риск ради распространения Движения сознания Кришны, ради исполнения наказов своего Гуру Махараджа и Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. И все мы, по мере роста в преданном служении должны быть готовы идти на риск. Пока нам удобно, пока мы делаем то, что нам легко и приятно делать, мы не сможем достичь существенного прогресса и не сможем ощутить милость гуру и Кришны. Это красной линией шло через всю жизнь Шрилы Прабхупады. Ради распространения сознания Кришны он шел на большой риск. Он рисковал собой, он рисковал финансово, и он рисковал, возлагая на своих учеников такую огромную ответственность. Он давал преданным возможность показать, на что он или она были способны. Мы чувствовали, как Шрила Прабхупада любит нас и верит нам, и поэтому старались не упустить свой шанс. Нам не хотелось его разочаровывать.

Я хочу рассказать историю, которая случилась в Бомбее и показывает, как преданный может подняться над своей ничем не выдающейся, обусловленной природой ради Шрилы Прабхупады. Я не часто рассказываю эту историю. Шрила Прабхупада заключил соглашение с мистером Нэйром о покупке земли в Джуху. Это еще один риск, на который пошел Шрила Прабхупада, потому что у нас не было денег на покупку этой земли. Мистер Нэйр был не просто бизнесменом, он был мошенником. Раньше он уже заключал соглашение на продажу этой земли, но под каким-то предлогом расторг его и забрал себе залог. Точно так же он хотел поступить и со Шрилой Прабхупадой. И как часть плана, он сопровождал меня к нашему адвокату, который, как оказалось, был в сговоре с самим мистером Нэйром.  

Мистре Нэйр повез меня в город на своей машине. Он сидел на заднем сидении справа, я посередине, а слева он усадил одну женщину. Я не хотел сидеть рядом с женщиной, но я был так напуган всей этой ситуацией―я новичок, а мистер Нэйр влиятельный человек в Бомбее, что не стал возражать. Мы ехали, и вдруг эта женщина положила мне руку на бедро и стала двигать ее еще выше. Я не мог понять, что происходит, но ее прикосновения взволновали меня. Мне было всего двадцать три года, и мой ум и чувства просто сорвались с цепи. Дошло до того, что я подумал: «Ну в самом деле, кому какое дело? Я просто уступлю ей». Но потом я подумал: «Если я уступлю, разойдется слух, это ударит по репутации нашего Движения и миссия Шрилы Прабхупады будет скомпрометирована». И еще я подумал: «Я не смогу причинить такую боль Шриле Прабхупаде». Эта женщина так меня взволновала, что я был готов отбросить всякую осторожность, но ради Шрилы Прабхупады я не мог на это пойти. И тогда я понял, как велика была милость Шрилы Прабхупады, я понял, что люблю его больше самого себя, потому что даже в таком состоянии, когда я был готов сделать что-то, что могло принести мне вред, я был не готов сделать что-то, что причинит боль Шриле Прабхупаде. Позднее я узнал, что эта женщина была известной проституткой в Джуху, и поэтому я всегда старался держаться от нее подальше, хотя она время от времени приходила в Джуху и искала меня.

Я хочу отметить два важных момента: Шрила Прабхупада очень доверял своим ученикам и возлагал на них большую ответственность, он был готов рискнуть. И поскольку он вкладывал в нас столько любви и доверия, мы не хотели упускать такую возможность и не хотели его разочаровывать.

Это долгая история: как Шрила Прабхупада сражался за землю в Джуху. Но в конце он победил. 

Однажды вечером Шрила Прабхупада сидел на веранде одного из старых домов, которые достались нам вместе с землей, и преданный по имени Харидас обмахивал его. В семь часов Прабхупада посмотрел на часы и сказал: «Харидас, ты слышишь киртан в храме?» Харидас прислушался, но ничего не услышал: «Нет». Прабхупада снова спросил: «Ты не слышишь киртана в храме?» Харидас снова прислушался, но по-прежнему ничего не услышал: «Нет». Тогда Прабхупада сказал: «Вот в том-то и дело. Где киртан? Где преданные?» Харидас предположил: «Должно быть, они ушли в город собирать пожертвования и еще не вернулись». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Я не говорил, что преданные должны день и ночь собирали пожертвования. Они могут выходить в девять утра и возвращаться к пяти часам вечера, воспевать и танцевать для Божеств. Иначе они ни чем не будут отличаться от карми».

Шрила Прабхупада спросил Харидаса: «Ты знаешь, почему в битве за эту землю победили мы, а не мистер Нэйр? Нэйр был хорошо устроен в Бомбее. Мы были новичками. Он был богат, а у нас не было денег и регулярного источника дохода. Он был влиятелен, был владельцем „Фри Пресс Джорнал“, одной из трех ежедневно выходящих на английском языке газет в Бомбее, он был шерифом Бомбея и был знаком со многими политиками и правительственными чиновниками. Мы же почти никого не знали. И, тем не менее, победили мы, а не он. Почему?» И Шрила Прабхупада сам ответил: «Мы старались доставить удовольствие Кришне, а он действовал в корыстных целях. Мы достигли успеха не благодаря нашим силам и связям, а по милости Кришны и благодаря тому, что Он был доволен нами. Поэтому преданные должны приходить петь и танцевать для Божеств, должны стараться доставить Им удовольствие и по Их милости, по милости Кришны нам всегда будет сопутствовать успех».

Вновь Шрила Прабхупада показал, как сильна его вера в Кришну, в Его святое имя и Божества, и в то же время он выказал заботу о преданных. Он не хотел, чтобы в погоне за деньгами они ослабли духовно. Это обязанность ачарьи. Он дает преданным служение, которое доставит удовольствие парампаре, предыдущим ачарьям и Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, но в то же время следит, чтобы они следовали садхана-бхакти, чтобы они оставались сильными в сознании Кришны и смогли продолжать служение и проповедь. Как Шрила Прабхупада писал президенту одного из храмов: «В любых обстоятельствах мы должны регулярно повторять шестнадцать кругов и приходить на утреннюю и вечернюю лекции. Для Кришны мы можем трудиться как одержимые, но одна капля для майи, и все теряет смысл, это уже чрезмерные усилия». Шрила Прабхупада был очень бдителен, очень внимателен. Он ничего не упускал.

Время шло, нам сопутствовал успех. Мы не только получили землю, но и получили разрешение построить там храм, гостиницу и культурный центр. 

У Шрилы Прабхупады был очень верный преданный по имени П.Л. Сетхи. В моих глазах Сетхиджи был для Прабхупады как Хануман для Рамы―такой же верный и преданный. В 1977 году, когда Прабхупада был уже очень болен, господин Сетхи обратился ко мне с просьбой. До того, как он встретился с Прабхупадой, он общался с группой, которая называлась Радха Мадхава Према Шудха Санкиртана Мандала. Вы знаете, что значит Радха Мадхава и нама-санкиртана. Према значит «чистая любовь», шуддха значит «нектар», а мандали значит «группа» или «круг». Их гуру жил во Вриндаване и они повторяли Харе Кришна маха-мантру. В Бомбее все они были домохозяевами. Каждое воскресенье они проводили двенадцатичасовой акханда-хари-нама-санкиртану, непрерывный, продолжительный киртан, с шести часов утра до шести вечера. 

Господин Сетхи предложил проводить киртан не в доме одного из преданных, как они обычно делали, а в Харе Кришна Лэнд. Мы решили проводить его перед Божествами в маленьком храме, рядом с новым, почти завершенным комплексом, прямо под новой квартирой Шрилы Прабхупады. Хотя строительство не было завершено, и лифт еще не работал, Шрила Прабхупада настоял на проживании в этом месте. Он был очень болен, он сидел, откинувшись на подушки, или лежал и слушал киртан.

Преданные в храме очень хотели личного общения с Прабхупадой, но их было слишком много, чтобы подняться наверх, а он не мог спуститься вниз, и в любом случае встреча со всеми ними отняла бы у него слишком много сил. В какой-то момент преданные так захотели получить его милость, что вышли из храма и продолжали киртан прямо под его балконом. В конце концов, господин Сетхи помог ему выйти на балкон. Прабхупада взглянул на них, и всех их просто затопило экстазом.

На следующий день я пришел увидеться со Шрилой Прабхупадой. «Замечательный киртан»,―сказал он.―«Ты должен пригласить всю эту группу в Харе Кришна Лэнд. Скажи им, что мы будем их содержать. Им не нужно будет ходить на работу. Все что им придется делать―непрерывный киртан». Я подумал: «У этих преданных семьи, они работают, у них есть дома, дети. Что они подумают, если я предложу им все оставить и жить с нами?» Я ничего не ответил. Тогда Прабхупада сказал: «Тогда пусть все наши преданные каждый день проводят двенадцатичасовой киртан». Я ответил: «Шрила Прабхупада, у нас так много другого служения. Мы должны завершить строительство, мы должны открыть храм». Я знал, как много для него значил проект в Джуху. Поэтому я сказал: «Как мы будем все успевать?» Тогда Прабхупада сказал: «Хорошо, тогда раз в неделю, по воскресеньям». Услышав эти слова, я почувствовал такое облегчение, что сразу же согласился: «Конечно, это мы сможем». 

Тамала Кришна Госвами позже писал, что Шрила Прабхупада устроил со мной духовный торг. Сначала Прабхупада  сказал, что я должен пригласить жить в Харе Кришна Лэнд и содержать пятьдесят семей, которые ежедневно проводили бы двенадцатичасовой киртан. Потом он сказал, что все наши преданные должны каждый день проводить двенадцатичасовой киртан. Поэтому когда он предложить проводить двенадцатичасовой киртан всего раз в неделю, я почувствовал такое облегчение, что сразу же согласился. Если бы Прабхупада с самого начала заговорил бы о двенадцати часах киртана каждое воскресенье, я бы, наверное, возразил, что это слишком много, и может быть будет лучше ограничиться четырьмя часами. Но поскольку он начал разговор с предложения содержать пятьдесят семей, которые семь дней в неделю пели бы киртан двенадцать часов в день, то когда он предложил нам петь по двенадцать часов раз в неделю, я испытал облегчение: «Конечно, мы сможем это делать».

Двенадцатичасовой воскресный киртан―это самое лучшее, что мы делали в храме в Джуху. Я был президентом храма. Проект в Джуху был очень большим, и там всегда было много проблем. Но каким-то непостижимым образом после воскресного киртана все они решались. Как сказал Шрила Прабхупада: «Если вы будете проводить санкиртану, все ваши проблемы решатся». В течение недели преданные приходили ко мне за решением своих проблем, и в понедельник, вторник и среду я пытался в них разобраться. Но в четверг я уже знал, что скоро будет двенадцатичасовой киртан, и все проблемы разрешатся. Я не говорил преданным прямо, что жду этого киртана, потому что они могли посчитать меня безответственным. Вместо этого я говорил: «Дайте мне время подумать. Я поговорю с вами после выходных». И это было поразительно. Либо преданный понимал, что его проблема не была серьезной, либо проблема разрешалась сама по себе, либо Кришна вдохновлял меня на решение этой проблемы, но после двенадцатичасового киртана все проблемы разрешались. 

Сейчас я хочу рассказать о последних играх Шрилы Прабхупады, не описывать их подробно, но постараться передать общее впечатление. Как вы, наверное, знаете, незадолго до ухода из этого мира Шрила Прабхупада захотел поехать к холму Говардхану в запряженной быками повозке. Состояние Шрилы Прабхупады было настолько серьезным, что многие преданные не верили, что он сможет пережить эту поездку, что он вынесет тряску в повозке. И Шрила Прабхупада согласился не ехать. Это случилось прямо перед Говардхана-пуджей, а спустя три дня Шрила Прабхупада нас покинул.  

Тамал Кришна Госвами и другие старшие преданные доверили нам нести маленькое латунное мурти Шрилы Прабхупады на парикраму вокруг холма Говардхан. Мы несли мурти и прошли половинную парикраму вокруг холма Говардхан, и в конце пришли к Радха-кунде и Шьяма-кунде. Преданные поставили мурти Прабхупада в сангам, место между Радха-кундой и Шьяма-кундой, рядом с маленьким алтарем с говардхана-шилами. Преданные пели киртан, и я почувствовал, что мурти Шрилы Прабхупады было не просто мурти, а самим Прабхупадой. Я почувствовал, что Шрила Прабхупада полностью присутствует в мурти. 

Шрила Прабхупада присутствует в своем мурти, в своих наставлениях и даже в Харе Кришна маха-мантре. Однажды Сатсварупа спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду: «Сейчас, когда Вы с нами, мы можем напрямую задавать Вам вопросы, и Вы нам отвечаете, но как быть, когда Вас не будет, где нам искать ответы на вопросы?» Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Святое имя Кришны не отлично от Самого Кришны. Ты это понимаешь?»

Его Святейшество Ниранджана Свами сказал, что все мы находимся здесь благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде, и что у всех нас есть огромный долг благодарности перед Его Божественной Милостью. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что ученик никогда не сможет выплатить свой долг духовному учителю, но ученик должен хотеть его заплатить и должен стараться его заплатить, решительно проповедуя. Шрила Прабхупада писал: «Если вы чувствуете себя в долгу передо мной, вы должны проповедовать так же решительно, как и я. Так вы сможете вернуть мне свой долг. Конечно, никто не в состоянии выплатить долг духовному учителю, но духовного учителя очень радует подобное отношение ученика». Но опять же, чтобы были силы проповедовать, мы должны сами всему следовать. Мы должны воспевать наши шестнадцать кругов, следовать регулирующим принципам и выполнять все, чему нас учили.

А сейчас я хочу воспользоваться возможностью и выплатить один долг, который у меня есть: я пообещал ответить на два вопроса, хотя, в какой-то мере, оставаться в долгу тоже хорошо. Я слышал, что Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур всегда держал своих учеников в долгу, чтобы они больше старались. Я погашу только один долг. Нрисимха Прана прабху спросил меня о первом пандале в Бомбее и о том, что там происходило.

Эта блестящая программа, «Беседы о Бхагавата дхарме, фестиваль Харе Кришна» проходила в центре Бомбея с 25 марта по 4 апреля 1971 года. Я был кем-то вроде коменданта храма на этом празднике и лично стоял за столом с книгами. За сценой сделали комнату из ткани и бамбуковых шестов и обставили ее взятыми на прокат диванами и стульями. В этой комнате Прабхупада встречался с людьми. В течение дня там сидели преданные и иногда даже почитали прасад. Однажды Шрила Прабхупада приехал чуть раньше, и в комнате был беспорядок. Диваны и стулья сдвинуты, повсюду грязные чашки и тарелки, столы не были вымыты. Сплошной беспорядок. Я искренне извинился: «Шрила Прабхупада, мне очень жаль, что я не смог вовремя подготовить Вам комнату». Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на меня и сказал: «Сколько ты можешь сделать? Сколько может сделать один человек? Лучше руководить пятью ослами, чем самому работать как осел».

Занимаясь целый день служением в пандале, я заметил там молодого американца. У него были длинные спутанные волосы, и он был одет в простую белую одежду. Он оказался последователем шайвизма, и я подумал: «У него не было хорошего общения». Я довольно прямо поговорил с ним о Шиве, Кришне и Шанкарачарье.

Из своего опыта распространения книг со столика в Бостоне я знал, что лучший способ это делать―дать человеку в руки книгу, чтобы он подержал, хорошенько ее рассмотрел и привязался к ней. И тут я тоже пытался действовать, как и в Бостоне. Я брал журнал, вручал его людям и спустя какое-то время спрашивал, не хотят ли они его взять. Если кто-то соглашался, то я просил пожертвование. Но довольно скоро я обнаружил, в чем разница между Бомбеем и Бостоном: в Бомбее большинство людей просто уходили с журналом или книгой. Я обсудил этот вопрос с одним из наших советников, пожизненным членом нашего Движения, и он сказал: «О нет, в Индии так нельзя».―«Что же нам тогда делать?»―«Проделай дырку в углу каждого образца книги и журнала, продень через дырку веревку и привяжи ее к ножке стола. Так они смогут подержать книгу, посмотреть ее и решить, хотят ли они ее брать, но не смогут с ней уйти».

Молодой американский садху шайвит был тогда в пандале. Я попросил его проделать дырки в углу журналов, и он с радостью согласился это сделать. Его Святейшество Радханатх Свами говорит, что я был первым преданным в ИСККОН, кто дал ему преданное служение. Шрила Радханатха Свами ки джайа!

Когда позже я прочитал книгу Радханатхи Свами «Путешествие домой» и увидел, в каком умонастроении он тогда пребывал, я понял, что он был совершенно неподходящим человеком для такой прямой проповеди. Но он очень милостив и отдает мне должное за то, что я стал первым преданным, который дал ему практическое преданное служение. 

Спустя некоторое время после окончания программы в пандале мы переехали в Джуху, где я получил отправленное авиапочтой Индии, написанное по всем правилам письмо на имя президента храма. В письме использовались фразы из нашей рекламы и оно звучало так: «Я посетил вашу программу в пандале и принял участие в беседах о бхагавата-дхарме, экстатических киртанах и принял великолепный прасад. Я очень вдохновлен, ваша философия очень убедительна и я хочу присоединиться к вашему Движению. Поэтому посылаю Вам мое официальное заявление как президенту храма и прошу рассмотреть мою просьбу». Подпись: «Рагхунатх Патил».

Я сразу же ответил: «Пожалуйста, приходите, добро пожаловать. Мы будем рады встретиться с Вами и потом Вы можете остаться с ними». Рагхунатх Бхагван Патил со временем стал Его Святейшеством Локанатхой Свами. Позже он сказал мне, что думал, что получать место в ИСККОН нужно так же, как в Индии люди устраиваются на работу. Ему пришлось заплатить одному из наборщиков, которые сидят прямо на улицах, особенно вокруг судов, чтобы он напечатал его заявление. 

Только посмотрите, как ловко Шрила Прабхупада расставил свою сеть любви, поймал эти удивительные души и принес их к лотосным стопам Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Кришны. 

Вопрос: Пожалуйста, расскажите, как проводить вечерние программы во время марафона Прабхупады. В это время преданные распространяют книги и не могут приходить на вечернюю программу. Должны ли они возвращаться в храм на вечернюю программу?

Гирирадж Свами: Вы задали отличный вопрос. Шрила Прабхупада радовался, когда видел, что преданные отдают все силы Рождественскому марафону. Обычно лучше приходить на вечернюю программу, в храме или вне храма, но на время марафона Прабхупады можно сделать исключение. Но опять же, время от времени нужно выделять время исключительно для слушания и воспевания, ездить на большие фестивали, ретриты или в Индию, в Майапур или Вриндаван. Хотя обычно мы хотим сохранить гармонию в наших ежедневных занятиях, иногда, в виде исключения, мы можем на время отказываться от вечерних программ ради распространения книг. А иногда, на некоторое время мы можем отказываться от распространения книг и другого служения ради того, чтобы глубже погрузиться в слушание и воспевание. 

Спасибо, что слушали с таким вниманием. С нетерпением жду возможности снова общаться с вами. А сейчас нас ждут «экстатические киртаны».

Харе Кришна!

----------


## radhadas

10 января 2010 года, Киев
Лекция Его Святейшества Гирираджа Свами
Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде, третья часть

Я начну мой рассказ с того случая, который имеет отношение к сегодняшнему фестивалю. В четверг в храме я рассказывал, как Шрила Прабхупада, развернув сознание Кришны в Америке и Европе, решил вернуться в Индию. Присоединиться к Шриле Прабхупаде вылетели по одному преданному из каждого храма в Северной Америке, а также две супружеские пары из Лондона. В Бомбее мы сначала остановились в Шекхария Бхаване, пятиэтажном аристократическом особняке Кайлаша Шекхарии с видом на Аравийское море. Каждое утро мы собирались в комнате Шрилы Прабхупады и пели молитвы «Самсары», после чего Шрила Прабхупада давал короткую лекцию.

Однажды Гурудаса Прабху принялся прославлять другого преданного, Динанатху Прабху, за его чудесные киртаны. Однако, заметив маленькие Божества Радха-Кришны, принадлежавшие Шриле Прабхупаде, Гурудаса прервал себя, поскольку, как сказано в «Нектаре преданности», в присутствии Божества запрещается превозносить или прославлять кого бы то ни было. Гурудаса попросил прощения: «Извините, Шрила Прабхупада. В присутствии Божеств я дерзнул прославлять другую личность!» На это Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Кришна славен Сам по Себе, однако Он чувствует еще большее удовольствие, когда прославляют Его преданного».

Я упомянул об этом случае, поскольку — вероятно, из уважения к этому правилу — Божества оставались за закрытым занавесом на протяжении всей вчерашней утренней программы, а Божество Шрила Прабхупады прибыло на фестиваль значительно позже. Все это правильно, в согласии с предписаниями, однако Шрила Прабхупада, понимая, что на сердце у Кришны, говорил, что Кришне нравится намного больше, когда прославляют Его преданного.

Находясь в то время в Бомбее, Шрила Прабхупада получал многочисленные приглашения на прасад в дома различных людей. В конце концов он заявил: «Мы будем принимать приглашения лишь от тех, кто пообещает стать нашим пожизненным членом». Эта программа пожизненного членства была разработана Шрила Прабхупадой с тем, чтобы помочь распространять его книги. Пожизненные члены общества должны были пожертвовать 1111 рупий, что по тем временам являлось значительной суммой, и взамен они получали все книги Шрила Прабхупады — те, которые уже увидели свет, а также те, которые должны были появиться в будущем. В тот приезд Шрила Прабхупада отметил: «Мы создаем пожизненных членов, просто принимая прасад».

Однажды мы проводили программу в доме одного замечательного человека по имени Рамачандра Чхабрия. Его семья приготовила огромный пир для Шрила Прабхупады и преданных. Следуя законам индийского гостеприимства, хозяева обычно предлагали Шриле Прабхупаде, а зачастую и всем его ученикам место, где те могли отдохнуть после обеда. У многих из наших хозяев были большие семьи и просторные дома, и тогда члены семьи уходили из своих спален и позволяли Шриле Прабхупаде отдыхать в одной комнате, а его ученикам — в других.

После этого огромного пира все ученики Прабхупады отправились отдохнуть. Шрила Прабхупада после краткого отдыха вернулся к хозяину и оставшимся гостями поговорить с ними. И он своими ушами слышал, как храпели его ученики в соседних спальнях. Наконец Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Лучше разбудите моих учеников, иначе неизвестно, сколько они еще проспят. А когда они проснутся, они опять захотят есть. Поэтому нам лучше откланяться прямо сейчас».

Таким образом мы провели множество прекрасных программ. Из Бомбея мы отправились в Амритсар на Веданта Саммелан, и там также было много программ. Одна из особо запомнившихся проходила в доме Баладевы Индры Сингха, благородного наследника царствующей семьи Пенджаба и подлинного кшатрии. Его поместье, помимо  его личного особняка, включало большую гошалу, множество гостевых комнат и прекрасный сад. Шрила Прабхупада послал нескольких своих учеников вперед себя на программу, и Малати даси помогла женщинам этого дома приготовить пир и сделать приготовления для предложения его Господу. И как раз в ту минуту, когда тарелку бхоги несли предлагать Господу, вошел Шрила Прабхупада. В это время преданные запели песню «Бхога-арати» Бхактивиноды Тхакуры, которая начинается со следующих слов:

бхаджа бхаката-ватсала шри-гаурахари
шри-гаурахари сахи гоштха-бихари,
нанда-ждашомати-читта-хари

«Просто поклоняйся Шри Гаурахари, который всегда так нежен со Своими преданными. Он — тот самый Верховный Бог, Кришна, который резвился на пастбищах Враджи и похитил сердца Нанды и Яшоды».

бела хо’ло, дамодара аиса экхано
бхога-мандире боси’ корахо бходжана

«Мой милый Дамодара, — зовет Яшода Кришну, — уже очень поздно. Иди скорее домой — пора обедать».

нандера нидеше баисе гири-бара-дхари
баладева-саха сакха баисе сари сари

«Кришна, поднявший холм Говардхана, садится по велению Нанды Махараджи на Свое место, а вслед за Ним рядами садятся пастушки вместе со старшим братом Кришны, Шри Баладевой» («Бхога-арати», стихи 1-3).

В то время, как мы пели в присутствии Шрилы Прабхупады, я чувствовал, словно мы находились во Вриндаване с Кришной и Его друзьями-пастушками, когда они принимают прасада вместе с Ним.

Позже, когда Шрила Прабхупада уселся в кресло, Господин Сингх сел перед ним на полу. Он стал говорить о том, что его ум в беспокойстве, поскольку один астролог сказал ему следующее: в одной из предыдущих жизней, тысячи лет назад, он сражался на поле  битвы Курукшетра — сражался против Кришны! «Это невозможно, — ответил Прабхупада, — поскольку все те, кто участвовал в битве на Курукшетре, получили освобождение. Если бы Вы на самом деле были на Курукшетре, Вы бы не находились сейчас в материальном мире». Господин Сингх не мог сообразить, почувствовал ли он облегчение или, напротив, огорчился. Однако Прабхупада заверил его: «Ничего страшного! Не беспокойтесь. Теперь Вы — преданный Кришны».

Из Амритсара Шрила Прабхупада вернулся в Бомбей, оставив несколько человек из нашей группы в Дели. Затем мы вновь присоединились ко всем в Индоре на конференции Гита Джаянти. На конференции присутствовал один хиромант, который предложил нам рассказать о нашем будущем. Мы спросили Прабхупаду, разрешить ли ему это, и Прабхупада согласился. Хиромант принялся рассматривать ладони преданных. Одному он сказал: «Это твоя последняя жизнь», другому: «Тебе придется родиться снова». Он сделал различные предсказания, после чего ушел. Когда мы спросили Прабхупаду, правда ли то, что говорил хиромант, Прабхупада с особой миной провозгласил: «Когда вы просто хлопаете в ладоши во время киртана перед Божествами, все линии на ваших руках стираются!»

Из Индора Шрила Прабхупада поехал в Сурат и Бомбей, а затем — в Аллахабад на Ардха-кумбха-мелу. Это было в январе, и было очень холодно. Преданные жили в палатках, Шрила Прабхупада тоже жил в палатке, только немного побольше и снабженной обогревателем, но палатка оставалась палаткой. По утрам было так холодно, что многие из нас, включая меня, предпочитали подольше нежиться в спальниках вместо того, чтобы выползать на холод и купаться ледяной водой из колонки. Несколько крепких преданных — Тамал Кришна, Мадхудвиша, Хамсадута — поднимались рано утром, шли к Ганге и купались в реке, однако остальные отсиживались в спальниках как можно дольше. И потому мы опаздывали на мангала-арати.

Когда Шрила Прабхупада узнал об этом, он был очень озабочен. На следующее утро в четыре утра Прабхупада сам совершил омовение ледяной водой из колонки. Несомненно, когда известие об этом дошло до наших палаток, мы повылезали из спальников как можно быстрее и помчались наружу совершать омовение. Шрила Прабхупада серьезно заботился о том, чтобы его ученики поднимались рано утром, и, будучи ачарьей, он лично показывал пример.

В это время Шрила Прабхупада давал лекции по Шестой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», рассказывая историю Аджамилы, которая прославляет святое имя. Сам Прабхупада в то время переводил лишь Вторую песнь, и потому он читал из своего увесистого тома санскритских комментариев, с листа переводил стихи писания и части комментариев, особенно Шридхара Свами. Это были удивительные лекции, и Прабхупада дал следующее наставление: эти беседы следовало собрать и выпустить в форме книги. Через несколько лет преданные сделали это: они выпустили книгу под названием «Еще один шанс».

По утрам было так холодно, что руки преданных онемевали от холода, и они с трудом могли шевелить пальцами. Однажды поутру главный пуджари, Нанда-кумара, не мог зажечь огня для арати. Мало того что воздух был холодный и он не чувствовал своих рук, так к тому же было очень ветрено. Как только мы зажигали спичку или фитилек, порыв ветра тушил огонь. В конце концов я услышал голос Шрилы Прабхупады, разносившийся из громкоговорителя, Прабхупада был очень серьезен: «Харер нама харер нама харер нама эва кевалам, калау настй эва настй эва настй эва гатир аньятха». В каком-то смысле он был несколько саркастичен: «Эти люди не в состоянии даже зажечь фитилек! Единственное, на что они способны — это повторять Харе Кришна». В то же время он делал глубокое, серьезное заявление: «В Кали-югу единственное средство — это повторение святого имени».

Позднее, в 1976 году в Майапуре, мне привелось оказаться в комнате Шрилы Прабхупады, когда один его ученик пришел обсуждать руководство по поклонению Божествам, «Арчана-паддхати», которое он писал для ИСККОН. Шрила Прабхупада посоветовал ему: «Сделай это так, чтобы все было просто. Главный метод в Кали-югу — это повторение святых имен. Всегда помни это!»

А теперь мне предстоит отдать один долг. Абхиманью Прабху как-то задал вопрос, и я должен ему ответить. Он спросил меня о том случае, когда Шрила Прабхупада попросил одного из своих учеников разбудить меня посреди ночи. Дело было на Картику, в 1977 году, в последние дни Шрилы Прабхупады с нами. Я отдыхал на террасе на крыше гурукулы, и посреди ночи — около полуночи или в час ночи — преданный разбудил меня, сказав, что Прабхупада хотел бы увидеться со мной.

Здоровье Шрилы Прабхупады было настолько хрупким, что, как нам казалось, он может покинуть нас в любую секунду. Я помчался в комнату Прабхупады, которая сохранена в нетронутом состоянии в нашем храме Кришна-Баларамы, и увидел, что он молча лежит на кровати. Очень тихим голосом (Прабхупада был настолько слаб, что еле мог говорить), он спросил меня: «Ты думаешь, наше Движение будет продолжаться после того, как я уйду?» Я ответил: «Да, покуда преданные будут оставаться искренними и повторять своих шестнадцать кругов, следуя регулирующим принципам, Движение будет успешным!» Шрила Прабхупада помолчал. Затем, прилагая невероятные усилия, он вновь заговорил. Учитывая то, что его слова могли оказаться его самыми последними словами, я напрягался, чтобы четко услышать. Он произнес единственное слово — организация. Он помолчал и затем прошептал: «Организация и разум».

Я был потрясен. Слова Прабхупады были глубокомысленны, и на меня они произвели неизгладимое впечатление. Да, понимал я, мы должны быть искренними и повторять наши шестнадцать кругов, а также следовать регулирующим принципам, однако наше предназначение не только в том, чтобы просто поддерживать нашу собственную духовную жизнь. Нам нужно проповедовать, расширять наше движение, пополнять ряды преданных, а чтобы делать все это, нужна организация — и разум. Попытка распространять сознание Кришны разумным, организованным образом — подлинное служение Шриле Прабхупаде и Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху. Это такое же важное служение, как повторение святых имен и следование регулирующим принципам.

Затем Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Что-то еще?», то есть, хочу ли я сказать еще что-то. В глубине моего сердца я умолял Прабхупаду: «Оставайтесь с нами, не покидайте нас!» Мое сердце кричало, однако под впечатлением общего настроения — не навязывать Прабхупаде свои желания — я просто ответил: «Нет», поклонился и вышел. Позже я очень сожалел о том, что не открылся ему тогда.

В то время произошло несколько многозначительных случаев. Шрила Прабхупада не ел — он не мог ничего переваривать, однако в какой-то момент от перестал также пить. Когда-то раньше он говорил так, что, когда его отец захотел покинуть тело, он просто прекратил есть и пить. Когда Прабхупада отказался пить, его слуга, замечательный простой преданный, принялся настаивать: «Прошу вас, пейте, иначе произойдет обезвоживание организма». Прабхупада ответил: «Хочешь, чтобы я пил? Зови Джи-би-си!» (Преданные смеются.)

Иными словами, вопрос о том, следует ли Прабхупаде пить или нет, был, на самом деле, гораздо более глубоким вопросом: Следует ли ему пытаться продолжать жить вопреки всем телесным проблемам и дискомфорту — или он свободен и может уйти? В каком-то смысле, это было вопросом жизни и смерти.

Тамал Кришна и несколько других старших преданных отправились в комнату Шрилы Прабхупады. «Если бы мне предназначалось выжить, — сказал Прабхупада, — я, несомненно, стал бы принимать пищу. Выжить без еды практически невозможно. Однако, если я буду продолжать жить, это означает — множество неудобств, одно за другим. Поэтому я решил мирно покинуть тело».

Брахмананда, чтобы подбодрить Прабхупаду, сказал: «Да, Шрила Прабхупада, Ваше Движение будет продолжаться!» И Прабхупада ответил: «Тогда позвольте мне спокойно уйти!» Настроение, исходящее от Шрилы Прабхупады, было таким: «Как захочет Кришна». Еще раньше кто-то из учеников спросил Прабхупаду: «Вы говорили, что Ваш Гуру Махараджа покинул этот мир преждевременно, поскольку был разочарован своими учениками. То же сейчас происходит между Вами и нами?» Прабхупада ответил: «Нет! Если Кришна позволит мне, я с радостью останусь в вашем обществе». Именно таким было его настроение: «Чего хочет Кришна — и что Он позволяет».

Теперь, в собрании своих старших учеников, Шрила Прабхупада поразил всех своим утверждением, которое заметно отличалось ото всех предыдущих. Когда Тамал Кришна сказал: «Все в руках Кришны», Прабхупада внезапно открыл глаза и произнес: «Кришна дал мне возможность выбирать. Кришна дал мне полную свободу». Тамал Кришна под каким-то предлогом вызвал всех старших преданных, бывших в пределах досягаемости, в лобби. Киртанананда Свами говорил четко и недвусмысленно: «Если Кришна дает Шриле Прабхупаде возможность выбирать и если Шрила Прабхупада оставляет выбор за нами, давайте попросим его остаться».

Преданные очень оживились. «Да, мы хотим, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада закончил «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и потом перевел много других книг». Еще мы хотели, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада возглавлял движение. Когда кто-то заметил: «Здесь присутствуют не все члены Джи-би-си», Брахмананда ответил: «Заткнись! Неужели ты думаешь, что кто-то из Джи-би-си скажет, что не следует просить Прабхупаду остаться с нами?» Итак, мы пришли к совместному заключению: мы хотим, чтобы Прабхупада остался, и мы будем просить его об этом.

Итак, мы все вместе отправились в комнату Шрилы Прабхупады. Киртанананда Свами, самый старший ученик, был выбран говорить за всех. Шрила Прабхупада спросил: «Чего вы хотите?» Киртананда не мог говорить. Он разрыдался, опустошенный. Брахмананда, сидевший прямо за ним, потер его спину, чтобы вдохновить и поддержать его. Говоря сквозь слезы, прерывающимся голосом, Киртанананда произнес: «Если Кришна дает Вам возможность выбирать, то не уходите. Вы нужны нам!» «Это ваше общее решение?» — спросил Прабхупада. — Вы все обсудили это между собой?» Заговорил Брахмананда: «Да, мы провели встречу, Шрила Прабхупада. Мы хотим, чтобы Вы оставались с нами, возглавляли наше движение и закончили «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

Шрила Прабхупада молчал. Он размышлял о том, что ему делать. Нам казалось, что время остановилось, когда мы в состоянии полной неопределенности ждали ответа от Шрилы Прабхупады. Через какое-то время, со все еще закрытыми глазами, он зевнул — очень широко! — и выдохнул: «Хорошо!» (Смех.) Это было абсолютно беззаботно принятое решение — жить или умирать. После этого Прабхупада попросил виноградного сока. Преданные ликовали. Прабхупада оставался!

В ноябре, перед Говардхана-пуджей, Прабхупада объявил,что хочет проделать парикраму на воловьей упряжке, и попросил Локанатху Махараджу организовать это. Махараджа немедленно приступил к делу с огромным воодушевлением. Однако некоторые другие старшие преданные, особенно те, кто лично заботились о Шриле Прабхупаде, думали, что Прабхупада не сможет выдержать путешествия. «Даже если повозку выстелить матрасами, — рассуждали они, — на дороге, которая была очень неровной, Прабхупаду растрясет, а его здоровье очень хрупкое, поскольку он практически не ест и не пьет и похож на кожу да кости, и удары повозки причинят ему серьезный вред». Однако Шрила Прабхупада, казалось, был исполнен решимости отправиться на парикраму. Старшие преданные, служившие ему, были исполнены тревоги.

Вечером перед предполагаемым выездом Прабхупады на парикраму его посетил Нишкинчана Кришнадаса Бабаджи Махараджа, и один из слуг Прабхупады, Бхакти Чару Свами, попросил его убедить Шрилу Прабхупаду не ехать. Тем временем Тамал Кришна Госвами и Бхавананда, которые разговаривали наверху, неожиданно предстали перед постелью Прабхупады. Из их глаз струились слезы, и они не находили себе места от тревоги.

Прабхупада понял, в чем дело. «Вы просите меня не ехать!»

Тамал Кришна ответил: «Шрила Прабхупада, я страшно расстроен. Двое преданных сказали мне, что дорога ужасна и что вас будет подбрасывать вверх-вниз. Если кто-то и хочет, чтобы вы путешествовали, то это я. Однако зачем путешествовать в таком состоянии. И почему именно завтра?»

«Хорошо, — сказал Шрила Прабхупада, соглашаясь на их просьбу. — Теперь вы удовлетворены?»
«Да, теперь я удовлетворен, — сказал Бхавананда. — Да, я так переживал!»
Тогда Прабхупада повернулся лицом к Бабаджи Махараджу и сказал: «Посмотри только, как они любят меня!»
Хотя Прабхупада очень настаивал на том, чтобы поехать, и хотя было очень сложно преодолеть барьеры почтительности и трепета, в конце концов ученики прорвались через все преграды и выразили Прабхупаде желания своего сердца, а Прабхупада в ответ сказал: «Посмотри только, как они любят меня!»

В каком-то смысле это было более высоким, спонтанным уровнем сознания Кришны. Конечно же, мы всегда принимали авторитет и решения нашего духовного учителя. Однако временами мы выражали свое мнение, отличавшееся от его мнения, или свои чувства, и это больше удовлетворяло его. Я начал свою историю с рассказа о том, как Гурудаса прославлял Динанатху и затем прервал себя, поскольку он прославлял кого-то в присутсвии Божеств. А Прабхупада ответил: «Кришна славен Сам по Себе, однако Он чувствует еще большее удовольствие, когда прославляют Его преданного». И хотя есть правило — не прославлять никого в присутствии Божества, Шрила Прабхупада знал, что Кришне нравится, когда прославляют Его преданного. Точно также есть и другое правило — ученик должен подчиняться приказанию духовного учителя, и Шрила Прабхупада повелел: 

«Подготовьте повозку, я хочу поехать на парикраму», однако его несколько учеников сломали барьеры почтительности и трепета и высказали желания из глубины своего сердца. Прабхупада принял их желание и согласился не ехать. «Я не заставлю вас переживать за меня, — сказал он. — Я поступлю, как вы хотите». Так он был связан их любовью.

Это очень подходит к месяцу Картика, месяцу Дамодары, когда мы вспоминаем лилу Господа Дамодары, которого Его мама связывает веревками. На самом деле, Он был связан не веревками — Его связала ее любовь.

рудантам мухур нетра-йугмам мриджантам
карамбходжа-йугмена сатанка-нетрам
мухуч шваса-кампа-трирекханка-кантха-
стхита-граивам дамодарам бхакти-баддхам

«Он плачет, (увидев хворостину в руке Своей матери), и утирает слезы своими лотосными ладошками. Его глаза полны страха, а жемчужное ожерелье на Его шее, отмеченной тремя линиями, подобными линиям на раковине, дрожит от частого дыхания, прерываемого плачем. Этому Верховному Господу, Шри Дамодаре, чей живот обвит не веревками, а чистой любовью Его матери, я приношу смиренные поклоны».

итидрик сва-лилабхир ананда-кунде
сва-гхошам нимаджджантам акхйапайантам
тадийешита-джнешу бхактаир джитатвам
пунах прематас там шатавритти ванде

«Его детские игры, подобные этой, являются для обитателей Гокулы источником невыразимого экстаза. Этими играми Он показывает Своим преданным, поглощенным размышлениями о Его величии и несказанном великолепии, что покорить Его могут только те, чья чистая любовь отличается интимностью чувств и лишена всякого благоговения и почтительности. С огромной любовью я сотни раз склоняюсь перед Господом Дамодарой» («Шри Дамодараштака», стихи 2-3).

Подобным же образом казалось, что Шрилу Прабхупаду связывает любовь его учеников, и он остался с ними еще на какое-то время.

Мне кажется весьма очевидным, что здесь, на Украине, многие повязаны веревками любви (раздаются аплодисменты). Его Святейшество Ниранджана Махараджа связан веревками любви Шрилы Прабхупады, а все вы связаны веревками любви Ниранджаны Махараджи (аплодисменты). Такова цепь ученической преемственности, которая начинается с Кришны, — каждого связывают веревками любви и тянут обратно домой, обратно к Богу.

Шрила Прабхупада ки джая!
Его Святейшество Ниранджана Махараджа ки джая!
Харе Кришна

----------


## radhadas

12 января 2010 года, Киев
Лекция Его Святейшества Гирираджа Свами
Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде, четвертая часть

Сегодня я буду говорить о дорогом друге Шрилы Прабхупады и стойком преданном, г-не П.Л. Сетхи. Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые приехал в Бомбей со своими американскими учениками, г-н Сетхи прочел информацию об этом в одной газете. В заметке говорилось, что Шрила Прабхупада прибыл с заграничными садху, которые повторяют маха-мантру. Г-н Сетхи принадлежал к группе, которая также повторяла Харе Кришна, и потому ему захотелось встретиться с Прабхупадой. Он разузнал адрес и пошел на встречу.

 На первой встрече Шрила Прабхупада спросил г-на Сетхи, что тот делал на протяжении дня с того момента, как проснулся утром. Г-н Сетхи принялся рассказывать: «Я проснулся, почистил зубы, выкупался, выпил стакан чая с сухарем, прочел газету и отправился на работу». Шрила Прабхупада задал следующий вопрос: «В чем заключается отличие между тобой и свиньей?» (раздается смех). Г-н Сетхи, подумав, согласился (смех). Он спросил Прабхупаду: «Что я должен делать?» Прабхупада ответил: «Приглашай преданных в Горегаон (северный пригород Бомбея, в котором жил г-н Сетхи) по воскресеньям на хари-нама-санкиртану, а потом корми их досыта прасадом». С того времени установился этот обычай.

Позже, когда Шрила Прабхупада стал владельцем земли в Джуху, г-н Сетхи купил участок за этой землей и построил на нем дом для своей семьи. В Индии люди часто дают имена своим домам и офисам — г-н Сетхи назвал свой новый дом «Вриндаван».

Шриле Прабхупаде пришлось долго бороться за землю в Джуху, а затем за то, чтобы получить разрешение строиться на этой земле. Г-н Сетхи был подрядчиком строительной фирмы, и Шрила Прабхупада уполномочил его раздобывать разрешения и сооружать изначальные постройки. В конце участка были расположены шесть двухэтажных многоквартирных зданий, и еще до получения разрешения на строительство храма и основных зданий г-н Сетхи получил разрешение на надстройку третьего этажа в каждом из этих двухэтажных домов. Крыши старых зданий были плоскими, выложенными маленькими белыми кусочками кафеля, и Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что нам стоит оставить это как пол и надстроить стены и сделать крышу.

Когда первые надстроенные квартиры были готовы, г-н Сетхи повел Шрилу Прабхупаду осматривать их. Шрила Прабхупада, глядя на г-на Сетхи с огромной нежностью, сказал: «Ты строишь здесь комнаты для моих учеников, а на Вайкунтхе, в духовном мире, Кришна строит для тебя твои комнаты».

Нам все еще не давали разрешения на постройку главного комплекса. В конце концов г-н Сетхи сказал Прабхупаде: «Пока мы не дадим им взятки, разрешения нам не видеть». Он хотел узнать, захочет ли Прабхупада делать это. Прабхупада спросил: «Сколько?» Г-н Сетхи сказал: «Пять тысяч рупий». «Можно ли рассчитывать на то, что, если мы заплатим деньги, мы наверняка получим разрешение?» Г-н Сетхи сказал: «Муниципальный чиновник является высшим авторитетом в этом вопросе, и он кажется порядочным человеком — и в Бомбее все делается именно так!» Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Дай мне подумать. Я дам тебе ответ завтра утром».

После ухода г-на Сетхи Шрила Прабхупада обсудил все со мной и с двум-тремя другими руководителями проекта в Джуху. «Итак, что мы будем делать?» — спросил он. Он поднял еще такой вопрос: «А что если мы дадим деньги Сетхи, а он не передаст их чиновнику?» Он процитировал такую бенгальскую поговорку: золотых дел мастер, плавя золото, которое дала ему его мать, чтобы сделать украшение, думает: «Сделать ли кольцо из всего золота или положить немного золота к себе в карман?» Прабхупада говорил, что обман является настолько важной частью работы золотаря, что даже, когда его собственная мать дает ему золото, чтобы сделать из него украшение, он размышляет: «Может быть, мне немного обмануть и оставить часть золота себе?» Прабхупада сказал, что строительный подрядчик, которому приходится получать разрешения на строительство и платить за это взятки, естественным образом думает: «Не оставить ли мне какую-то часть денег себе?»

Нужно было учесть множество факторов: передаст ли г-н Сетхи деньги, или полную сумму денег, чиновнику; даст ли этот чиновник разрешение на строительство, если даже возьмет деньги, или чиновник, взяв всю сумму денег, начнет требовать все больше и больше — столько всяких сложностей. Наконец Шрила Прабхупада решил: «Не будем делать этого!»

Мы немного побаивались того, как Шрила Прабхупада представит свое решение г-ну Сетхи и как примет это решение г-н Сетхи. На следующее утро мы с нетерпением ожидали прибытия г-на Сетхи. Наконец он появился и, как обычно, уселся на полу перед Шрилой Прабхупадой. «Что ты думаешь? — спросил Прабхупада. — Стоит ли нам делать это?» Г-н Сетхи ответил: «Да, конечно, поскольку иначе нам не получить разрешения». Прабхупада немедленно согласился: «Хорошо!» — в полную противоположность своему решению накануне вечером. Потом Прабхупада нашел деньги, и мы получили разрешение.

Будучи ачарьей, Шрила Прабхупада учил нас. Он часто говорил нам, что быть умным значит рассматривать предмет с разных точек зрения и что мы должны делать все очень осторожно и внимательно. Я не верю, что Прабхупада мог на самом деле сомневаться в своем дорогом друге и стойком преданном, г-не Сетхи, однако он учил нас быть осмотрительными и с острым умом взвешивать каждое предложение.

В истории борьбы за то, чтобы получить землю в Джуху и построить храм, было много осложнений, однако сегодня вечером мы сосредоточимся на г-не Сетхи и его служении Шриле Прабхупаде, а также на их отношениях.

В ходе этой борьбы муниципалитет снес временный храм, который мы построили для Шри Шри Радха-Расабихари. Сначала мы хотели получить разрешение заново отстроить этот храм. Однако через некоторое время мы поняли, что нам не нужно никакое разрешение на повторную отстройку храма, поскольку у нас уже было разрешение и у муниципалитета не было никаких официальных оснований сносить наш храм. Владелица участка, госпожа Наир, как-то прослышала о нашем намерении и обратилась в суд, чтобы получить от них запрет на постройку храма. Это случилось в пятницу, и судья заявил, что он не может наложить запрет, не выслушав нашу сторону. Госпожа Наир попросила: «Наложите временный запрет на выходные дни, а потом, позже, вы можете принять решение по поводу постоянного запрета». Однако судья сказал: «Нет, не выслушав противоположной стороны, я не могу принять решение». Мы знали, что у нас есть только выходные на отстройку храма, поскольку, если храм построен, этот запрет утратит всякий смысл.

В те времена было трудно достать цемент, с кирпичом было несколько проще. Спрос был больше предложения. Поэтому правительство учредило «контроль цемента»: чтобы легально купить цемент, необходимо было добыть одобренное государством разрешение. Однако г-н Сетхи привез цемент и кирпич со своих стройплощадок, чтобы мы могли отстроить храм за выходные. В разгар работ некий Мхатре, местный муниципальный советник, который состоял в сговоре с госпожой Наир, пришел на место строительства и стал требовать: «Немедленно прекратите строительство!» Г-н Сетхи ответил: «Ни за что! Почему мы должны прекратить строительство?» Г-н Мхатре принялся угрожать: «Стройте, если хотите, но я приду ночью с пятьюдесятью гундами и разрушу ваш храм». Тогда г-н Сетхи повернулся к своему сыну, который находился рядом с ним, и сказал: «Бридж Мохан, принеси мой револьвер и мою винтовку». Затем г-н Сетхи сказал Мхатре: «Не приводи пятьдесят бандитов, приведи сотню или две. У меня двести пятьдесят патронов». Вот каким непреклонным он был. После этого он вместе со своим сыном — он с винтовкой в руке, его сын с револьвером — простояли всю ночь на страже под проливным дождем, чтобы охранять стройку и дать возможность закончить ее. И никто не пришел потревожить их.

В понедельник мы явились в суд и сказали судье, что храм уже отстроен. Судья обратился к г-же Наир: «Что построено, то построено. Разрушать храм не разрешается никому!»

Через какое-то время мы получили разрешение на строительство главного комплекса. В то время был поднят следующий вопрос: нужны ли нам пилоны. Пилоны — это колонны из железобетона, находящиеся в земле для того, чтобы поддерживать фундамент здания. Как правило, чтобы определить, нужны ли пилоны, нанимают компанию, которая исследует почву, и, буря землю, определяет, как глубоко находится коренная порода. Поскольку земля в Джуху была недалеко от пляжа, ожидалось, что почва будет песчаной, с просачивающейся водой, и что нам потребуются пилоны, что будет достаточно дорого. Г-н Сетхи обратился к Шриле Прабхупаде, который ответил: «Нет, нам не нужны пилоны!» Тем не менее, г-н Сетхи имел определенные сомнения. Он не хотел рисковать и потому нанял исследовательскую компанию.

Особые механизмы, бурившие землю, на глубине 1 м 20 см врезались в коренную породу. Когда дрель вонзилась в камень, она сломалась. Никто не ожидал коренной породы так близко. Это был один из тех случаев, который усилил веру г-на Сетхи в Шрилу Прабхупаду. Он стал считать, что Прабхупада знает все.

Однажды г-н Сетхи обратился к Шриле Прабхупаде с идеей провести благотворительный концерт. Идея заключалась в следующем: несколько знаменитых исполнителей — певцов, танцоров, музыкантов — будут представлять индийскую культуру, мы будем продавать билеты, а вырученные деньги пойдут на храм. Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Да, можешь устроить этот концерт. Если тебе удастся собрать деньги с этого выступления, будет очень неплохо!» Тогда г-н Сетхи добавил: «Нам потребуются несколько преданных, чтобы продавать билеты». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Наши преданные не могут продавать билеты. Их дело — продавать книги». Он сказал, что если г-н Сетхи с друзьями организуют программу и отдаст вырученные деньги на храм, у него не будет возражений, однако преданные не должны быть непосредственно заняты в этой программе.

В другой раз г-н Сетхи выдвинул новую идею по поводу того, как преданные могли бы зарабатывать деньги на строительство храма. Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Ваши идеи, вполне возможно, неплохи, однако я приехал сюда заниматься бхаджаном, а меня опять втягивают в бизнес». Шрила Прабхупада рассказал такую историю. Однажды мальчик занимался алгеброй, и его мама подсмотрела, как он писал А плюс Б равняется В. «Бог мой, — воскликнула она, — ты уже так подрос, и все же до сих пор изучаешь абвгд...!» Она была не в состоянии понять, что существует огромная разница между одним АБВ и другим АБВ, между буквами алфавита, которые учится писать ребенок, и переменными в алгебре. Прабхупада продолжал: «Я могу подавать моим ученикам множество идей, однако они начнут думать так: «Я же приехал сюда заниматься бхаджаном, но почему мне опять приходится заниматься тем же старым бизнесом?» Они не в состоянии понять, что существует огромная разница между тем старым бизнесом и этим бизнесом — между работой на Кришну и работой на майю».

Шрила Прабхупада знал, в каком сознании мы находились, и понимал, какие недостатки были нам присущи. Однако он не беспокоил нас. Он вдохновлял нас продолжать преданное служение и поддерживал в нас веру в то, что, слушая о Кришне, прославляя Его и служа миссии Господа, мы непременно очистимся, возвысимся и обретем правильное понимание сознания Кришны.

Когда мы обсуждали утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу различных вещей, мы размышляли лишь над малой толикой того, о чем приходилось думать ему. Он наверняка имел и другие мысли, которые он не высказывал нам. Поэтому, чтобы понять и оценить то — в доступной нам степени — почему Шрила Прабхупада говорил определенные вещи или действовал каким-то определенным образом, нужно обладать глубинным пониманием вещей. Мы должны настроиться на внутреннее настроение и мысли Шрилы Прабхупады.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что существуют три разряда учеников. Ученик первого разряда знает, что хочет его духовный учитель, даже прежде, чем учитель скажет о своем желании. Ученик второго разряда получает наставление от своего духовного учителя и выполняет его совершенным образом. А ученик третьего разряда, получив наставление, говорит, выражаясь словами Прабхупады: «Да, Шрила Прабхупада!» и, выйдя из комнаты, на полпути вниз по лестнице принимается размышлять: «Так что же именно хотел от меня Прабхупада?»

Значительно позже я нашел соответствующий стих в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (9.18.44):

уттамаш чинтитам курйат
прокта-кари ту мадхйамах
адхамо 'шраддхайа курйад
акарточчаритам питух

«Из сыновей лучше всего тот, который предвосхищает желания отца. Посредственным называют сына, который делает только то, о чем отец просит его, а хуже всего сын, исполняющий отцовскую волю без должного почтения. Если же сын отказывается подчиняться своему отцу, считается, что он ничем не лучше его испражнений».

Как говорится в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», ученик третьего разряда, получив приказание, начинает спорить о нем или выражает свое недовольство по поводу необходимости его выполнения.

Как правило, нам следует пытаться действовать на уровне второго разряда: мы должны получать наставления и пытаться выполнять их надлежащим образом. Если мы на самом деле не находимся на уровне первого разряда, мы, скорее всего, будем измышлять по поводу того, чего хочет духовный учитель, и тогда мы будем совершать ошибки. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Если духовный учитель просит у вас воды, а вы даете ему молоко, думая, что молоко лучше воды, это никакое не служение». Иными словами, нужно делать в точности то, что хочет от нас духовный учитель. Если ученик получает благословение от духовного учителя постичь его сердце, он может делать то, что хочет от него духовный учитель, даже не спрашивая об этом.

Шрила Прабхупада был очень не доволен своим учеником по имени Бхаргава даса, фотографом БиБиТи, когда тот снимал его во время лекций или бесед. Однажды в Южной Африке, когда Бхаргава в очередной раз заснял Прабхупаду, Прабхупада прекратил говорить и сказал Бхаргаве: «Чего ты добьешься, снимая меня в то время, когда я говорю? Я просил тебя уже несколько раз не делать этого. Не снимай меня, когда я говорю. Это причиняет мне беспокойство. Мое внимание отвлекается на твою фотографию. Это очень сильно беспокоит меня».

Как-то Бхаргава сфотографировал Прабхупаду, и это так разозлило Прабхупаду, что он сказал Бхаргаве: «Убирайся отсюда и больше не возвращайся!» Ум Бхаргавы пришел в смятение. Он выскочил из храма и пошел куда глаза глядят. Он просто шел и шел. Он не знал, куда несут его ноги, не знал и того, что он будет делать. Он просто шел. Наступило время вечерней программы, и Прабхупада спросил: «Где Бхаргава?» Никто не знал. Преданные разбились на несколько групп в поисках его. Наконец, уже поздно ночью, когда программа закончилась, они набрели на него и вернули его в храм.

Прабхупада спросил его: «Почему тебя не было на вечерней программе?» Бхаргава ответил: «Вы же велели мне больше не появляться!» Прабхупада ответил: «Я никогда такого не говорил» (смех). Он продолжил: «И даже если я сказал такое, ты все равно должен был прийти на программу!»

Мы говорили о том, что иногда ученик может знать, что на сердце у духовного учителя. И если нам это неизвестно, нам не следует измышлять и подвергать себя риску ослушаться или оскорбить духовного учителя. Однако, воспользовавшись случаем, я буду говорить о служении первого разряда в надежде на то, что появятся преданные, которые смогут понимать то, что хочет их духовный учитель, даже если он этого не говорит.

Шрила Прабхупада был очень личностным в отношениях со своими учениками. И хотя он был всемирным ачарьей, у него были личные отношения с разными учениками, и одним из них был Бхаргава Прабху.

Не так давно в Лос-Анджелесе Бхаргава рассказал мне, что однажды Прабхупада сказал ему: «Ты бесполезный человек!» И эти слова, исходившие от Шрилы Прабхупады, камнем легли на сердце Бхаргавы. В конце концов, через много месяцев, когда Бхаргава оказался наедине с Прабхупадой в Бхактиведанта Мэноре, ему выпала возможность спросить об этом. «Шрила Прабхупада, Вы сказали, что я бесполезный человек. Так ли это?» Прабхупада мгновение помолчал, после чего ответил: «У всего есть какая-то польза!» (Смех.)

С г-ном Сетхи Шрила Прабхупада обращался совсем по-другому. Хотя Прабхупада любил всех своих учеников, он выражал свою любовь к ним и заботу о них по-разному. Бывает, что родитель дает ребенку горькое лекарство из любви к нему и ради блага ребенка, и тот же родитель, чтобы подбодрить ребенка, может опять-таки из любви дать ему сладость. Шрила Прабхупада любовно обращался со всеми, однако с разными людьми и в разных ситуациях он проявлял свою любовь по-разному.

Через какое-то время мы получили разрешение на строительство и возвели храмовый комплекс в Джуху, и Саурабха Прабху построил для Шрилы Прабхупады прекрасную квартиру с видом на море на верхнем этаже в западной башне. После того, как Шрила Прабхупада переехал в свои апартаменты, он пригласил г-на Сетхи посмотреть его новую квартиру. Он сказал г-ну Сетхи: «Только посмотри, как замечательно подготовили все для меня мои ученики — просторные комнаты с красивыми канделябрами, резной мебелью и мраморными полами». Прабхупада продолжал: «Мне всегда хотелось, чтобы ты жил с нами, но тебе всегда казалось, что наши условия для тебя слишком аскетичны. Ты не привык жить настолько просто. Теперь ты можешь прийти к нам и жить в моих апартаментах, а я переселюсь куда-то в другое место!» Г-н Сетхи запротестовал: «Но ведь твои ученики построили эти апартаменты для тебя!» Прабхупада сказал: «Я — санньяси, я могу жить где угодно. А ты живи здесь!» Вот насколько великодушен был Прабхупада, и насколько милостив он был к г-ну Сетхи.

Вскоре Шрила Прабхупада покинул этот мир, однако г-н Сетхи продолжал свое служение. Он заказал и оплатил прекрасный чеканный серебряный поднос с параферналиями для арати гуру-пуджи Шрилы Прабхупады. Каждый год на годовщину явления, а также на годовщину ухода Шрилы Прабхупады он спонсировал огромный роскошный пир для всех, приходивших в храм. Позднее он сделал значительный вклад в один из  банков, проценты с которого будут оплачивать роскошные пиры в честь Шрилы Прабхупады и в будущем. Кроме того, он выделил деньги на строительство двух гостевых комнат, доход от сдачи которых идет на оплату ежегодных фестивалей в день явления Шрилы Прабхупады и в день его ухода.

В прошлом году г-н Сетхи серьезно заболел. Ему было восемьдесят восемь лет, однако он не боялся смерти. Он был полностью отрешен от своего тела. Вокруг него были преданные, которые пели киртан. Обе его семьи — и духовная, и кровная — все его родственники, были так привязаны к нему. Когда главой семьи является такой непоколебимый преданный, это производит огромный эффект. Супруга Сетхиджи тоже очень хорошая преданная. Его сыновья, дочери и внуки — вся огромная семья — состоит из преданных Кришны. Их любовная привязанность к г-ну Сетхи была исключительно крепкой, она основывалась на семейных отношениях — кому-то он приходился мужем, кому-то отцом, кому-то дедом, а в духовной семье его отношения строились на том, что он приводил людей к Шриле Прабхупаде и вдохновлял их в сознании Кришны.

12 февраля г-н Сетхи сказал: «Прабхупада зовет меня. Он готовит для меня комнату, и когда она будет готова, он заберет меня. Я отправлюсь туда, откуда пришел, обратно к моему гуруджи». 13 февраля он настоял на том, чтобы его привезли в храм. А через три дня, в 11 вечера, в окружении преданных, любовно поющих святые имена Кришны в киртане, он покинул тело, чтобы вновь присоединиться к Шриле Прабхупаде. Всю свою жизнь он был так погружен в служение Шриле Прабхупаде и был так предан ему, что и в самом конце его жизни его ум был сосредоточен на Шриле Прабхупаде.

Однажды г-н Сетхи сказал Шриле Прабхупаде, что иногда преданные спрашивают его, почему он не получил духовного посвящения. Прабхупада ответил: «Ты лучше, чем инициированный ученик. Инициированный ученик может служить Кришне, поклоняться Божеству, а ты служишь слугам Кришны, что гораздо возвышенней!» И Прабхупада произнес следующий стих:

арадхананам сарвешам
вишнор арадханам парам
тасмат паратарам деви
тадийанам самарчанам

«Из всех видов поклонения поклонение Господу Вишну, или Кришне, является высочайшим. Но выше поклонения Господу Вишну находится служение вайшнавам, которые близки Господу Вишну» («Падма Пурана»).

Прабхупада добавил: «У меня для тебя много работы. Могут быть такие дела, которыми неудобно заниматься инициированному преданному, а тебе, такому, какой ты сейчас, это не представит никакой трудности».

Шрила Прабхупада обладал широкими взглядами. Он понимал сердце — преданность, служение — каждого человека, и он принимал г-на Сетхи так же, как инициированного ученика. Нет сомнения в том, что привязанность г-на Сетхи к Шриле Прабхупаде и к служению Прабхупаде, а также его сосредоточенность на Прабхупаде в конце его жизни перенесли его обратно к Шриле Прабхупаде.

Шрила Прабхупада ки джая! Г-н Сетхи ки джая!

Преданный: Можем ли мы увидеть сходство между г-ном Сетхи и Джорджем Харрисоном, между отношениями между Шрилой Прабхупадой и г-ном Сетхи и между отношениями между Шрилой Прабхупадой и Джорджем Харрисоном?

Гирираджа Свами: Прекрасная идея! Когда я говорил, что Шрила Прабхупада обладал широкими взглядами и понимал сердце каждого человека и не очень беспокоился об инициации, я думал о Джордже Харрисоне. В начале их знакомства Джордж спросил Прабхупаду, стоит ли ему побрить голову и переехать в храм, но Прабхупада ответил: «Нет, оставайся частью «Битлз» и пиши песни о Кришне». Прабхупада видел, что Джордж мог сделать больше для распространения сознания Кришны, оставаясь членом «Биттлз», чем став инициированным преданным.

Я сейчас припомнил два небольших случая, произошедших с г-ном Сетхи и Шрилой Прабхупадой в Чандигаре. Г-н Сетхи был из Пенджаба, и в столице Пенджаба, Чандигаре, у него был свой  дом. Он очень помогал преданным, пытавшимся создать храм ИСККОН в Чандигаре. Он приютил их в своем доме, помогал получить землю и жертвовал на строительство на этой земле.

В 1976 году ученики Прабхупады организовали огромную программу в пандале в Чандигаре, в которой приняли участие многочисленные высокопоставленные люди — министры и правительственные чиновники. Один из больших министров на сцене, находившийся рядом с Прабхупадой, посмотрев на часы, сказал, что ему нужно уйти. Шрила Прабхупада шепнул г-ну Сетхи: «Он пьян и хочет поехать домой проспаться!» Г-н Сетхи проводил министра до его машины, и по дороге он на самом деле почувствовал запах алкоголя от министра. Этот случай помог еще сильнее укрепить веру г-на Сетхи в Шрилу Прабухпаду, и помог ему поверить, что Прабхупада всеведущ.

Через какое-то время один высокопоставленный министр пришел увидеться со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Он попросил дать ему экземпляр «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть». Министр обращался с «Гитой» очень почтительно, и, как рассказывал г-н Сетхи, министр вышел из комнаты, неся «Гиту» на голове. Когда он вышел, Прабхупада сказал г-ну Сетхи: «Поскольку он выказал высочайшее уважение к «Бхагавад-гите», ему будут выказывать высочайшее уважение в Индии». Когда пришло время, этот министр, Гьяни Заил Сингх, стал седьмым президентом Индии. И г-н Сетхи считал, что этот человек стал президентом Индии по благословению Шрилы Прабхупады.

Такова история одного искреннего, смиренного преданного, его служения Шриле Прабхупаде и безграничной милости и благословений, пролитых на него Шрилой Прабхупадой. Так или иначе, такая же безграничная милость Шрилы Прабхупады доступна всем нам, тем, кто служит его миссии даже сейчас.

Харе Кришна.

Преданный: Как отреагировали ваши родители на то, что вы стали преданным?

Гирираджа Свами: Когда я встретил Шрилу Прабхупаду и переселился в храм, я учился в Бостонском университете. Незадолго до того как я должен быть окончить университет, к нам приехал выступить Шрила Прабхупада, и вскоре я принял его моим духовным учителем. Примерно через два месяца мои родители приехали на выпускную церемонию, и они были поражены, увидев, что произошло со мной (смех). В то время моим служением в храме было чистить картошку и другие овощи для кухни. Мой отец сказал: «Я потратил столько денег на твое образование. Ты прошел такой путь ради того, чтобы чистить картошку?» (Смех.) Для него, алгебраические АБВ были теми же, что буквы алфавита в начальной школе. Он не понимал разницы между первыми буквами алфавита и алгебраическими переменными.

Для них это было потрясением, и они очень переживали за меня. Произошло множество мелких событий. Затем я отправился в Индию. И в 1971 году мои родители приехали встретиться со мной в Калькутте. В Бостоне мой отец сказал: «Если ты бросишь преданных и вернешься к нам, я дам тебе миллион долларов!», что по тем временам было значительной суммой. Позже мои родители приехали в Калькутту и  встретились со Шрилой Прабхупадой.

Шрила Прабхупада прекрасно знал, как нужно обходиться с разными людьми. Он рассказал замечательную историю про то, как он жил в Аллахабаде и владел собственной аптекой. Мотилал Неру (отец Джавахарлала Неру, первого премьер-министра Индии) был одним из покупателей Прабхупады. Мотилал Неру, рассказывал Прабхупада, приходил к нему в аптеку и жаловался на сына, который, если верить его отцу, был совершенно бесполезным человеком. Поэтому Мотилал отдал своего сына Движению за независимость Индии.

Прабхупада также упомянул о том, что как отец, так и сын имели определенные предрассудки в пользу Англии и против Индии. Он сказал, что если Неру имели возможность выбирать, покупать ли индийское лекарство или его английский аналог, они всегда выбирали сделанное в Англии лекарство, даже если оно стоило в десять раз дороже. Лекарство было одно и то же — а разница заключалась в надписи «Сделано в Англии».

История была захватывающей, однако в то же время Прабхупада незаметно проповедовал моему отцу, нападая на его врожденные предрассудки. Обычно люди склонны думать, что если человек занимает важное материальное положение — такое, как премьер-министр, он должен быть особенной личностью. Однако Прабхупада намекал, что Неру был вполне бесполезным человеком. «Не верьте в него!» В те времена (да, наверное, и сейчас это так) большинство европейцев и американцев питали определенные предрассудки по отношению к Индии. Они думали, что они лучше индусов, что Индия — отсталая страна, и что Европа и Америка гораздо более развитые страны. Прабхупада попытался опровергнуть и этот предрассудок — чтобы сделать моего отца более открытым к сознанию Кришны.

После того как Шрила Прабхупада окончил свой рассказ и попросил преданных, находившихся в комнате, покинуть его, мой отец сказал Прабхупаде, что хочет забрать меня обратно. Он сказал: «Я решил основать трест и записать его на имя моего сына, и я хочу вложить в него миллион долларов». Прабхупада сказал: «Хорошо!» Тогда мой отец сказал: «Однако я хочу, чтобы Гленн приехал домой подписать документы». Прабхупада сказал: «Пришлите документы сюда, и он подпишет их».

Мои родители попытались забрать меня разными способами. Они встретились с очень богатым, аристократичным джентльменом, который жил в красивом предместье Калькутты. Его звали Баджория, он был моим хорошим другом. Они провели с ним полдня и были очень рады, что с ним познакомились. Говорили, что ему принадлежала четверть Дарджлинга.

Мои родители сказали Шриле Прабхупаде: «Г-н Баджория — преданный, однако он живет дома. Он ведет нормальный образ жизни. Почему бы Гленну не жить дома, оставаясь при этом преданным?» Прабхупада сказал: «Вообще-то он не совсем такой преданный, как мои ученики — к нему пока только прикоснулось сознание Кришны!» Мой отец возразил: «Однако можно быть сознающим Кришну и дома. Почему бы Гленну не быть сознающим Кришну, живя дома?» Прабхупада: «Все зависит от общения. Здесь он общается с преданными. Если он вернется обратно в Чикаго, у него не будет такого общения!»

Моя мать, заметив, в каком направлении поворачивает разговор, заплакала. Несколько раньше мои родители поднимали вопрос белков. Их заботило то, что у меня не хватает белка в диете, поскольку в те времена люди думали, что если человек не ест мяса, он не получает необходимых белков. Шрила Прабхупада держал на столике коробочку с сандешем, и он дал отцу и матери по кусочку. Он хотел успокоить их с помощью духовного могущества прасада. Затем он сказал: «Эти сладости сделаны из чистого творога. Они полны белка». После этого, обращаясь ко мне, он сказал: «Ты должен съедать 24 сандеша и расагулы ежедневно!»

Прабхупада видел, что особенно моя мать была очень озабочена моим здоровьем. Поэтому он сказал: «Пусть ваш сын побудет со мной до апреля, а потом, когда я приеду на Запад, он сможет приехать со мной». На дворе был октябрь. Поэтому я сказал: «Этот план кажется мне прекрасным, поскольку сейчас в Америке очень холодно, особенно в Чикаго. Я буду с Прабхупадой, пока в Америке холодно, а когда в Индии станет слишком жарко, а в Америке наступит приятная погода, я смогу приехать вместе с ним». Я сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада очень умен, и он планирует свои дела так, чтобы быть в Индии, когда там приятная зима и когда в Америке холодно, и чтобы быть в Америке летом, когда погода там приятна и когда в Индии слишком жарко».

Мой отец ответил: «Да, он очень умен». Тогда Прабхупада сказал: «Ваш сын умен, поскольку он понял, как именно я планирую мое расписание». Мой отец продолжал настаивать: «Нет, это Вы умны». Тогда Прабхупада сказал: «Да, я, скорее всего, умен. Будь это не так, разве бы мне удалось привлечь такое количество умных молодых женщин и мужчин, таких как Ваш сын?»

Так и было решено: я должен был остаться с  Прабхупадой и приехать в Америку в апреле. Тем временем, пообещал Прабхупада, он будет лично заботиться обо мне и следить за тем, чтобы я получал достаточно расагул и сандешей. Когда мы выходили из комнаты Прабхупады на балкон, мой отец сказал, что он очень высоко ценит Шрилу Прабхупаду. Он сказал: «Мне хочется отметить две вещи касательно твоего учителя. Он прекрасный организатор, и он доподлинно знает, как обращаться с людьми». В системе ценностей моего отца это были весьма серьезные комплименты.

Я расскажу последнюю небольшую историю. В 1973 году я на самом деле заболел желтухой, и Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что, пока я нахожусь в Бомбее, я не смогу оправиться от болезни. Поэтому я поехал в Лос-Анджелес, и мои родители вместе с моей сестрой приехали встретиться со мной. Однажды я с моими родителями сопровождали Шрилу Прабхупаду на его утренней прогулке. Прабхупада был милостив и очарователен, не только по отношению к моим родителям, но и по отношению ко всем. На прогулку присутствовал наш ученый, Сварупа Дамодара, а также распространители книг и менеджеры — и Прабхупада полностью очаровал всех и вовлек всех в беседу. Увидев мою мать, он сказал: «Миссис Тетон, вы выглядите так молодо!» Он обсудил с моим отцом несколько законодательных вопросов, поскольку мой отец был юристом.

В конце прогулки мы подошли к стоянке. Преданные организовали для Шрилы Прабхупады «Роллс Ройс», и мой отец внимательно рассматривал машину. Заметив это, Шрила Прабхупада, очень смиренно, стесняясь, сказал: «Это мои ученики организовали машину для меня». Мой отец немедленно ответил: «Нет, нет, Вы заслуживаете этого». (Смех.) Тогда Прабхупада сказал: «Поедем вместе! Поехали в моей машине вместе». Мой отец отклонил предложение: «Нет, спасибо, у нас своя взятая напрокат машина».

То, что услышал несколько позже, очень важно. Слуга Прабхупады сказал ему: «Шрила Прабхупада, Вас все очень любят!» Прабхупада ответил: «Да, потому что я люблю всех». И это было на самом деле так.

Спасибо вам за внимание, за гостеприимство, за любовь и за ваше удивительное служение. Вы — в замечательных руках Его Святейшества Ниранджаны Махараджи и Ачьюты Прии Прабху, а также других местных лидеров, санньяси и старших проповедников, посещающих вас. Прошу, продолжайте служить Шриле Прабхупаде и его представителям и хорошо повторяйте мантру, хорошо танцуйте и хорошо кушайте. Будьте счастливы в сознании Кришны и помогайте другим стать счастливыми, приводя их в сознание Кришны. Харе Кришна.

Шрила Прабхупада ки джая!

----------


## radhadas

Гирираджа Свами, О Шридхаре Свами
О Шридхаре Свами рассказывает Гирираджа Свами.

Веселый Свами

14 марта 2004 года, в день явления Шриваса Пандита, в Майяпуре, одном из святых для Гаудия-вайшнавов мест, оставил тело Его Святейшество Шридхара Свами Махараджа.

Шридхара Свами принял санньясу в 1975 году. Санньяса подразумевает обет безбрачия, определенную обязательную духовную практику и проповедь. Джаяпатака Свами вспоминает

Шрила Прабхупада спросил его, уверен ли он на 100% в том, что он сдержит свои обеты. Шридхара Свами - очень смиренный и прямой - сказал, что не уверен на 100% в том, что не падет. Затем Шрила Прабхупада спросил его, уверен ли он на 75% в том, что он выдержит санньясу. Шридхара Брахмачари сказал, что он и на 75% не уверен. Тогда Шрила Прабхупада спросил Шридхару, уверен ли он на 50% в том, что он будет строго придерживаться санньясы. И Шридхара подтвердил, что на 50% он уверен. Шрила Прабхупада сказал «Хорошо». Очевидно, он прекрасно знал природу своего ученика, потому что впоследствии Шрила Шридхара Свами строго придерживался обетов санньясы.

Возможно, он был самым неутомимым, бесстрашным, а также веселым проповедником вайшнавизма. Его нельзя было назвать дипломатичным человеком, он предпочитал говорить о своем восприятии мира прямо. Иногда он даже смущал людей своей прямотой. Его духовный брат Джаяпатака Свами Махараджа, которого Шридхара Свами любовно называл «Большой брат» или «старший брат», вспоминает, как Махараджа на сцене Польского Фестиваля Вудсток отчитывал собравшихся

Он сказал, что они только притворяются хиппи – просто время теряют. Он был одновременно юмористичен и строг. Кто-то бросил прямо на сцену полную бутылку пива и едва не задел Махараджу. Махараджа посмотрел на пиво и сообщил толпе Это - не моя марка.

Шридхаре Свами был поставлен диагноз рак печени. По словам Радханатхи Свами, другого его духовного брата, «он по-настоящему сражался, за свое тело и здоровье, поскольку страстно желал быть полезным Прабхупаде. Вместе с тем к своей жизни и смерти он относился совершенно отстранено. У него не было страха смерти, но он, несомненно, хотел служить так долго, как позволит Кришна».

Шридхара Свами был очень веселым преданным. Он любил шутить, и у него было своеобразное, присущее только ему, чувство юмора. Даже в конце Махараджа оставался воплощением своего титула «Веселого Свами». Радханатха Свами

Никто не чувствовал грусти или печали, поскольку Махараджа хотел служить преданным так, чтобы сделать каждого счастливым. Независимо от того, в каком состоянии был он сам, всех вокруг он заставлял смеяться.

В день своего ухода, в 4 часа утра, Шридхара Свами позвал своего ученика по имени Майяпур. Тот пришел, и Махараджа попросил «Пожалуйста, киртан; я нуждаюсь в нем более чем когда-либо». У Махараджи были сильные боли, и лекарства уже не помогали. Около 5 утра, преданные собрались в его комнате и пели рядом с Махараджей до того момента, когда в 6 часов 10 минут он оставил тело. При его болезни обычно впадают в кому (что с ним уже не раз бывало) и так оставляют тело, но Шридхара Свами ушел, помня Кришну и Шрилу Прабхупаду, слушая Святое имя Кришны в обществе преданных.

Когда санньяси-вайшнав оставляет тело, его не сжигают, а проводят обряд погребения – помещают в самадхи. Самадхи Шридхары Свами расположена рядом с самадхи его духовных братьев Тамал-Кришны Госвами и Гоура-Говинды Свами.

Перед погребением его тело было омыто водой Ганги, переодето и украшено тилакой (священными знаками из глины). Затем тело Шридхары Свами пронесли по пути парикрамы вокруг храмов Майяпура.

Погребение состоялось в тот же день, когда Шридхара Свами оставил тело. На следующий день в память о Веселом Свами был проведен большой праздник.

Мы предлагаем вашему вниманию воспоминания Гирираджа Свами, который был близким другом Шридхары Свами на протяжении многих лет.

Мое знакомство с Его Святейшеством Шридхарой Свами состоялось в Бомбее, более тридцати лет тому назад. Шрила Прабхупада попросил своих американских учеников приехать в Индию, чтобы помогать ему там, в трех основных проектах - в Бомбее, Майяпуре и во Вриндаване. С 1972 года Его Святейшество Шридхара Свами Махараджа служил Шриле Прабхупаде в Индии, главным образом в Бомбее.

Когда мы получили разрешение от муниципалитета на строительство Харе-Кришна-Лэнда в Джуху, в Бомбее, Шрила Прабхупада хотел поручить Шридхаре Махарадже, отвечать за строительные материалы. Шридхара Махараджа был рослый, как игрок в регби, так что Шрила Прабхупада решил, что он вполне подойдет для того, чтобы следить за строительными материалами. Но Шридхара Махараджа (тогда он был еще не санньяси, а просто Шридхара-дас Брахмачари) сказал, что он не хочет смотреть за стройматериалами. Он хотел проповедовать. Я в то время был президентом храма в Бомбее, и оказался между Шрилой Прабхупадой и Шридхарой Махараджей. Шрила Прабхупада снова сказал, что он должен присматривать за строительными материалами, так что я вернулся и сообщил это ему, но Шридхара Махараджа настаивал «Я хочу проповедовать!» Махараджа никогда до этого не проповедовал в Индии, и мы не знали, сможет ли он проповедовать индийским аристократам, которым мы главным образом тогда проповедовали. Но он так искренне желал именно проповедовать, что стал одним из лучших проповедников в Индии и в мире. Я рассказал об этом, чтобы показать искреннее желание Махараджа проповедовать и его стойкую решимость служить Шриле Прабхупаде и его миссии любыми, пусть даже нелегкими способами.

В Индии Шрила Прабхупада ввел программу свободного членства. И добился в этом успеха. Он говорил, что когда человек становится свободным членом ИСККОН это почти так же хорошо, как если бы он стал преданным. Кроме того, он говорил, что ввел программу свободного членства как путь для распространения своих книг, поскольку если кто-нибудь становился свободным членом и вносил определенную сумму, он получал комплект книг Шрилы Прабхупады и подписку на журнал «Назад к Богу».

Шридхара Свами опекал одну из групп свободных членов в Бомбее. В начале 80-х годов Шридхара Махараджа, став президентом храма в Джуху, привлек к этой программе множество видных людей Бомбея. И между 1984 и 1990 годами, когда я не мог возвратиться в Индию из-за проблем с визой, Шридхара Махараджа укрепил связи со многими наиболее важными участниками программы, и они полюбили его всем сердцем.

Позднее приблизительно в 1991 году, Шридхара Махараджа начинает в Джуху программу «Фонд пожертвований по почте». Многие преданные критиковали предложенную программу, говорили, что она никогда не будет работать. Подготовка и рассылка писем обойдется более чем в два лакха (200 000) рупий, и где гарантия, что эти расходы когда-либо окупятся Но, несмотря на все возражения, Махараджа рискнул (Шрила Прабхупада говорил «Проповедовать значит рисковать»). Шридхара Махараджа рискнул, и эксперимент оказывался успешным. Самые первые его усилия принесли хорошие плоды, а последующие почтовые рассылки оказались еще более эффективными. Вскоре, Махараджа получил приглашение из центров в Индии и за границей, в которых преданные просили помочь в организации «Фонда пожертвований по почте». Эта программа оказывалась успешной везде. Она стала одним из самых надежных источников дохода для многих храмов.

Позднее, Шридхара Махараджа начинает программу «Ведические Прикладные Духовные Технологии» (VAST). Это первая программа, цель которой, используя самые последние мультимедийные технологии, научить управляющих разного уровня борьбе со стрессами и распределению времени, связывая все с сознанием Кришны. Махараджа всегда пытался находить новые пути для преподнесения сознания Кришны. Он обучался у экспертов в различных областях и применял полученные знания в сознании Кришны.

Многие мои самые яркие воспоминания о Махарадже и его положительном влиянии на меня и на других, относятся к последним годам. Вы знаете, что в 1977 году, за несколько месяцев, до того, как оставить этот мир, Шрила Прабхупада назвал имена одиннадцати учеников, которые будут давать посвящения преданным от его имени. Затем, после того, как он нас оставил, те же ученики продолжили давать посвящения. Позднее возможность инициировать была предоставлена и трем другим, в их числе был и Шридхара Махараджа. В те времена к этому относились довольно строго. Однажды он пошутил, что хочет только трех учеников - одного, чтобы готовил; одного, чтобы стирал его вещи и одного, чтобы помогал собирать пожертвования.

В конце концов, Шридхаре Махарадже дали возможность инициировать учеников, и он отнесся к этой обязанности очень серьезно. Он был очень искренним. На своей первой церемонии посвящения, которую Махараджа провел в Джуху, он инициировал несколько преданных из Хорватии. Одного из них он назвал Майяпур-дасом и наказал ему быть слугой Майяпура. До самого конца, Махараджа продолжал заботиться о своих учениках и любить их. Он всегда помнил о своих обязанностях перед ними, но в то же время он уделял внимание и другим людям. Я думаю, что это одно из самых замечательных его качеств - искренний интерес к каждому. Он был словно океан любви.

На Карттику 1999 года Шридхара Махараджа и я встретились во Вриндаване. Однажды утром мы пошли в Бхактиведанта-Ашрам на Говардхане, где я должен был встретиться с Его Святейшеством Индрадьюмной Свами и выбрать Говардхана-шилу для поклонения. Индрадьюмна Махараджа поставил рядом на полке две шилы и спросил «Посмотри, на кого они похожи» Они были похожи на Радху и Кришну, и я принял Их. Затем Индрадьюмна Свами дал мне свое Божество - Гопешвара-Махадеву, а Шридхаре Махарадже две шилы Господа Нрисимхадеву и Варахадеву. До этого Индрадьюмна Свами сказал Шридхаре Махарадже «Приезжайте на Говардхан, у меня для вас что-то есть». Шридхара Свами был большим поклонником Господа Нрисимхадева.

Во Вриндаване, Шридхара Махараджа и я совершили Говардхана-парикраму вместе с группой преданных. На протяжении всей дороги вокруг холма Говардхана у нас была замечательная кришна-катха. Хотя мы оба были больны, мы прошли полную парикраму босиком под палящим солнцем, и только потом приняли прасад в Бхактиведанта-Ашраме.

После этого в течение месяца, мы оба лежали в больнице – он в коме, с энцефалопатией (недостаточное мозговое кровообращение – прим. ред.) от гепатита C, а я на грани инфаркта, мне предстояла операция.

Позже, Махараджа славил силу этой парикрамы – как быстро она уложила нас в больницу. Он сказал мне «Единственная причина, почему я прошел весь путь вокруг холма, в том, что я был с тобой». Я ответил «Но Махараджа, единственная причина, почему я прошел весь путь вокруг холма, в том, что я был с тобой!» Такие были у нас отношения и такая милость Гири-Говардхана.

Двумя годами ранее Шридхаре Махарадже поставили диагноз гепатит C и цирроз печени, серьезная болезнь, которая через время привела его к смерти.

После Карттики состояние Махараджа ухудшилось, у него в брюшной полости стала скапливаться жидкость. Он возвратился в Бомбей, чтобы обследоваться и полечиться. В Бомбее Махараджа лег в больницу Бхактиведанты на шоссе Миры, в которой работают в основном преданные. Там, Махараджа впал в кому – временное повторяющееся состояние, характерное для его болезни. Вскоре, Его Святейшество Тамал-Кришна Госвами и некоторые близкие друзья Госвами Махараджа - Гиридхари Свами и Кешава-Бхарати Махараджа - приехали из Вриндавана в Бомбей, чтобы навестить Шридхару Махараджу в больнице. Махараджа был очень благодарен им за то, что они поехали в такую даль, чтобы повидаться с ним. Их визит произвел на него глубокое впечатление. Шридхара Махараджа всегда очень ценил своих духовных братьев – это была одна из главных ценностей его жизни - и всегда жаждал общения с ними. Он говорил «Мои духовные братья - это моя жизнь», он чувствовал себя скромным вайшнавом, зависящим от них.

Уже под конец своей жизни, в Канаде, он, прежде чем отправиться в Майяпур, просил другого духовного брата «Пожалуйста, помоги мне. Помоги мне петь Святое имя». Он был очень, очень смиренным.

Из больницы Шридхару Махараджу выписали, но его состояние оставалось неважным. Многие преданные советовали ему возвратиться во Вриндаван и провести свои последние дни там, слушая о Кришне и прославляя Его. Он проявил смирение и принял совет своих духовных братьев и доброжелателей, но вскоре почувствовал «это буду не я просто сидеть, повторять и слушать во Вриндаване». И снова он пришел к тому же выводу «Я хочу проповедовать». Махараджа оставил свободную квартиру на шоссе Миры Харидасу Прабху, а сам пожелал встречаться с преданными и друзьями и проповедовать.

С медицинской точки зрения, путешествия были ему противопоказаны, но Махараджа оставался решителен. Первую остановку ему предстояло сделать в Санта-Барбаре, где у меня есть небольшой ашрам. Он хотел остановиться там, чтобы провести немного времени со мной, отдыхая и выздоравливая. Таким образом, в мае 2000 года он и его верный и замечательный слуга Майяпур-дас, прилетели в Лос-Анджелес. Из аэропорта Лос-Анджелеса они на автомобиле отправились в Санта-Барбару, когда Махараджа доехал до ашрама, он был в ужасном состоянии. Мы были потрясены. Он уже был очень болен, да еще вдобавок подхватил в Бомбее грипп. Некоторые преданные говорили, что он не должен был путешествовать, что он слишком болен для этого, и что путешествие повлияло на развитие его болезни. Но я вижу в этом его любовь и желание служить и проповедовать. Иногда я думаю, что он рискнул жизнью просто, чтобы навестить меня.

Итак, он приехал, и мы провели вместе несколько дней. Он соблюдал строгую диету, которая ему не очень нравилась. Должно быть, он немного отклонялся от нее время от времени. Как-то вечером я должен был идти на проповедническую программу. Махараджа не мог пойти со мной, потому что плохо себя чувствовал, но он всячески ободрял меня. Мы оставили заботиться о нем Майяпур-даса и женщину-преданную Кунти, которая ему готовила. Как только я уехал, он решил немного побаловать себя – попросил вегетарианский бургер и французское фри, которые были ему противопоказаны. Кунти, подчиняясь просьбе Махараджи, приготовила вегетарианский бургер и чипсы, и Майяпур с неохотой подал их ему. В очень веселом расположении духа Махараджа все это съел.

В Бомбее у нас было два свободных члена, очень богатые аристократы и очень возвышенные преданные – господин Бриджратан Мохатта и господин M. P. Махешвари. Каждое воскресенье, они вместе со своими женами приходят в Джуху. Из глубокой любви к Махарадже, эти двое джентльменов стали называть его «веселый свами», ведь он был всегда таким веселым. Это прозвище пристало к нему, и несколько лет тому назад, брат Махараджа - Стюарт - написал статью о нем, назвав ее «Веселый Свами». Это была хорошая статья, ее опубликовали в одном канадском журнале. Это прозвище популярно и оно подходит Махарадже, поскольку он всегда оставался веселым, вплоть до самой смерти.

Так, счастливо наслаждаясь приготовленными Кунтидеви вкусными бургерами и чипсами, «Веселый свами» пребывал в веселом настроении. Но на следующее утро он уже не был таким веселым, и даже не встал с постели. Мы подумали «Должно быть, он истощен». Шло время, а он не вставал. Мы ждали, пытались будить, снова ждали, снова пытались. Наконец, мы поняли, что он в коме. Мы тут же отвезли его в реанимацию. (Впоследствии, Махараджа время от времени звонил мне и говорил «Я хочу приехать в Санта-Барбару, чтобы еще раз попробовать кома-бургеров Кунти»)

В больнице Шридхара Махараджа проявлял ко всем большую любовь и заботливость. Вся проблема была в том, что печень у него отказала и из-за этого токсины перестали выводиться из организма. Попадая в мозг, токсины вызывают энцефалопатию. Когда токсины в крови достигают определенного пика, пациент впадает в кому. Затем, когда содержание токсинов в крови постепенно снижается, пациент выходить из комы. Я хочу сказать, что вначале Махараджа был в бреду. Но его бред был необычным, это был прекрасный бред – Махараджа хотел, чтобы каждый пел и повторял Святые имена. Он хотел, чтобы каждый стал сознающим Кришну - врачи, медсестры, ассистенты медсестер, уборщицы. Он всем сердцем хотел, чтобы каждый стал сознающим Кришну.

Он часто думал о своих братьях, которые жили в Канаде. Он хотел чтобы, Малькольм и Стюарт стали преданными. Он вспоминал о них с большой любовью и заботой. Он разговаривал с ними, со своей матерью и сестрой по телефону. Видя в них небольшую искру, он хотел раздуть ее, помочь им стать преданными.

Когда начался кризис, мы сообщили его семье. Его удивительная сестра Фиона, очень ответственная и всегда готовая помочь, и брат Малькольм приехали в Санта-Барбару и провели с Махараджей некоторое время. В больнице Махараджу также посетил Хридаянанда Махараджа. И опять Шридхара Махараджа был очень признателен. Оба они много шутили. Вскоре Шридхару Махараджу выписали, и он возвратился в наш ашрам.

В дальнейшем, несмотря на гепатит, он продолжал много путешествовать, подобно Прабхупаде находясь около шести месяцев в Индии, в Бомбее и шесть месяцев странствуя. Он посещал Лондон, Хорватию и Словению. Присутствовать на нью-йоркской Ратха-ятре было его правилом. Также обычно он ездил в Алачуа, Лос-Анжелес, Ванкувер и даже в Бразилию. У него было много учеников в Хорватии и Словении.

В сентябре 2001 года, Его Святейшество Шридхара Свами приехал в г.Карпентерию на нашу Вьяса-пуджу. И там он сказал «Лично я на данном этапе своей жизни, усвоил только один маленький урок даса-дасанудаса. Служите вайшнавам и вы получите все. Нам нужна семья, в которой мы можем любить друг в друга, верить друг другу и не испытывать страха. Мы должны проповедовать материалистичным людям. Их аура пропитана страстью, жадностью и гневом, этим можно заразиться. Но если мы можем прийти в общество друзей, братьев и сестер, где мы любим друг друга, заботимся... Я не имею в виду что-то внешнее, это должна быть глубокая внутренняя забота о том, что человека беспокоит и иногда даже материальная забота. Прабхупада плакал, видя, как страдают в материальном мире обычные люди, а ведь здесь речь идет о вайшнавах. Мы должны заботится о них, и любить их. Это - наша семья».



14 Января 2003 года отмечалась двадцать пятая годовщина величественного открытия храма в Джуху, и Шридхара Махараджа руководил организацией серебряного юбилея. Он хотел, чтобы приехал каждый преданный, который когда-либо занимался служением в Джуху, особенно те, кто непосредственно участвовал в этом грандиозном открытии, когда Шрила Прабхупада присутствовал лично. У храма в Джуху был скромный бюджет, он не позволял оплатить преданным стоимость билета, но один очень хороший преданный из Бомбея, Кришначандра Прабху, взялся оплатить эти расходы. Шридхара Свами разыскал всех учеников Прабхупады, которые занимались служением в Бомбее. Он созвонился и лично попросил каждого, его или ее, приехать.

Собралось много людей, и репортажи об этом событии были экстраординарными. Люди не могли поверить в это, но все почувствовали, что Шрила Прабхупада проявился там. Даже Его Святейшество Шачинандана Свами, который занимался служением в Бомбее и случайно оказался на этом празднике, сказал, что он очень осязаемо почувствовал присутствие Шрилы Прабхупады. Все отдавали должное Шридхаре Свами. Он заслужил всеобщее доверие, поскольку собрал так много преданных и все замечательно организовал для них, конечно с помощью преданных из Чоупатти и Джуху. Когда подошло время, воспоминаний о ранних днях служения Шриле Прабхупаде в Бомбее, он не захотел дать слово гуру и санньяси. Он сказал «Мы слышим их все время; мы хотим услышать и других». Конечно, они также говорили, но главным образом он хотел дать возможность сказать и другим преданным. Он действительно был пандита сама-даршинах он действительно равно относился к каждому. Воистину он видел в каждом душу. Он высоко ценил и хотел поощрить каждого.

Мы часто говорили по телефону, и встречались всякий раз, когда он приезжал в Лос-Анджелес. Затем, в прошедшем ноябре, он позвонил из Бомбея и сообщил мне, что планирует в апреле ехать в Ванкувер и провести там четыре-шесть месяцев. Я ответил «Я приеду и проведу там с вами какое-то время». Вскоре, тем не менее, я получил от него письмо по электронной почте, где он говорил, что в Бомбее ему поставили диагноз «рак печени», и что он собирается в Ванкувер немедленно, чтобы сделать пересадку печени, которая была его «единственной надеждой».

Он полетел в Ванкувер. Там врачи провели обследование и обнаружили, что рак распространился за пределы пересаживаемого органа. Его «единственная надежда» была потеряна. Пересадка была невозможна, поскольку рак слишком распространился. Это означало, что, возможно, он мог вскоре оставить тело.

Я был очень обеспокоен. Я позвонил ему по международной линии, но он не отвечал. Тогда я позвонил на его сотовый телефон. На вопрос «Где ты» Он ответил «Делаю покупки». Он казался веселым, как всегда. Но затем он подтвердил мои наихудшие опасения «Врачи сообщили, что я могу уйти в любой момент. Позвони мне позже. Мы должны поговорить».

После этого, мы говорили каждый день, обычно дважды в день. Это были замечательные переговоры.

Он сказал мне, что у него есть три желания «Я хочу оставаться в живых пока не доеду до Майяпура. Затем, если возможно, я хочу пожить, чтобы увидеть установление Панча-таттвы. И затем, если возможно, я хочу дожить до Гаура-Пурнимы. И затем – все». (Он имел в виду, конечно «И затем - как захочет Кришна».)

С этими тремя желаниями в сердце Шридхара Махараджа полетел в Лондон. Никто не знал, сколько еще вынесет его ослабленное тело. В Лондоне к нему присоединился Индрадьюмна Свами. (Сестра Махараджа, Фиона, сообщила Индрадьюмне Свами вердикт врачей и сказала «Если Шридхара запланировал путешествие, он, вероятно, сделает это», и добавила «Если это случится, я хочу, чтобы кто-нибудь был рядом с ним».) Так что Индрадьюмна Свами полетел в Англию, чтобы сопровождать Махараджа до Майяпура. Он очень опасался за него. 

В Лондоне, преданные арендовали для Махараджа номер в отеле около аэропорта. Он был так болен и слаб, что едва мог идти пешком. Преданные должны были перевезти его из аэропорта до самого ближайшего места и как можно скорее.

Поскольку новость о том, что Махараджа собирается в Майяпур оставлять тело, быстро распространилась, многие его ученики из Европы, главным образом из Хорватии и Словении, прилетели в Лондон, чтобы встретиться с ним. Они плакали, потому что знали, что больше никогда не увидят его снова. Он сказал им «Вы можете плакать, когда я уйду. Вы можете проплакать несколько дней, но потом вы должны вернуться к своему служению, и стать счастливыми». Я как обычно звонил по телефону, говорил с Махараджей, когда он был в отеле и немного с Индрадьюмной Свами.

Шридхара Махараджа хотел как-то отплатить ученикам, которые пришли, чтобы быть рядом с ним. Он сказал «Народу нужен царь, а царю нужен народ. Я никогда не имел своей собственной семьи, но когда у меня появились ученики, я от этого потрясающе выиграл. Я почувствовал эмоции, которых, как я думал, у меня никогда не будет. Я не думаю, что это прервется. Когда мы любим друг другу, мы вместе. Конечно, когда я покину вас, мы не сможем сыграть в футбол. Но я могу прийти в форме изображения». Это было так сладостно-горько. Махараджа был так сладок и юмористичен. Однако его ученики расчувствовались «Мы можем никогда не увидеть Гуру Махараджа вновь. Мы должны брать его изображение с собой, когда мы играем в футбол»

Затем он сказал своим ученикам «Когда я уйду, мы сможем быть вместе более важным способом». Он сказал, что любовь в разлуке прочнее. У многих из нас есть такой опыт когда мы рядом с людьми, которых любим, мы воспринимаем их как само собой разумеющееся; но когда они уходят, мы осознаем, как ценно было их общество, и насколько мы их любили. От этого, чувства становятся более сильными, чем когда мы были рядом с ними.

У нескольких учеников Махараджа не было второго посвящения. И он решил, что должен дать им его. Но из-за болезни, его голова не всегда функционировала надлежащим образом. Токсины шли в мозг и, чтобы уменьшить боль, он должен был принимать препарат опиума, как прописал врач. Тогда он решил «О’кей, я дам второе посвящение, но всем вместе, всем пятерым сразу». Он начал читать гаятри-мантру для них «Ом бхур...», но не смог вспомнить следующее слово. Он спросил Индрадьюмну Свами «Что идет дальше» Индрадьюмна Свами произносил слово, и Махараджа повторял его своим ученикам. Когда Махараджа снова не смог вспомнить следующее слово, он сказал Индрадьюмне Свами «Почему бы тебе просто ни говорить каждое слово, а я буду повторять, и ученики услышат их от меня». Так они получили первые две строки. Затем Индрадьюмна Свами, истощенный длинным перелетом из Южной Африки, не смог вспомнить следующее слово. И Шридхара Махараджа спросил «Есть в доме какой-нибудь брахман, который знает следующее слово»

Нашелся один брахман, который подсказал слово Индрадьюмне Свами, Индрадьюмна Свами повторил его Шридхаре Свами, а Шридхара Свами повторил его ученикам.

Шридхара Махараджа заметил «Харер нама харер нама харер намаива кевалам. Нам не нужна эта гаятри-мантра. Хари-намы – достаточно». Затем он процитировал



харер нама харер нама

харер намаива кевалам

калау насти эва насти эва

насти эва гатир аньятха



[«В век ссор и лицемерия единственным средством спасения является пение святых имен Господа. Нет другого пути. Нет другого пути. Нет другого пути.» (Чч. Ади 17.21)]



кришна-варнам твисакришнам

сангопангастра-парсадам

яджнаих санкиртана-праяир

яджанти хи су-медхасах



[«В век Кали разумные люди, собираясь вместе, славят Господа и поклоняются Его воплощению, непрестанно поющему имя Кришны. Хотя цвет Его тела не темный, это Сам Кришна. С Ним всегда Его приближенные, слуги, оружие и личные спутники.» (ШБ 11.5.32)]



калер доша-нидхе раджан

асти хй эко махан гунах

киртанад эва кришнасья

мукта-сангах парам враджет



[«Мой дорогой царь, хотя Кали-юга и является океаном нечистого, у этой эпохи все же есть одно хорошее качество просто повторяя Харе-Кришна маха-мантру, каждый может освободиться от материального рабства и вознестись в трансцендентное царство.» (ШБ 12.3.51)]



Он процитировал все эти стихи, прославляющие Святое имя. Индрадьюмна Свами воскликнул «Махараджа, вы в совершенстве процитировали все эти стихи о Святом имени, но не можете вспомнить гаятри-мантру!» Шридхара Свами объяснил «Гаятри-мантра лишь помогает нам в повторении Святого имени. Главное - повторять Святые имена. Гаятри-мантра поддерживает, помогает нам становиться чище, так чтобы мы могли лучше повторять Святое имя».

Возможно, вы слышали, как Махараджа прибыл в Калькутту. Джаяпатака Махараджа послал фургон, чтобы забрать его. Шридхара Свами безучастно лежал в постели фургона Джаяпатаки Махараджа весь путь от аэропорта до Майяпура. В Майяпуре тысячи преданных пришли поприветствовать его с киртаном, иногда ревущим, а иногда сладким.

Другое следствие болезни Махараджа, поскольку его печень не работала так, как надо, заключалось в том, что его тело заполняла жидкость (как и прежде). Его тело раздувалось. В Канаде, а также в Индии, врачи удаляли по пять-семь литров жидкости из его тела за раз. Это было частью переносимых им неудобств. После установки Панча-таттвы его физическое состояние ухудшилось, возможно, из-за напряжения и возбуждения во время церемонии.

Ситуация была критической и вечером он попросил, чтобы пришли преданные и устроили киртан в его комнате. Он не знал, что может случиться и было похоже, что он собирается уйти. Слуга Махараджа, Майяпур дас, сообщил преданным. Старшие преданные и ученики собрались в комнате Махараджа, приготовившись к худшему. Махараджа лежал молча в постели, они исполнили киртан, больше со слезами, видя, как близок был конец. Какому-то преданному удалось вызвать врача, который вошел в комнату и подошел к постели Махараджа. Врач был серьезным и важным. Он стал ощупывать тело Махараджа, в то время, как он с закрытыми глазами неподвижно лежал в постели.

Живот Махараджа раздулся из-за накопившейся жидкости. Врач положил руки на живот и осторожно нажал, чтобы оценить ситуацию. Махараджа медленно открыл глаза, посмотрел на врача, и сказал «Будет мальчик».

Махараджа был таким забавным, даже в самых тяжелых обстоятельствах. Преданные сходили с ума, они не знали смеяться им или плакать. Ситуация была критической, но несмотря на это Махараджа шутил.

Дживо ва маро ва преданный может жить, может умереть, это равносильно. Несомненно, Шридхара Свами мог жить или умереть, поскольку если бы он жил, он бы служил Кришне здесь, и если бы он умер, он служил бы Кришне в следующей жизни.

Он был по-настоящему бесстрашным и веселым. У него действительно не было страха смерти. Хотя он хотел остаться, чтобы проповедовать, он не боялся смерти. Он знал, что продолжит служить Шриле Прабхупаде в следующей жизни.

За несколько дней до Гаура-Пурнимы, Индрадьюмна Свами пришел поговорить с Махараджей на прощанье. В комнате Махараджа он встретил Майяпура-даса, слугу Махараджи, который сказал ему, что Махараджа в душе. Находясь в ванной, Шридхара Свами услышал разговор и закричал «Инди! Это ты, Инди» Он обычно называл Индрадьюмну Свами «Инди», сокращение от Индиана Джонс, поскольку Индрадьюмна Махараджа отважный проповедник. (Позже Индрадьюмна Свами заметил, что когда кто-нибудь действительно любит вас и гордится вами, он всегда представляет вас своим друзьям. Так Шридхара Махараджа желал прославить Индрадьюмну Свами перед людьми, которые пришли в его комнату. Он как бы говорил «Это - наш Индиана Джонс, но он настоящий!»)

Итак, Шридхара Махараджа позвал

- Инди! Это ты там

- Да, Махараджа.

- Заходи сюда!

- Но Махараджа, вы в душе.

- Ну и что Заходи сюда.

Он вошел, Шридхара Махараджа, который был покрыт лишь воздухом (и водой из душа), сказал

- Не беспокойся об этом. Мы не тела!

Индрадьюмна Свами задыхался от переполнявших его чувств, поскольку он догадывался, что не увидит Махараджа снова. Это было прощаньем

- Махараджа, я пришел попрощаться.

Махараджа сказал

- Не говори прощай.

- Я могу никогда не увидеть вас снова в этой жизни.

- Ты знаешь эту старую песню - и он запел, - «Счастливого тебе пути, пока мы не встретимся снова.»

И это было именно так.

Это были верные слова, особенно для Инди – «счастливого пути» - поскольку его путь пролегает по всему миру. И у всех нас, на наших собственных путях, есть наши собственные тропинки и дороги в преданном служении, и Шридхара Свами хотел, чтобы они были счастливыми, пока мы не встретимся снова.

Я звонил Махарадже каждый день, но из-за разницы во времени и из-за трудностей со связью с Майяпуром, мне удавалось поговорить с ним раз в три дня. В последний раз я говорил с ним за два дня до того, как он ушел. В тот день, у нас был один из лучших разговоров, за всю мою жизнь.

Мы говорили главным образом о Майяпурском проекте и миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Этим опытом и уроками, я буду дорожить всю мою жизнь.

Это было в четверг, 11 марта. На следующий день, в пятницу, мы установили красивые медные Божества Гаура-Нитай в нашем ашраме в Санта-Барбаре. Они пришли из Вриндавана, Их приобрела Матушка Киртида для Тамал-Кришны Госвами. Я почувствовал, что Их приход был также частью милости Шридхары Свами, поскольку он так горячо хотел, чтобы слава Панча-таттвы распространялась, и чтобы мы построили «удивительный храм» для Них в Майяпуре. Так два представителя Панча-таттвы, пришли к нам по его желанию.

----------


## radhadas

Гирираджа Свами, О Шридхаре Свами
О Шридхаре Свами рассказывает Гирираджа Свами.

Веселый Свами

14 марта 2004 года, в день явления Шриваса Пандита, в Майяпуре, одном из святых для Гаудия-вайшнавов мест, оставил тело Его Святейшество Шридхара Свами Махараджа.

Шридхара Свами принял санньясу в 1975 году. Санньяса подразумевает обет безбрачия, определенную обязательную духовную практику и проповедь. Джаяпатака Свами вспоминает

Шрила Прабхупада спросил его, уверен ли он на 100% в том, что он сдержит свои обеты. Шридхара Свами - очень смиренный и прямой - сказал, что не уверен на 100% в том, что не падет. Затем Шрила Прабхупада спросил его, уверен ли он на 75% в том, что он выдержит санньясу. Шридхара Брахмачари сказал, что он и на 75% не уверен. Тогда Шрила Прабхупада спросил Шридхару, уверен ли он на 50% в том, что он будет строго придерживаться санньясы. И Шридхара подтвердил, что на 50% он уверен. Шрила Прабхупада сказал «Хорошо». Очевидно, он прекрасно знал природу своего ученика, потому что впоследствии Шрила Шридхара Свами строго придерживался обетов санньясы.

Возможно, он был самым неутомимым, бесстрашным, а также веселым проповедником вайшнавизма. Его нельзя было назвать дипломатичным человеком, он предпочитал говорить о своем восприятии мира прямо. Иногда он даже смущал людей своей прямотой. Его духовный брат Джаяпатака Свами Махараджа, которого Шридхара Свами любовно называл «Большой брат» или «старший брат», вспоминает, как Махараджа на сцене Польского Фестиваля Вудсток отчитывал собравшихся

Он сказал, что они только притворяются хиппи – просто время теряют. Он был одновременно юмористичен и строг. Кто-то бросил прямо на сцену полную бутылку пива и едва не задел Махараджу. Махараджа посмотрел на пиво и сообщил толпе Это - не моя марка.

Шридхаре Свами был поставлен диагноз рак печени. По словам Радханатхи Свами, другого его духовного брата, «он по-настоящему сражался, за свое тело и здоровье, поскольку страстно желал быть полезным Прабхупаде. Вместе с тем к своей жизни и смерти он относился совершенно отстранено. У него не было страха смерти, но он, несомненно, хотел служить так долго, как позволит Кришна».

Шридхара Свами был очень веселым преданным. Он любил шутить, и у него было своеобразное, присущее только ему, чувство юмора. Даже в конце Махараджа оставался воплощением своего титула «Веселого Свами». Радханатха Свами

Никто не чувствовал грусти или печали, поскольку Махараджа хотел служить преданным так, чтобы сделать каждого счастливым. Независимо от того, в каком состоянии был он сам, всех вокруг он заставлял смеяться.

В день своего ухода, в 4 часа утра, Шридхара Свами позвал своего ученика по имени Майяпур. Тот пришел, и Махараджа попросил «Пожалуйста, киртан; я нуждаюсь в нем более чем когда-либо». У Махараджи были сильные боли, и лекарства уже не помогали. Около 5 утра, преданные собрались в его комнате и пели рядом с Махараджей до того момента, когда в 6 часов 10 минут он оставил тело. При его болезни обычно впадают в кому (что с ним уже не раз бывало) и так оставляют тело, но Шридхара Свами ушел, помня Кришну и Шрилу Прабхупаду, слушая Святое имя Кришны в обществе преданных.

Когда санньяси-вайшнав оставляет тело, его не сжигают, а проводят обряд погребения – помещают в самадхи. Самадхи Шридхары Свами расположена рядом с самадхи его духовных братьев Тамал-Кришны Госвами и Гоура-Говинды Свами.

Перед погребением его тело было омыто водой Ганги, переодето и украшено тилакой (священными знаками из глины). Затем тело Шридхары Свами пронесли по пути парикрамы вокруг храмов Майяпура.

Погребение состоялось в тот же день, когда Шридхара Свами оставил тело. На следующий день в память о Веселом Свами был проведен большой праздник.

Мы предлагаем вашему вниманию воспоминания Гирираджа Свами, который был близким другом Шридхары Свами на протяжении многих лет.

Мое знакомство с Его Святейшеством Шридхарой Свами состоялось в Бомбее, более тридцати лет тому назад. Шрила Прабхупада попросил своих американских учеников приехать в Индию, чтобы помогать ему там, в трех основных проектах - в Бомбее, Майяпуре и во Вриндаване. С 1972 года Его Святейшество Шридхара Свами Махараджа служил Шриле Прабхупаде в Индии, главным образом в Бомбее.

Когда мы получили разрешение от муниципалитета на строительство Харе-Кришна-Лэнда в Джуху, в Бомбее, Шрила Прабхупада хотел поручить Шридхаре Махарадже, отвечать за строительные материалы. Шридхара Махараджа был рослый, как игрок в регби, так что Шрила Прабхупада решил, что он вполне подойдет для того, чтобы следить за строительными материалами. Но Шридхара Махараджа (тогда он был еще не санньяси, а просто Шридхара-дас Брахмачари) сказал, что он не хочет смотреть за стройматериалами. Он хотел проповедовать. Я в то время был президентом храма в Бомбее, и оказался между Шрилой Прабхупадой и Шридхарой Махараджей. Шрила Прабхупада снова сказал, что он должен присматривать за строительными материалами, так что я вернулся и сообщил это ему, но Шридхара Махараджа настаивал «Я хочу проповедовать!» Махараджа никогда до этого не проповедовал в Индии, и мы не знали, сможет ли он проповедовать индийским аристократам, которым мы главным образом тогда проповедовали. Но он так искренне желал именно проповедовать, что стал одним из лучших проповедников в Индии и в мире. Я рассказал об этом, чтобы показать искреннее желание Махараджа проповедовать и его стойкую решимость служить Шриле Прабхупаде и его миссии любыми, пусть даже нелегкими способами.

В Индии Шрила Прабхупада ввел программу свободного членства. И добился в этом успеха. Он говорил, что когда человек становится свободным членом ИСККОН это почти так же хорошо, как если бы он стал преданным. Кроме того, он говорил, что ввел программу свободного членства как путь для распространения своих книг, поскольку если кто-нибудь становился свободным членом и вносил определенную сумму, он получал комплект книг Шрилы Прабхупады и подписку на журнал «Назад к Богу».

Шридхара Свами опекал одну из групп свободных членов в Бомбее. В начале 80-х годов Шридхара Махараджа, став президентом храма в Джуху, привлек к этой программе множество видных людей Бомбея. И между 1984 и 1990 годами, когда я не мог возвратиться в Индию из-за проблем с визой, Шридхара Махараджа укрепил связи со многими наиболее важными участниками программы, и они полюбили его всем сердцем.

Позднее приблизительно в 1991 году, Шридхара Махараджа начинает в Джуху программу «Фонд пожертвований по почте». Многие преданные критиковали предложенную программу, говорили, что она никогда не будет работать. Подготовка и рассылка писем обойдется более чем в два лакха (200 000) рупий, и где гарантия, что эти расходы когда-либо окупятся Но, несмотря на все возражения, Махараджа рискнул (Шрила Прабхупада говорил «Проповедовать значит рисковать»). Шридхара Махараджа рискнул, и эксперимент оказывался успешным. Самые первые его усилия принесли хорошие плоды, а последующие почтовые рассылки оказались еще более эффективными. Вскоре, Махараджа получил приглашение из центров в Индии и за границей, в которых преданные просили помочь в организации «Фонда пожертвований по почте». Эта программа оказывалась успешной везде. Она стала одним из самых надежных источников дохода для многих храмов.

Позднее, Шридхара Махараджа начинает программу «Ведические Прикладные Духовные Технологии» (VAST). Это первая программа, цель которой, используя самые последние мультимедийные технологии, научить управляющих разного уровня борьбе со стрессами и распределению времени, связывая все с сознанием Кришны. Махараджа всегда пытался находить новые пути для преподнесения сознания Кришны. Он обучался у экспертов в различных областях и применял полученные знания в сознании Кришны.

Многие мои самые яркие воспоминания о Махарадже и его положительном влиянии на меня и на других, относятся к последним годам. Вы знаете, что в 1977 году, за несколько месяцев, до того, как оставить этот мир, Шрила Прабхупада назвал имена одиннадцати учеников, которые будут давать посвящения преданным от его имени. Затем, после того, как он нас оставил, те же ученики продолжили давать посвящения. Позднее возможность инициировать была предоставлена и трем другим, в их числе был и Шридхара Махараджа. В те времена к этому относились довольно строго. Однажды он пошутил, что хочет только трех учеников - одного, чтобы готовил; одного, чтобы стирал его вещи и одного, чтобы помогал собирать пожертвования.

В конце концов, Шридхаре Махарадже дали возможность инициировать учеников, и он отнесся к этой обязанности очень серьезно. Он был очень искренним. На своей первой церемонии посвящения, которую Махараджа провел в Джуху, он инициировал несколько преданных из Хорватии. Одного из них он назвал Майяпур-дасом и наказал ему быть слугой Майяпура. До самого конца, Махараджа продолжал заботиться о своих учениках и любить их. Он всегда помнил о своих обязанностях перед ними, но в то же время он уделял внимание и другим людям. Я думаю, что это одно из самых замечательных его качеств - искренний интерес к каждому. Он был словно океан любви.

На Карттику 1999 года Шридхара Махараджа и я встретились во Вриндаване. Однажды утром мы пошли в Бхактиведанта-Ашрам на Говардхане, где я должен был встретиться с Его Святейшеством Индрадьюмной Свами и выбрать Говардхана-шилу для поклонения. Индрадьюмна Махараджа поставил рядом на полке две шилы и спросил «Посмотри, на кого они похожи» Они были похожи на Радху и Кришну, и я принял Их. Затем Индрадьюмна Свами дал мне свое Божество - Гопешвара-Махадеву, а Шридхаре Махарадже две шилы Господа Нрисимхадеву и Варахадеву. До этого Индрадьюмна Свами сказал Шридхаре Махарадже «Приезжайте на Говардхан, у меня для вас что-то есть». Шридхара Свами был большим поклонником Господа Нрисимхадева.

Во Вриндаване, Шридхара Махараджа и я совершили Говардхана-парикраму вместе с группой преданных. На протяжении всей дороги вокруг холма Говардхана у нас была замечательная кришна-катха. Хотя мы оба были больны, мы прошли полную парикраму босиком под палящим солнцем, и только потом приняли прасад в Бхактиведанта-Ашраме.

После этого в течение месяца, мы оба лежали в больнице – он в коме, с энцефалопатией (недостаточное мозговое кровообращение – прим. ред.) от гепатита C, а я на грани инфаркта, мне предстояла операция.

Позже, Махараджа славил силу этой парикрамы – как быстро она уложила нас в больницу. Он сказал мне «Единственная причина, почему я прошел весь путь вокруг холма, в том, что я был с тобой». Я ответил «Но Махараджа, единственная причина, почему я прошел весь путь вокруг холма, в том, что я был с тобой!» Такие были у нас отношения и такая милость Гири-Говардхана.

Двумя годами ранее Шридхаре Махарадже поставили диагноз гепатит C и цирроз печени, серьезная болезнь, которая через время привела его к смерти.

После Карттики состояние Махараджа ухудшилось, у него в брюшной полости стала скапливаться жидкость. Он возвратился в Бомбей, чтобы обследоваться и полечиться. В Бомбее Махараджа лег в больницу Бхактиведанты на шоссе Миры, в которой работают в основном преданные. Там, Махараджа впал в кому – временное повторяющееся состояние, характерное для его болезни. Вскоре, Его Святейшество Тамал-Кришна Госвами и некоторые близкие друзья Госвами Махараджа - Гиридхари Свами и Кешава-Бхарати Махараджа - приехали из Вриндавана в Бомбей, чтобы навестить Шридхару Махараджу в больнице. Махараджа был очень благодарен им за то, что они поехали в такую даль, чтобы повидаться с ним. Их визит произвел на него глубокое впечатление. Шридхара Махараджа всегда очень ценил своих духовных братьев – это была одна из главных ценностей его жизни - и всегда жаждал общения с ними. Он говорил «Мои духовные братья - это моя жизнь», он чувствовал себя скромным вайшнавом, зависящим от них.

Уже под конец своей жизни, в Канаде, он, прежде чем отправиться в Майяпур, просил другого духовного брата «Пожалуйста, помоги мне. Помоги мне петь Святое имя». Он был очень, очень смиренным.

Из больницы Шридхару Махараджу выписали, но его состояние оставалось неважным. Многие преданные советовали ему возвратиться во Вриндаван и провести свои последние дни там, слушая о Кришне и прославляя Его. Он проявил смирение и принял совет своих духовных братьев и доброжелателей, но вскоре почувствовал «это буду не я просто сидеть, повторять и слушать во Вриндаване». И снова он пришел к тому же выводу «Я хочу проповедовать». Махараджа оставил свободную квартиру на шоссе Миры Харидасу Прабху, а сам пожелал встречаться с преданными и друзьями и проповедовать.

С медицинской точки зрения, путешествия были ему противопоказаны, но Махараджа оставался решителен. Первую остановку ему предстояло сделать в Санта-Барбаре, где у меня есть небольшой ашрам. Он хотел остановиться там, чтобы провести немного времени со мной, отдыхая и выздоравливая. Таким образом, в мае 2000 года он и его верный и замечательный слуга Майяпур-дас, прилетели в Лос-Анджелес. Из аэропорта Лос-Анджелеса они на автомобиле отправились в Санта-Барбару, когда Махараджа доехал до ашрама, он был в ужасном состоянии. Мы были потрясены. Он уже был очень болен, да еще вдобавок подхватил в Бомбее грипп. Некоторые преданные говорили, что он не должен был путешествовать, что он слишком болен для этого, и что путешествие повлияло на развитие его болезни. Но я вижу в этом его любовь и желание служить и проповедовать. Иногда я думаю, что он рискнул жизнью просто, чтобы навестить меня.

Итак, он приехал, и мы провели вместе несколько дней. Он соблюдал строгую диету, которая ему не очень нравилась. Должно быть, он немного отклонялся от нее время от времени. Как-то вечером я должен был идти на проповедническую программу. Махараджа не мог пойти со мной, потому что плохо себя чувствовал, но он всячески ободрял меня. Мы оставили заботиться о нем Майяпур-даса и женщину-преданную Кунти, которая ему готовила. Как только я уехал, он решил немного побаловать себя – попросил вегетарианский бургер и французское фри, которые были ему противопоказаны. Кунти, подчиняясь просьбе Махараджи, приготовила вегетарианский бургер и чипсы, и Майяпур с неохотой подал их ему. В очень веселом расположении духа Махараджа все это съел.

В Бомбее у нас было два свободных члена, очень богатые аристократы и очень возвышенные преданные – господин Бриджратан Мохатта и господин M. P. Махешвари. Каждое воскресенье, они вместе со своими женами приходят в Джуху. Из глубокой любви к Махарадже, эти двое джентльменов стали называть его «веселый свами», ведь он был всегда таким веселым. Это прозвище пристало к нему, и несколько лет тому назад, брат Махараджа - Стюарт - написал статью о нем, назвав ее «Веселый Свами». Это была хорошая статья, ее опубликовали в одном канадском журнале. Это прозвище популярно и оно подходит Махарадже, поскольку он всегда оставался веселым, вплоть до самой смерти.

Так, счастливо наслаждаясь приготовленными Кунтидеви вкусными бургерами и чипсами, «Веселый свами» пребывал в веселом настроении. Но на следующее утро он уже не был таким веселым, и даже не встал с постели. Мы подумали «Должно быть, он истощен». Шло время, а он не вставал. Мы ждали, пытались будить, снова ждали, снова пытались. Наконец, мы поняли, что он в коме. Мы тут же отвезли его в реанимацию. (Впоследствии, Махараджа время от времени звонил мне и говорил «Я хочу приехать в Санта-Барбару, чтобы еще раз попробовать кома-бургеров Кунти»)

В больнице Шридхара Махараджа проявлял ко всем большую любовь и заботливость. Вся проблема была в том, что печень у него отказала и из-за этого токсины перестали выводиться из организма. Попадая в мозг, токсины вызывают энцефалопатию. Когда токсины в крови достигают определенного пика, пациент впадает в кому. Затем, когда содержание токсинов в крови постепенно снижается, пациент выходить из комы. Я хочу сказать, что вначале Махараджа был в бреду. Но его бред был необычным, это был прекрасный бред – Махараджа хотел, чтобы каждый пел и повторял Святые имена. Он хотел, чтобы каждый стал сознающим Кришну - врачи, медсестры, ассистенты медсестер, уборщицы. Он всем сердцем хотел, чтобы каждый стал сознающим Кришну.

Он часто думал о своих братьях, которые жили в Канаде. Он хотел чтобы, Малькольм и Стюарт стали преданными. Он вспоминал о них с большой любовью и заботой. Он разговаривал с ними, со своей матерью и сестрой по телефону. Видя в них небольшую искру, он хотел раздуть ее, помочь им стать преданными.

Когда начался кризис, мы сообщили его семье. Его удивительная сестра Фиона, очень ответственная и всегда готовая помочь, и брат Малькольм приехали в Санта-Барбару и провели с Махараджей некоторое время. В больнице Махараджу также посетил Хридаянанда Махараджа. И опять Шридхара Махараджа был очень признателен. Оба они много шутили. Вскоре Шридхару Махараджу выписали, и он возвратился в наш ашрам.

В дальнейшем, несмотря на гепатит, он продолжал много путешествовать, подобно Прабхупаде находясь около шести месяцев в Индии, в Бомбее и шесть месяцев странствуя. Он посещал Лондон, Хорватию и Словению. Присутствовать на нью-йоркской Ратха-ятре было его правилом. Также обычно он ездил в Алачуа, Лос-Анжелес, Ванкувер и даже в Бразилию. У него было много учеников в Хорватии и Словении.

В сентябре 2001 года, Его Святейшество Шридхара Свами приехал в г.Карпентерию на нашу Вьяса-пуджу. И там он сказал «Лично я на данном этапе своей жизни, усвоил только один маленький урок даса-дасанудаса. Служите вайшнавам и вы получите все. Нам нужна семья, в которой мы можем любить друг в друга, верить друг другу и не испытывать страха. Мы должны проповедовать материалистичным людям. Их аура пропитана страстью, жадностью и гневом, этим можно заразиться. Но если мы можем прийти в общество друзей, братьев и сестер, где мы любим друг друга, заботимся... Я не имею в виду что-то внешнее, это должна быть глубокая внутренняя забота о том, что человека беспокоит и иногда даже материальная забота. Прабхупада плакал, видя, как страдают в материальном мире обычные люди, а ведь здесь речь идет о вайшнавах. Мы должны заботится о них, и любить их. Это - наша семья».



14 Января 2003 года отмечалась двадцать пятая годовщина величественного открытия храма в Джуху, и Шридхара Махараджа руководил организацией серебряного юбилея. Он хотел, чтобы приехал каждый преданный, который когда-либо занимался служением в Джуху, особенно те, кто непосредственно участвовал в этом грандиозном открытии, когда Шрила Прабхупада присутствовал лично. У храма в Джуху был скромный бюджет, он не позволял оплатить преданным стоимость билета, но один очень хороший преданный из Бомбея, Кришначандра Прабху, взялся оплатить эти расходы. Шридхара Свами разыскал всех учеников Прабхупады, которые занимались служением в Бомбее. Он созвонился и лично попросил каждого, его или ее, приехать.

Собралось много людей, и репортажи об этом событии были экстраординарными. Люди не могли поверить в это, но все почувствовали, что Шрила Прабхупада проявился там. Даже Его Святейшество Шачинандана Свами, который занимался служением в Бомбее и случайно оказался на этом празднике, сказал, что он очень осязаемо почувствовал присутствие Шрилы Прабхупады. Все отдавали должное Шридхаре Свами. Он заслужил всеобщее доверие, поскольку собрал так много преданных и все замечательно организовал для них, конечно с помощью преданных из Чоупатти и Джуху. Когда подошло время, воспоминаний о ранних днях служения Шриле Прабхупаде в Бомбее, он не захотел дать слово гуру и санньяси. Он сказал «Мы слышим их все время; мы хотим услышать и других». Конечно, они также говорили, но главным образом он хотел дать возможность сказать и другим преданным. Он действительно был пандита сама-даршинах он действительно равно относился к каждому. Воистину он видел в каждом душу. Он высоко ценил и хотел поощрить каждого.

Мы часто говорили по телефону, и встречались всякий раз, когда он приезжал в Лос-Анджелес. Затем, в прошедшем ноябре, он позвонил из Бомбея и сообщил мне, что планирует в апреле ехать в Ванкувер и провести там четыре-шесть месяцев. Я ответил «Я приеду и проведу там с вами какое-то время». Вскоре, тем не менее, я получил от него письмо по электронной почте, где он говорил, что в Бомбее ему поставили диагноз «рак печени», и что он собирается в Ванкувер немедленно, чтобы сделать пересадку печени, которая была его «единственной надеждой».

Он полетел в Ванкувер. Там врачи провели обследование и обнаружили, что рак распространился за пределы пересаживаемого органа. Его «единственная надежда» была потеряна. Пересадка была невозможна, поскольку рак слишком распространился. Это означало, что, возможно, он мог вскоре оставить тело.

Я был очень обеспокоен. Я позвонил ему по международной линии, но он не отвечал. Тогда я позвонил на его сотовый телефон. На вопрос «Где ты» Он ответил «Делаю покупки». Он казался веселым, как всегда. Но затем он подтвердил мои наихудшие опасения «Врачи сообщили, что я могу уйти в любой момент. Позвони мне позже. Мы должны поговорить».

После этого, мы говорили каждый день, обычно дважды в день. Это были замечательные переговоры.

Он сказал мне, что у него есть три желания «Я хочу оставаться в живых пока не доеду до Майяпура. Затем, если возможно, я хочу пожить, чтобы увидеть установление Панча-таттвы. И затем, если возможно, я хочу дожить до Гаура-Пурнимы. И затем – все». (Он имел в виду, конечно «И затем - как захочет Кришна».)

С этими тремя желаниями в сердце Шридхара Махараджа полетел в Лондон. Никто не знал, сколько еще вынесет его ослабленное тело. В Лондоне к нему присоединился Индрадьюмна Свами. (Сестра Махараджа, Фиона, сообщила Индрадьюмне Свами вердикт врачей и сказала «Если Шридхара запланировал путешествие, он, вероятно, сделает это», и добавила «Если это случится, я хочу, чтобы кто-нибудь был рядом с ним».) Так что Индрадьюмна Свами полетел в Англию, чтобы сопровождать Махараджа до Майяпура. Он очень опасался за него. 

В Лондоне, преданные арендовали для Махараджа номер в отеле около аэропорта. Он был так болен и слаб, что едва мог идти пешком. Преданные должны были перевезти его из аэропорта до самого ближайшего места и как можно скорее.

Поскольку новость о том, что Махараджа собирается в Майяпур оставлять тело, быстро распространилась, многие его ученики из Европы, главным образом из Хорватии и Словении, прилетели в Лондон, чтобы встретиться с ним. Они плакали, потому что знали, что больше никогда не увидят его снова. Он сказал им «Вы можете плакать, когда я уйду. Вы можете проплакать несколько дней, но потом вы должны вернуться к своему служению, и стать счастливыми». Я как обычно звонил по телефону, говорил с Махараджей, когда он был в отеле и немного с Индрадьюмной Свами.

Шридхара Махараджа хотел как-то отплатить ученикам, которые пришли, чтобы быть рядом с ним. Он сказал «Народу нужен царь, а царю нужен народ. Я никогда не имел своей собственной семьи, но когда у меня появились ученики, я от этого потрясающе выиграл. Я почувствовал эмоции, которых, как я думал, у меня никогда не будет. Я не думаю, что это прервется. Когда мы любим друг другу, мы вместе. Конечно, когда я покину вас, мы не сможем сыграть в футбол. Но я могу прийти в форме изображения». Это было так сладостно-горько. Махараджа был так сладок и юмористичен. Однако его ученики расчувствовались «Мы можем никогда не увидеть Гуру Махараджа вновь. Мы должны брать его изображение с собой, когда мы играем в футбол»

Затем он сказал своим ученикам «Когда я уйду, мы сможем быть вместе более важным способом». Он сказал, что любовь в разлуке прочнее. У многих из нас есть такой опыт когда мы рядом с людьми, которых любим, мы воспринимаем их как само собой разумеющееся; но когда они уходят, мы осознаем, как ценно было их общество, и насколько мы их любили. От этого, чувства становятся более сильными, чем когда мы были рядом с ними.

У нескольких учеников Махараджа не было второго посвящения. И он решил, что должен дать им его. Но из-за болезни, его голова не всегда функционировала надлежащим образом. Токсины шли в мозг и, чтобы уменьшить боль, он должен был принимать препарат опиума, как прописал врач. Тогда он решил «О’кей, я дам второе посвящение, но всем вместе, всем пятерым сразу». Он начал читать гаятри-мантру для них «Ом бхур...», но не смог вспомнить следующее слово. Он спросил Индрадьюмну Свами «Что идет дальше» Индрадьюмна Свами произносил слово, и Махараджа повторял его своим ученикам. Когда Махараджа снова не смог вспомнить следующее слово, он сказал Индрадьюмне Свами «Почему бы тебе просто ни говорить каждое слово, а я буду повторять, и ученики услышат их от меня». Так они получили первые две строки. Затем Индрадьюмна Свами, истощенный длинным перелетом из Южной Африки, не смог вспомнить следующее слово. И Шридхара Махараджа спросил «Есть в доме какой-нибудь брахман, который знает следующее слово»

Нашелся один брахман, который подсказал слово Индрадьюмне Свами, Индрадьюмна Свами повторил его Шридхаре Свами, а Шридхара Свами повторил его ученикам.

Шридхара Махараджа заметил «Харер нама харер нама харер намаива кевалам. Нам не нужна эта гаятри-мантра. Хари-намы – достаточно». Затем он процитировал



харер нама харер нама

харер намаива кевалам

калау насти эва насти эва

насти эва гатир аньятха



[«В век ссор и лицемерия единственным средством спасения является пение святых имен Господа. Нет другого пути. Нет другого пути. Нет другого пути.» (Чч. Ади 17.21)]



кришна-варнам твисакришнам

сангопангастра-парсадам

яджнаих санкиртана-праяир

яджанти хи су-медхасах



[«В век Кали разумные люди, собираясь вместе, славят Господа и поклоняются Его воплощению, непрестанно поющему имя Кришны. Хотя цвет Его тела не темный, это Сам Кришна. С Ним всегда Его приближенные, слуги, оружие и личные спутники.» (ШБ 11.5.32)]



калер доша-нидхе раджан

асти хй эко махан гунах

киртанад эва кришнасья

мукта-сангах парам враджет



[«Мой дорогой царь, хотя Кали-юга и является океаном нечистого, у этой эпохи все же есть одно хорошее качество просто повторяя Харе-Кришна маха-мантру, каждый может освободиться от материального рабства и вознестись в трансцендентное царство.» (ШБ 12.3.51)]



Он процитировал все эти стихи, прославляющие Святое имя. Индрадьюмна Свами воскликнул «Махараджа, вы в совершенстве процитировали все эти стихи о Святом имени, но не можете вспомнить гаятри-мантру!» Шридхара Свами объяснил «Гаятри-мантра лишь помогает нам в повторении Святого имени. Главное - повторять Святые имена. Гаятри-мантра поддерживает, помогает нам становиться чище, так чтобы мы могли лучше повторять Святое имя».

Возможно, вы слышали, как Махараджа прибыл в Калькутту. Джаяпатака Махараджа послал фургон, чтобы забрать его. Шридхара Свами безучастно лежал в постели фургона Джаяпатаки Махараджа весь путь от аэропорта до Майяпура. В Майяпуре тысячи преданных пришли поприветствовать его с киртаном, иногда ревущим, а иногда сладким.

Другое следствие болезни Махараджа, поскольку его печень не работала так, как надо, заключалось в том, что его тело заполняла жидкость (как и прежде). Его тело раздувалось. В Канаде, а также в Индии, врачи удаляли по пять-семь литров жидкости из его тела за раз. Это было частью переносимых им неудобств. После установки Панча-таттвы его физическое состояние ухудшилось, возможно, из-за напряжения и возбуждения во время церемонии.

Ситуация была критической и вечером он попросил, чтобы пришли преданные и устроили киртан в его комнате. Он не знал, что может случиться и было похоже, что он собирается уйти. Слуга Махараджа, Майяпур дас, сообщил преданным. Старшие преданные и ученики собрались в комнате Махараджа, приготовившись к худшему. Махараджа лежал молча в постели, они исполнили киртан, больше со слезами, видя, как близок был конец. Какому-то преданному удалось вызвать врача, который вошел в комнату и подошел к постели Махараджа. Врач был серьезным и важным. Он стал ощупывать тело Махараджа, в то время, как он с закрытыми глазами неподвижно лежал в постели.

Живот Махараджа раздулся из-за накопившейся жидкости. Врач положил руки на живот и осторожно нажал, чтобы оценить ситуацию. Махараджа медленно открыл глаза, посмотрел на врача, и сказал «Будет мальчик».

Махараджа был таким забавным, даже в самых тяжелых обстоятельствах. Преданные сходили с ума, они не знали смеяться им или плакать. Ситуация была критической, но несмотря на это Махараджа шутил.

Дживо ва маро ва преданный может жить, может умереть, это равносильно. Несомненно, Шридхара Свами мог жить или умереть, поскольку если бы он жил, он бы служил Кришне здесь, и если бы он умер, он служил бы Кришне в следующей жизни.

Он был по-настоящему бесстрашным и веселым. У него действительно не было страха смерти. Хотя он хотел остаться, чтобы проповедовать, он не боялся смерти. Он знал, что продолжит служить Шриле Прабхупаде в следующей жизни.

За несколько дней до Гаура-Пурнимы, Индрадьюмна Свами пришел поговорить с Махараджей на прощанье. В комнате Махараджа он встретил Майяпура-даса, слугу Махараджи, который сказал ему, что Махараджа в душе. Находясь в ванной, Шридхара Свами услышал разговор и закричал «Инди! Это ты, Инди» Он обычно называл Индрадьюмну Свами «Инди», сокращение от Индиана Джонс, поскольку Индрадьюмна Махараджа отважный проповедник. (Позже Индрадьюмна Свами заметил, что когда кто-нибудь действительно любит вас и гордится вами, он всегда представляет вас своим друзьям. Так Шридхара Махараджа желал прославить Индрадьюмну Свами перед людьми, которые пришли в его комнату. Он как бы говорил «Это - наш Индиана Джонс, но он настоящий!»)

Итак, Шридхара Махараджа позвал

- Инди! Это ты там

- Да, Махараджа.

- Заходи сюда!

- Но Махараджа, вы в душе.

- Ну и что Заходи сюда.

Он вошел, Шридхара Махараджа, который был покрыт лишь воздухом (и водой из душа), сказал

- Не беспокойся об этом. Мы не тела!

Индрадьюмна Свами задыхался от переполнявших его чувств, поскольку он догадывался, что не увидит Махараджа снова. Это было прощаньем

- Махараджа, я пришел попрощаться.

Махараджа сказал

- Не говори прощай.

- Я могу никогда не увидеть вас снова в этой жизни.

- Ты знаешь эту старую песню - и он запел, - «Счастливого тебе пути, пока мы не встретимся снова.»

И это было именно так.

Это были верные слова, особенно для Инди – «счастливого пути» - поскольку его путь пролегает по всему миру. И у всех нас, на наших собственных путях, есть наши собственные тропинки и дороги в преданном служении, и Шридхара Свами хотел, чтобы они были счастливыми, пока мы не встретимся снова.

Я звонил Махарадже каждый день, но из-за разницы во времени и из-за трудностей со связью с Майяпуром, мне удавалось поговорить с ним раз в три дня. В последний раз я говорил с ним за два дня до того, как он ушел. В тот день, у нас был один из лучших разговоров, за всю мою жизнь.

Мы говорили главным образом о Майяпурском проекте и миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Этим опытом и уроками, я буду дорожить всю мою жизнь.

Это было в четверг, 11 марта. На следующий день, в пятницу, мы установили красивые медные Божества Гаура-Нитай в нашем ашраме в Санта-Барбаре. Они пришли из Вриндавана, Их приобрела Матушка Киртида для Тамал-Кришны Госвами. Я почувствовал, что Их приход был также частью милости Шридхары Свами, поскольку он так горячо хотел, чтобы слава Панча-таттвы распространялась, и чтобы мы построили «удивительный храм» для Них в Майяпуре. Так два представителя Панча-таттвы, пришли к нам по его желанию.

----------


## radhadas

Далее я буду публиковать отдельные истории из книги Шрилы Гирираджа Свами "Орошая семя", которая наполнена (цитирую автора) - "веселыми историями и иными материалами, содержащими игры и наставления Его Божественной Милости А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады"

----------


## radhadas

Далее я буду публиковать отдельные истории из книги Шрилы Гирираджа Свами "Орошая семя", которая наполнена (цитирую автора) - "веселыми историями и иными материалами, содержащими игры и наставления Его Божественной Милости А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады"

Вот предисловие автора к этой книге:
Предисловие 

В апреле 1969 я впервые увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду. Мой профессор психологии Джеймс Кли пригласил Шрилу Прабхупаду дать лекцию в аудитории Университета Бранде, в котором я последний год учился на факультете психологии. Из-за споров со своими друзьями я опоздал – в этот момент как раз закончился киртан, предваряющий лекцию. Но мне все-таки удалось увидеть Шрилу Прабхупаду и услышать пение Харе Кришна из уст преданных.
Некоторое время я искал гуру, личность способную привести мое сознание в просвещенное состояние и у меня даже сложилось образ того, как он должен выгля-деть. Я отправлялся в далекие путешествия, иногда за сотни миль на машине лишь для того, чтобы найти совершенного учителя. Но куда бы я ни направлялся, кого бы я ни встречал, я обнаруживал какое-то несовершенство. Я практически утерял надежду. Где же мне искать своего совершенного учителя?
Более того, все индийские свами и йоги, которых я встречал, носили длинные волосы и бороды, но мой духовный учитель в моем воображении был без волос.
Когда я впервые увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду в аудитории Шварца меня поразили две вещи: от него исходило необычное сияние, поэтому я едва мог сосредоточится на его форме и на его голове не было волос. Он был выбрит на голо.
В конце программы Сатсварупа сделал объявление со сцены, что если кто-то на-правляется в Харвард Сквер или Бостон, некоторые преданные они могли бы взять с собой некоторых преданных. Так как я направлялся в Харвард Сквер вместе со своими друзьями, то предложил взять преданных вместе с собой. Таким образом Сатсварупа и другие преданные влезли в мой красный Рамблер и мы все вместе направились в Гар-вард Сквер, обсуждая различных гуру и философию по пути. На следующую ночь я от-правился вместе с преданными в храм на 95 Гленвиль Авеню в Аллстоне, Массачусетс. Именно там я впервые услышал речь Шрилы Прабхупады и принял его своим совер-шенным учителем, гуру, встретить которого я мечтал.
Тогда я задал Шриле Прабхупаде свой первый вопрос: я встречал так много сва-ми и йоги. И каждый из них отстаивает свой подход к вопросу самоосознания, так как же я смогу узнать, какой из них является наилучшим? Шрила Прабхупада ответил на мой вопрос своим: Какова твоя цель – служить Богу или стать Богом?
Отвечая на мой вопрос, Шрила Прабхупада объяснил, что если мы посеем семя служения Богу и будем поливать его воспеванием, Бог одарит нас светом солнца, с по-мощью которого оно вырастет. Однако если мы захотим стать Богом, зачем ему нужны соперники? «Вы можете обрести божественную природу, но вы никогда не станете Бо-гом».
Хотя я не осознал смысла услышанного в то время, Шрила Прабхупада даровал мне это семя преданного служения.
Процесс, благодаря которому духовный учитель дарует семя преданного служе-ния ученику объяснен в Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите (Мадхья, 19.151):

брахманда бхрамите кона бхагйяван джива
гуру-кршна-прасаде пайя бхакти-лата-биджа

«Из миллиона живых существ, странствующих по просторам вселенной, лишь од-на достаточно удачлива, чтобы благодаря милости Кришны обрести возможность об-щения с истинным духовным учителем. По милости Кришны и духовного учителя такой человек обретает семя древа преданного служения».
В своей комментарии Шрила Прабхупада разъясняет: «Кришна находится в серд-це каждого и если душа желает чего-то, Кришна выполняет его желание. Если случай-но или по воле судьбы живое существо приходит в соприкосновение с Движением соз-нания Кришны и развивает в своем сердце стремление находится в нем, Кришна, нахо-дящийся в сердце каждого живого существа, предоставляет ему шанс встретить истин-ного духовного учителя. Такое живое существо обретает поддержку Кришны и духовного учителя. Из глубин сердца ему помогает Кришна, а извне духовный учитель».

«Каждый обладает дремлющим Кришна-бхакти – любовью к Кришне – и благо-даря общению с чистыми преданными, эта любовь раскрывается. Как утверждается в Чайтанья-чаритамрите (Мадхйя, 22.107):

нитйя-сиддха-кршна-према садхйя кабху найя
шраванади-шуддха-читте карайе удайя

«Дремлющее преданное служение Кришне присутствует в сердце каждого. Бла-годаря общению с преданными, слушая их наставления и воспевая Харе Кришна мантру, дремлющая любовь к Кришне пробуждается. Таким образом живое существо обретает семя преданного служения».

мали хана каре сеи биджа аропана
шравана-киртана-джале карайе сечана

«Когда человек обретает семя преданного служения, он должен позаботится о нем и для этого стать садовником, ухаживая за семенем, высаженном в сердце. Если постепенно поливать это семя следуя процессу слушания и воспевания, семя начнет прорастать» (Чч, Мадхйя, 19.152).
Шрила Прабхупада комментирует вышесказанное: «По милости Кришны, человек встречает истинного духовного учителя, а по милости духовного учителя ученик позна-ет процесс преданного служения Господу.
Бхакти-лата-биджа означает «семя преданного служения». У всего в этом мире есть причина или семя. Всякая идея, программа, план или изобретение, предполагает изначальное обдумывание, которое называется биджа или семя. Методы, правила и предписания, благодаря которым человек получает идеальное воспитание в процессе преданного служения являются основой бхакти-лата-биджи или семени преданного служения. Эту бхакти-лата-биджа дарует духовный учитель по милости Кришны. Для того, чтобы обрести бхакти-лата-биджу следует удовлетворить своего духовного учителя (йясйя прасадад бхагават-прасадах). До тех пор, пока не будет удовлетворен духовный учитель, человек не получит биджу или коренную причину кармы, гьяны и йоги, которые будут лишены блага даруемого преданным служением. Однако тот, кто верно случит своему духовному учителю обретает бхакти-лата-биджу.
Обретя милость духовного учителя, человек должен повторять его наставления и это называется шравана-киртана – слушание и воспевание. После обретения наставле-ний духовного учителя следует поливать бхакти-лата-биджу». 
Благодаря милости Шрилы Прабхупады мы обрели семя преданного служения и с тех пор мы пытались поливать его, слушая и воспевая имена Кришны. 
Настоящая книга является собранием моих литературных попыток полить изна-чальное семя, которое Шрила Прабхупада даровал мне при первой нашей встрече. Не-которые мои ученики и друзья предложили мне опубликовать собрание веселых исто-рий и иных материалов о Шриле Прабхупаде и сознании Кришны, включая как опубли-кованные прежде, так и совершенно новые фрагменты. Мы попытались прославить Кришну и Его преданных ради собственного очищения, чтобы полить наши собствен-ные бхакти-лата-биджи. И если на ростки преданности наших читателей упадет всего несколько капель этой влаги мы сможем с уверенностью заявить, что наша попытка увенчалась оглушительным успехом.

Харе Кришна.

Ваш слуга,
Гирирадж Свами

----------


## radhadas

Глава I – Веселые истории

Если я скажу тебе, что я Бог, ты мне поверишь?

	Каждое воскресенье проведенное в Бостоне мы направлялись в Кембридж Ком-монс, где устраивали киртаны. Обычно там выступали самые разные рок-группы, по-этому не было ничего удивительного в том, что туда приходили тысячи молодых лю-дей, чтобы послушать, потанцевать, устроить пикник, просто побродить и пообщаться, а иногда просто посидеть на траве. Итак каждое воскресенье Сатсварупа вел преданных в это место, где мы становились вкруг и устраивали пение и танцы. К нам присое-динялись другие молодые люди. Некоторые преданные ходил по парку, распространяя книги и собирая пожертвования.
	В те годы (1969-1970) интерес к духовной жизни был неподдельным и один мо-лодой человек, к которому я подошел был особенно дружелюбно настроен. Он сказал, что интересуется этим вопросом и у него уже есть гуру, который является Богом. Я спросил у него: «Почему вы решили, что он – Бог?»
	«Он сам говорит, что он – Бог».
«Вы верите ему только потому, что он вам об этом говорит?»
«Да».
«А если я вам скажу, что я – президент Соединенных Штатов, вы тоже поверите мне? Притом, что быть президентом не то же самое, что быть Богом».
«Да, я поверю вам».
«Очень хорошо. Итак, если я президент, то вы будете делать все, что я вам ска-жу».
«Да».
Тогда я сказал: «Достаньте все свои деньги из кошелька». Он достал все свои деньги. А их там было немало! В те времена у молодежи не водились слишком большие суммы, но он достал девяносто семь долларов.
«Вы признаете, что я президент?»
«Да».
Он был непробиваем. Он не хотел признавать, что его философия была ошибоч-ной. И лишь для того, чтобы не ударить в грязь лицом он продолжал настаивать: «Да». Тогда я сказал: «Хорошо, отдай мне все свои деньги». Он отдал мне свои деньги, а я вручил ему книгу, пригласил его в храм и растворился в толпе. Приблизительно через два часа он нашел меня, пребывая в крайне обеспокоенном состоянии.
«Знаешь, я отдал тебе все деньги, но завтра мне нужно будет платить за кварти-ру. Ты не мог бы мне дать двадцать долларов?» Бедный Бог! Тебе приходится упраши-вать о небольшой сумме, чтобы оплатить аренду квартиры!
Шрила Прабхупада обрадовался, узнав об этом случае. Он даже помянул эту ис-торию в одном из своих бесед в Лос-Анджелесе: «Наш Гирирадж взял некоторую сумму денег. Да. Кто-то сказал, «Каждый – Бог». Тогда Гирирадж сказал: «А я – Бог?» «Да, ты – Бог». «Тогда я возьму все твои деньги». «Да». И он отдал ему деньги, все деньги. По своей глупости он отдал ему все деньги, что были в кармане». Когда один из предан-ных прокомментировал, что этот юноша попался в ловушку собственной философии, Шрила Прабхупада согласился с ним: «Да».
Шрила Прабхупада неистово проповедовал против философии имперсонализма, следуя по стопам своего духовного учителя Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхаку-ра. Следующие слова подчеркивают его отношение к духовному учителю:

Абсолют чувствует, ты доказал
Имперсонализма бедствие ты наказал

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакура в свою очередь оценил, что Шрила Прабхупада понял значение его миссии. Подобным образом и мы можем быть признаны своим духовным учителем, Шрилой Прабхупадой, если мы осознаем значение его мис-сии и сможем достойным образом выполнить ее.
Такова наша преемственность – пармапара – такова наша миссия: уничтожить философию маявада и доказать бхакти-сиддханту – заключение о чистой преданности – посредством книг Шрилы Прабхупады. 


Равное видение Шрилы Прабхупады

Пожалуйста самым запоминающимся периодом моей жизни наступил, когда я со-провождал Шрилу Прабхупаду во время его путешествия по Индии с октября 1970 по февраль 1972. Несмотря на то, что каждое мгновение проведенное в обществе Шрилы Прабхупады было исключительным, путешествие вместе с ним тогда, когда он был за-нят проповедью сознания Кришны было особенно незабываемым. Мы посетили Бомбей, Дели, Мадрас, Индор, Сурат, Калькутту, Горакхпур, Амритсар и Аллахабад. 
В декабре 1970 года, получив приглашение посетить «Гита-бхаван» («Центр Ги-ты»), Шрила Прабхупада в сопровождении группы учеников отправился в Индор для того, чтобы принять участие в недельном праздновании Гита-джаянти. К сожалению большая часть выступающих были имперсоналисты маявади, которые не проповедовали Бхагавад-гиту как она есть или как изложил ее Кришна.
В Индоре многие почтенные граждане пришли в комнату Шрилы Прабхупады специально для того, чтобы встретиться с ним. Обычно все они придерживались каких-то своих взглядов в отношении духовной жизни. Фактически это привело к тому, что Шрила Прабхупада пожаловался: «Они приходят гуру каждый придерживаясь собст-венной точки зрения, чтобы узнать согласится ли с ними гуру. Если гуру соглашается с ними, тогда он очень хороший, если же он против, они приходят к выводу, что «он не хороший».
Один из аргументов в беседе Шрилы Прабхупады и некоторых гостей был осо-бенно поучительным. За день до встречи Шрила Прабхупада проводил лекцию в «Гита Самити» («Общество»), в котором Шрила Прабхупада не обнаружил ни одного изобра-жения Кришны. На следующий день Шрила Прабхупада поднял этот вопрос в разговоре с гостями, отметив, что человек не сможет осознать значение Бхагавад-гиты, если не осознает положение ее рассказчика – Господа Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада объяснил, что его миссия заключается в том, чтобы должным образом представить Бхагавад-гиту как она есть, а также разоблачать тех, кто этого не делает. 

Прабхупада: Истинный духовный учитель это тот, кто выполняет приказ выс-шего авторитета. Мы выполняем указание Чайтаньи Махапрабху или Кришны. Кришна обучал Бхагавад-гите и именно он сказал: «Всякий, кто проповедует сокровенное по-слание Бхагавад-гиты очень дорог мне».
Гость: Мы верим в бестелесного Бога, ниракара.
Прабхупада: Кто сказал «бестелесного»? Кто это сказал?
Гость: В Индии повсюду люди верят в бестелесную форму, джйотир-линга.
Прабхупада: Хорошо. Вы используете кого-то еще кроме Бхагавад-гиты. Просто попытайтесь понять. В этом Международном обществе сознания Кришны мы пропове-дуем Бхагавад-гиту. Джйотир-линга, подобные взгляды могут быть найдены и в другой литературе. Но мы заинтересованы прежде всего в проповеди Бхагавад-гиты. И по той причине, что Бхагавад-гита неверно истолковывается проповедниками по всему миру, сопровождающими ее своими глупыми комментариями, мы хотим исправить их ошибку. Поэтому наше общество названо «сознание Кришны».
Гость: Что плохого в проповеди Гиты?
Прабхупада: Также как вчера я посетил Гита Самити. Например там стоит лам-па. Почему же там вместо Кришны стоит лампа? Разве Кришна это лампа? Именно по-этому я утверждаю, что Гиту проповедуют неверно. Причем здесь лампа? Разве Кришна говорит об этом?
Гость: Лампа была с нами на протяжении…
Прабхупада: Хорошо. Кришна также был там. 
Гость: Они должны значить…
Прабхупада: Нет, нет. Прежде всего нужно понять, что Бхагавад-гита была произнесена Кришной. Так почему же там не было изображения Кришны? Это указыва-ет на то, что вы не понимаете природу Кришны. Поэтому ваше так называемое «Обще-ство Гиты» не может считаться истинным. Даже в обычной жизни, если имело место некое политическое собрание, вы вывешиваете фото Ганди, фото Неру, потому что они были политическими лидерами. Гита Самити – это проповедь Бхагавад-гиты, но не вы-вешено ни одного изображения Кришны. Это указывает на отклонение.  
Устроители «Гита-бхаван» пригласили меня, потому что мы проповедуем Бхага-вад-гиту и таковой была джайянти Гиты, но почему при этом не присутствует рассказ-чик Гиты? Поэтому я говорю, что существует множество мест, даже здесь, которые ис-каженно представляют Бхагавад-гиту. Поэтому наша цель исправить вред нанесенный ложной пропагандой. 
Гость (2): Что вы считаете ложной пропагандой.
Прабхупада: Можно привести один пример. И таких примеров множество. Как например в девятой главе говорится ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йяджи мам намас-куру. Господь Кришна говорит: «Вовлекай свой ум в размышления обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, предлагай Мне свои поклоны и поклоняйся Мне». Однако Радхакришнан считает, будто Кришна говорит: «Это относится не к личности Кришны». Откуда взялся эта глупая идея?»
Гость (1): Нет, Вивекананда также говорит об этом.
Прабхупада: Поэтому я говорю, что все это глупость. Все они говорят глупость, когда отклоняются от оригинала Бхагавад-гиты.

Гость бросил поставил под сомнение тот факт можно ли считать истинным изло-жение Бхагавад-гиты предложенное Шрилой Прабхупадой, если все остальные не могут считаться таковыми. Они предположили, что ему следует относится к ним и обращаться с ними вооружившись «равным видением». 

Гость (5): Если каждая личность обладает индивидуальной душой, стоящей над душой, обращаясь с ними как с равными…
Прабхупада: Существует три гуны и Бхагавад-гита проводит анализ: «Пребы-вающие в саттва-гуне, раджо-гуне и тамо-гуне».
Гость (5): Атма не обладает личностью. Атма – это душа каждого. Если вы об-ладаете способностью подняться выше и выше…
Прабхупада: Вы не находитесь на уровне атмы. И я не нахожусь на этом уровне атмы. Вы находитесь на телесном уровне.
Гость (5): Тело и душа вместе.

В свою очередь Шрила Прабхупада бросил вызов гостям: «Если вы каждого вос-принимаете одинаково, почему вы пытаетесь искать во мне недостатки?»

Прабхупада: Если вы находитесь на уровне атмы, вы не должны спорить со мной. Пандитах сама-даршинах. Этот стих из Бхагавад-гиты:

видйя-винайя-сампанне
брахмане гави хастини
шуни чайва шва-паке ча
пандитах сама-даршинах

Гость (3) (соглашаясь): Это верный подход.
Прабхупада: Это верный подход. Но если вы обнаружите, что «Свамиджи не соответствует стандарту», это будет означать, что вы не занимаете этого положения, сама-даршинах.
Гость (3): Это означает, что совершающий убийство, грешник…
Прабхупада: Да, это очень высокий уровень, сама-даршинах. Сама-даршинах означает, что не существует различий между грехом и праведным поступком. Как толь-ко вы проводите различия: «Это праведный поступок, а это грех», это будет указывать на то, что вы не на уровне сама-даршинах. Здесь ясно говорится, видйя-винайя-сампанне брахмане. Брахман – это ученый и винайя «очень смиренный» - таковы при-знаки благости. Видйя-винайя-сампане брахмане гави хастини шуни. Шуни означает «собака». Он воспринимает собаку и ученого брахмана на одном уровне. Собака по оп-ределению должна быть греховной, а ученый брахман должен быть праведником. По-этому в его восприятии праведник и грешник ничем не отличаются друг от друга. Это называется сама-дарши.
Гость (1) (бросая вызов): Мне кажется, что они допустили множество ошибок при написании шлок.
Прабхупада: Хорошо. Теперь вы пытаетесь обнаружить недостатки у Вьясы, так с кем же вы хотите говорить? Пожалуйста простите меня. Покиньте помещение. Вы пы-таетесь найти недостатки во Вьясе.
Гость (4): Мы лишь хотим понять ваше мнение по этому вопросу.
Прабхупада (кричит): Я – не сама-дарши. Я не говорю, что я – сама-дарши. Вы говорите, что стали сама-дарши.
Гость (2): Но вы должны быть сама-дарши.
Прабхупада: Но я не нахожусь на этом уровне. Я утверждаю, что если вы не преданы Кришне, то вы – греховны. Такова моя даршана.
Гость (5): Но вы также должны обладать видением сама-даршинах. 
Прабхупада: Нет, зачем мне это? Это не мое положение. Я просто повторяю слова Кришны. Такова моя точка зрения. Я могу быть сама-даршинах. А могу не быть им. Мое положение предполагает лишь повторение услышанного ранее. Вот и все.

В своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада объяснил, что преданный находящийся на высшем уровне не проводит различий. Он воспринимает каждого занятым в преданном служении Господу. Однако, когда он занимает положение ачарьи или проповедника, он доложен проводит различия ради блага других, давая им наставления. Даже предан-ный, находящийся на высшем уровне, спускается на средний уровень, когда он пропо-ведует. 
Я помню жесткую критику Шрилы Прабхупады в адрес тех, кто, находясь на те-лесном уровне восприятия мира, пытаются изображать из себя преданных высшего уровня. «Уттама-адхикари [преданный высшего уровня] знает, что нет абсолютно ника-кой разницы между ученым брахманом и бродячей собакой, потому что они исходят от Господа, хотя и обрели различные тела в соответствии с качествами материальной природы… Такой грамотный преданный не будет сбит с толку материальными телами, но привлечется душой, находящейся в этих телах.
«Те, кто выдает себя за уттама-адхикари, выставляя напоказ чувство единства или дружеских отношений, при этом оставаясь на телесном уровне являются ложными филантропами».
«Уттама-адхикари воспринимает душу живого существа и служит в соответствии со своим восприятием. Таким образом он автоматически служит телу живого существа» (Ишопанишад, 6, коммент.).
И в конце беседы шестой гость задал завершающий вопрос:

Гость (6): Однако каждый преуспевший учитель добавил свое толкование этого знания, не правда ли?
Гость (4): Вы чей-то преемник?
Прабхупада: Да, да.
Гость (5): В таком случае каков ваш вклад? Вот что нас интересует. Что такое сама-дарши? Стали ли вы сама-дарши?
Гость (6): Вы учите других стать сама-дарши.
Прабхупада: Мое сама-дарши заключается в желании, чтобы не только индий-цы должны знать Кришну? Весь мир должен знать Кришну. Но если вы, индийцы, отка-зываетесь узнать об этом, что я могу с этим поделать?

Этими словами Шрила Прабхупада ответил на вызов гостей. Своей практической работой он позволил всем людям во всем мире познакомится с сознанием Кришны. В этом проявилось его равное видение, и таковым стало его служение – служение его предшественникам и всем нам. Шрила Прабхупада представил Кришну и Бхагавад-гиту как она есть и люди во всем мире принимали его послание и становились преданными Кришны. И если этого хотели гости, они также могли следовать и получить от этого благо.


Исключительное право

Обычно во время своего проповеднического тура Шрила Прабхупада по вечерам обращался к большой аудитории, а в течении дня несколько раз встречался с одни или небольшими группами гостей. Обсуждая с индийцами сознание Кришны, Шрила Праб-хупада обращал их внимание на юного американца, путешествовавшего вместе с нами, который во время приема кришна-прасада иногда садился рядом со мной. «Кришна – определенно Бог!», восклицал он. «В противном случае как мог я – столь низкое суще-ство – каждый день наслаждаться столь великолепным прасадом. Воистину Кришна ми-лостив».
После нескольких дней общения с нами этот молодой человек уяснил достаточ-ный объем философии, чтобы задать Шриле Прабхупаде вопрос: «Если все виды слу-жения абсолютны по природе, зачем нам нужно повторять по шестнадцать кругов?» Шрила Прабхупада ответил, но юноша чего-то не усвоил и повторил свой вопрос.
В конечном итоге Шрила Прабхупада выпрямился и зычным голосом произнес: «Зачем повторять шестнадцать кругов? Потому что этого хочет Верховная Личность Бога!» Но и тогда юноша не успокоился.

Юноша: Почему считается, что один вид деятельности в сознании Кришны луч-ше чем другой? Возьмите, например, повторение шестнадцати кругов. Предположим, что вы служите Кришне двадцать три часа, а за оставшийся час вы можете либо закон-чить свои круги, либо привлечь еще одного Почетного Члена ИСККОН. Вместо повторения своих шестнадцати кругов…
Прабхупада: Ты не должен ничего выдумывать. Ты должен соблюдать приказы Кришны.
Юноша: Почему тогда…
Прабхупада: Не может быть и речи о «почему». Таково указание представителя Кришны. Ты должен выполнять его. Ты не можешь сказать: «Почему?» Как только ты задаешь этот вопрос, это означает, что ты не полностью предан. Предание означает отсутствие вопросов «почему». Таково указание. И его следует выполнять. Вот и все.
Юноша: Например, предположим, что я повторял мантру вчера вечером. Затем я подумал: «Ох, мне больше не удается сосредоточится на повторении. Мне следует пойти поспать».
Прабхупада: Поэтому существуют предписания в отношении воспевания. Ты должен закончить повторение шестнадцати кругов, а потом можешь спать хоть целый день. Я не против.
[Преданные рассмеялись]
Юноша: Но тогда…
Прабхупада: Не может быть никаких «тогда». Если ты настолько привязан ко сну, тогда повторяй свои шестнадцать кругов и спи целый день.. Но при этом ты не можешь ничего есть.
[Преданные снова рассмеялись]
Прабхупада: Не просыпайся на прасад. «А сейчас пора принять прасад. Я хочу хорошенько наестся, а потом снова лечь спать». И если ты все еще не можешь ничего делать, тогда просто повторяй шестнадцать кругов, принимай прасад и спи.
[Преданные рассмеялись]
Прабхупада: Таково твое исключительное право.

Слова Шрилы Прабхупады были всегда насыщены истиной и юмором. Позднее я нашел в «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Мадхйя 22.113) философский принцип, ставший основой такого ответа Шрилы Прабхупады. Основной принцип процесса регулируемого преданного служения заключается в том, чтобы постоянно помнить о Кришне и никогда не забывать Его:

смартавйях сататам вишнур
висмартавйо на джатучит
сарве видхи-нишедах сйур
этайор эва кинкарах

В своем комментарии на этот стих из Падма Пураны, Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Существует множество регулирующих принципов упомянутых в шастрах [писаниях] и наставлений духовного учителя. Эти регулирующие принципы должны быть подчинены основополагающему принципу, который гласит: следует постоянно помнить о Кришне и никогда не забывать о Нем. Это становится возможным только при повторении Харе Кришна мантры. Поэтому необходимо строго следовать обету повторения Харе Кришна мантры на протяжении двадцати четырех часов в день. Исполнение других обязанно-стей, предписанных духовным учителем не настолько важны, как исполнение указание духовного учителя повторять определенное число кругов в день. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы рекомендуем неофитам повторять по крайней мере шестнадцать кругов. Это повторение шестнадцати кругов абсолютно необходимо, если он хочет помнить о Кришне и никогда не забывать Его. Из всех регулирующих принципов указа-ние духовного учителя повторять по крайней мере шестнадцать кругов является прин-ципиально важным».
Хотя Шрила Прабхупада сказал юноше не задавать вопроса «почему», здесь он дает ответ на этот вопрос. Несмотря на наличие важных обязанностей, основной прин-цип – всегда помнить о Кришне. А для того, чтобы помнить Кришну, мы должны регу-лярно повторять шестнадцать кругов. 
Как уполномоченный представитель Кришны, Шрила Прабхупада осознавал не-обходимость повторения шестнадцати кругов. Но можно ли с уверенностью сказать, что он не был против, если юноша не делал ничего, кроме повторения шестнадцати кругов, приема пищи и отдыха?
Давайте попытаемся вникнуть в значение маха-мантры. Когда мы повторяем, мы обращаемся к Кришне и Его энергии. Если бы Кришна ответил и спросил: «Да? Ты звал меня? Чего ты хочешь?», чтобы мы ответили Ему? Видеокамеру? Новый дом? Иномар-ку? Красивую жену? Хорошую работу? Нет. Чистый преданный не станет просить о ма-териальном. Он станет просить лишь о служении Кришне и Его преданным. «О Господь Кришна! О Шримати Радхарани! Пожалуйста, займи меня в служении тебе».
Шрила Прабхупада знал, что если юноша будет повторять шестнадцать кругов каждый день, Кришна услышит его молитву и выполнит желание. Кришна предоставит ему возможность все больше и больше заниматься служением лотосным стопам Его до-рогого представителя, Шрилы Прабхупады.


Где же Кришна?

В декабре 1971 года я организовал публичное выступление Шрилы Прабхупады в Мадрасе, Индия. Пять вечеров подряд тысячи человек приходили для того, чтобы по-слушать его и ведущие газеты каждое утро публиковали основные тезисы его лекций. Затем Главный Судья Мадраса пригласил его выступить перед большим собранием су-дей Высшего Суда, адвокатами и другими известными гражданами. Шрила Прабхупада обратился к этой аудитории с рассказом о Шриле Санатане Госвами и Рупе Госвами, жившим в шестнадцатом веке, которые оставили свои посты премьер-министра и мини-стра финансов бенгальского правительства соответственно для того, чтобы помочь Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху распространить Движение сознания Кришны. 
«Я предлагаю свои почтительные поклоны шести Госвами, а именно Шри Рупе Госвами, Шри Санатане Госвами, Шри Рагхунатха дасу Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхе Бхатте Госвами, Шри Дживе Госвами и Шри Гопала Бхатте Госвами, которые отбросили обще-ство аристократов как никчемное. Для того, чтобы освобождать бедные обусловленные души, они облачились в одежду отшельников, но при этом всего пребывали в океане экстатической любви к Кришне и постоянно принимали омовение в его волнах» («Шад-госвами-аштака», 4).
После завершения программы Главный Судья пригласил Шрилу Прабхупаду и его учеников на ужин, устроенном в их честь в его доме, и там он раскрыл свое желание, что хочет как можно скорее присоединится к Движению Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада вновь начал прославлять шесть Госвами, но на этот раз несколько иначе. Он рассказал, как после посещения Вриндавана Госвами постоянно испытывали тоску по Господу Кришне и Его вечной супруге Шримати Радхарани. «Они никогда не говорили: «Я увидел Бога! Теперь я доволен! Нет! Напротив, они говорили: «Где Радха? Где Кришна?»
«Я предлагаю свои почтительные поклоны шести Госвами, которые ходили по Вриндавану и очень громко выкрикивали: «Царица Вриндавана, Радхарани! О Лалита! О Кришна, сын Нанды Махараджа! Где вы все сейчас? Может быть вы на холме Говард-хана? Или в тени деревьев на берегу Ямуны? Где же вы?» Таковым было настроение их преданного служения» («Шад-госвами-аштака», 8)
Главный Судья почтительно предложил Шриле Прабхупаде гирлянду из сандала и маленькую статуэтку Кришны. Затем, чтобы продемонстрировать экстатические пе-реживания Госвами, испытывавших разлуку с Кришной, Шрила Прабхупада сделал не-что чудесное. Он показал статуэтку Сарасвати, трехлетней дочери его секретаря и ска-зал: «Кто это Сарасвати?»
«Кришна!» воскликнула Сарасвати.
Он держал ее перед глазами Сарасвати, а затем начал медленно уводить ее в сторону, пока статуэтка не скрылась за его спиной. После чего Шрила Прабхупада ска-зал: «Сарасвати где Кришна?»
Когда Сарасвати осознала, что Кришна ушел, на ее лицо нашла тень тревоги и беспокойства. Она начала смотреть по сторонам: «Где Кришна?»
Но Кришны нигде не было. Она стала заглядывать в лица преданных, проверять их руки и заглядывать за спину, пытаясь отыскать его. Но когда она не смогла этого сделать, она замерла на месте.
Голос Шрилы Прабхупады нарушил тишину: «Сарасвати, где Кришна?»
Сарасвати снова начала беспокойно оглядывать всю комнату, но так и не смогла найти Его. 
Тогда преданный сказал: «Сарасвати, где же Кришна? У кого Кришна?»
Казалось, что Сарасвати поняла. Она широко открыла глаза, подняла брови и воскликнула: «Кришна у Прабхупады!» Она тут же повернулась к Шриле Прабхупаде и бросилась к его лотосным стопам. «Кришна у Прабхупады!»
Шрила Прабхупада осторожно достал из-за спины статуэтку и подвел к глазам Сарасвати. 
«Кришна у Прабхупады!»
Пока мы наблюдали за этим трогательным обменом, мы все ясно осознали, что Шрила Прабхупада действительно держал Кришну в руке и мог дать нам его, как толь-ко почувствует, что мы действительно хотели этого. Мы также осознали, что Шрила Прабхупада прекрасно знал, что происходит у нас внутри. Он знал, что творится в сердце каждого. Хотя Сарасвати было всего три года, Шрила Прабхупада понимал, что происходит в ее сердце. Он точно знал, как занять ее в практике сознания Кришны. 
Более того, мы увидели Шрилу Прабхупаду как совершенного проповедника, за-нимавшего всех и все в распространении сознания Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада хотел продемонстрировать трансцендентную тревогу в разлуке с Кришной и создал ситуацию, в которой трехлетняя девочка стала примером Главному Судье. По милости Шрилы Прабхупады все присутствующие – начиная от Сарасвати и заканчивая Главным Судьей Мадраса – погрузились в сознание Кришны и всецело привязались к лотосным стопам дорогого слуги Кришны, Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады.
Этот эпизод навел меня на мысль о песне Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура, просла-вившего духовного учителя сознания Кришны.

кришна се томара кришна дите паро
томара шакати ачхе

«Кришна – твой. В твоей власти даровать Его мне».

ами то кангала кришна кришна боли
дхаи тава пачхе пачхе

«Я просто бегу за тобой, восклицая «Кришна! Кришна!»

----------


## radhadas

Мой дорогой Ниранджана Свами Махарадж,
Пожалуйста, прими мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Один твой ученик написал мне: "Чтобы организовать Вьяса Пуджу этого года
как-то по-особому, мы подумали - что же особенно близко и дорого сердцу
Махараджа. И первое, что пришло на ум, - это его удивительные
взаимоотношения, особенно со своими духовными братьями и сестрами... Зная,
насколько вы дороги и близки сердцу махараджа, мы надеемся, что, может быть,
вы могли бы прислать нам что-нибудь, что мы могли бы зачитать..."

Эта просьба вызвала во мне смешанные чувства. Мне захотелось послужить твоим
слугам и прославить тебя, и в то же время не хотелось причинять тебе
беспокойства - оттого, что тебе придется слушать, как я тебя прославляю.
Итак, я решил обратить свои слова к твоим ученикам и друзьям. Ты можешь это
слушать, а можешь этого не делать, как пожелаешь.

Мои дорогие преданные,

Я встретил Шрилу Прабхупаду и присоединился к храму в Бостоне в апреле 1969
года. В октябре 1970 года я поехал в Индию, после чего возвращался в Бостон
только один раз, на Ратха-ятру в 1982 году. Именно тогда я встретился с Его
Святейшеством Ниранджана Махараджем, который был президентом храма. Мы
провели какое-то время вместе и побывали на Гленвилл Авенью 95, где когда-то
был первый бостонский храм, затем на улице Норз Бекон, где располагался
второй храм, а также в других местах, связанных с моими первыми встречами с
преданными.

Позднее, в 1993 году я поехал во Вриндаван на Картику и как-то вечером
Ниранджана Свами вел киртан. Я не узнал его, но этот звук глубоко проник в
мое сердце и в мою душу. Казалось подобные чувства испытывали и все
остальные преданные в храме, они танцевали как безумные, в полном экстазе.

Спустя какое-то время я осел в Калифорнии, он же тогда больше путешествовал
по Европе, Индии и в северных штатах Америки, поэтому у меня вообще не было
возможности встречаться с ним. Однако в 2005 году Махарадж приехал в
местечко недалеко от Санта Барбары, чтобы провести несколько дней со своим
давним другом, Сарватмой прабху, который там живет. И один день он провел
день со мной также. У нас много общих друзей - Его Святейшество Радханатха
Свами, Его Святейшество Индрадьюмна Свами, Его Святейшество Бхакти Бринга
Говинда Свами, мы никогда не проводили много времени вместе. Тогда мы
сблизились, и у него появилась мысль о том, чтобы каждый год заезжать ко
мне.

Вечером накануне отъезда Махараджа Сарватма устроил у себя дома киртан с
ним. У меня было еще несколько тем, которые я хотел обсудить с Махараджем.
Но я видел, что он не очень хорошо себя чувствует, и на следующее утро ему
надо было уезжать, поэтому я не хотел ему навязываться. Но во время киртана
я в сердце получил ответы почти на все свои вопросы. В каком-то смысле
Кришна помог нам обоим и мне, и Махараджу. Ниранджана Свами настолько
искренен и заботлив, что он бы лично отвечал на вопросы каждого преданного,
но чисто физически он не может этого сделать. Поэтому Кришна помогает
Махараджу, отвечая преданным из сердца.

На протяжении многих лет у Махараджа бывали периоды, когда здоровье его было
не в очень хорошем состоянии. И много месяцев он провел у меня приезжая по
разным причинам. Карпинтерия, местечко где я живу, вполне благоприятно для
здоровья - прекрасные условия, хороший климат, простой, питательный прасад,
и никакого давления и необходимости участвовать в программах или встречах с
преданными. А преданные, живущие там, всегда делают все возможное, чтобы как
можно лучше позаботиться о наших гостях.
В следующем году когда он приехал, у него были боли, и он несколько недель
жил у нас. Ближе к концу его пребывания у нас в Оджайе должен был
проводиться джапа-ретрит. Это был первый джапа-ретрит с моим участием. И я
разрывался - я не хотел оставлять его. А он не хотел туда ехать, потому что
пытался восстановить свое здоровье и опасался, что преданные на ретрите
будут от него чего-то ожидать, или иметь тонкие подсознательные требования к
нему. Это могло повредить процессу выздоровления (хотя он очень хотел
попасть на вечерний киртан с Бада Харидасом). Я рассказал преданным о своей
дилемме. И они настояли на том, чтобы Махарадж приехал, пообещав, что ни о
чем его просить не будут. Так мы получили общение Махараджа в тот
удивительный вечер киртанов.

Я знал, что у Его Святейшества Ниранджаны Махараджа есть вкус к воспеванию
святого имени, и есть закон, что если вы служите кому-то в правильном
настроении, вы обретаете качества этой личности. Как утверждается в Шримад
Бхагаватам (1.2.16)

susrusoh sraddadhanasya
vasudeva-katha-rucih
syan mahat-sevaya viprah
punya-tirtha-nisevanat

"О дваждырожденные мудрецы, служить преданным, полностью свободным от всех
пороков, - великое благо. Благодаря этому служению человек обретает
склонность слушать послания Васудевы". Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в
комментарии: " Тот, кто служит слугам Господа, постепенно обретает качества
этих слуг и становится способным слушать о славе Господа. Горячее стремление
слушать повествования о Боге - первое качество преданного, достойного войти
в царство Бога. " Итак, я подумал: "Очень хорошо. Я хочу развить больший
вкус к святому имени, и, служа Его Святейшеству Ниранджане Свами, я смогу
обрести его еще больше." Так оно и случилось.

Как-то днем, я собрался пойти погулять и почитать джапу на берегу моря.
Перед этим Ниранджана Свами попросил, что, если это не причинит мне
неудобств, то мог бы я вернуться пораньше, так как он хотел бы поговорить со
мной. Опять же Махарадж очень смиренный, и он не любит ни о чем просить.
Поэтому когда он очень мягко и спокойно спросил об этом, я подумал: "Это
выглядит очень необычно. Обычно он ни о чем не просит. Должно быть это
что-то важное."

На берегу я полностью погрузился в джапу. Я бы так воспевал и воспевал без
конца. Это был замечательный опыт. В какой-то момент я заметил, что солнце
садится и что скоро будет уже слишком поздно для разговора с Махараджем, так
как он ложился спать около 8. Я разрывался. Я не хотел прекращать
воспевание, но в то же время я думал: "Если я не пойду сейчас, то потом
может быть уже поздно". Так я продолжал воспевать и размышлять, и в какой-то
момент почувствовал, как святое имя ответило на мой вопрос, говоря:
"Ниранджана Свами очень дорог Мне. Он распространяет святое имя по всему
миру. Ты должен вернуться и поговорить с ним, и чтобы ты не потерял,
остановив сейчас воспевание, позже Я компенсирую это".
Однажды, когда Ниранджана Свами жил у меня в основном здании, туда на
несколько дней приехал и Девамрита Свами. Вечером я спросил у них, хотят ли
они почтить прасад, они оба отказались. И я ушел. Но позднее, когда
Девамрита Свами поднялся к Ниранджане Свами, он был голоден. И Ниранджана
Свами пошел на кухню и начал готовить тосты с сыром, листьями салата,
помидорами, солью, перцем и оливковым маслом. У него там не так уж много и
было, но все, что у него было он предлагал Девамрите Свами и мне - все
больше и больше и больше.
При этом Ниранджана Свами был так счастлив, что я сказал ему: "Махарадж, я
никогда не видел тебя таким счастливым." Он ответил: "Я счастлив, потому что
у меня есть возможность послужить. Служение - это моя жизнь. Без служения я
мертв."

Он особенно старается заботиться о своих духовных братьях. Он делает все
возможное чтоб помочь им. Я и раньше слышал об этом, но тогда увидел сам. Я
спросил, почему он придает такое важное значение заботе о своих духовных
братьях. Он ответил, что чувствует, что это очень удовлетворяет Шрила
Прабхупаду.

Ему нравится прославлять своих духовных братьев и преданных вообще, но
духовных братьев и сестер в особенности. Недавно на Говардхане, Вайшешика
прабху, Ниранджана Свами и я беседовали с некоторыми преданными из зоны
проповеди Махараджа. Перед тем как дать каждому слово, Ниранджана Свами
представил преданным Вайшешику прабху и меня, но не столько потому, что
преданные не знают нас, а потому, что он хотел выразить свою признательность
нам, своим духовным братьям.

Я знаю, что у Махараджа огромная вера в Шрила Гоур Говинда Свами, и как-то я
спросил у него: "Ты молишься Гоур Говинда Махараджу?" Он ответил: "Да - и
тебе я тоже молюсь." В тот момент я не ответил ему, но на следующее утро
спросил: "Это правда, что ты молишься мне?" Он сказал: "Да." И добавил, что
каждое утро он молится, обращаясь к различным своим духовным братьям - Гоур
Говинде Свами, Шивараме Свами, Индрадюмне Свами - он упомянул несколько
имен, в том числе и мое. Я ответил: "Это удивительно, потому что я также
молюсь тебе." И он сказал: "Не знаю, как это работает, но всю свою силу я
получаю от вас!"

Однажды, когда Махарадж гостил у нас в течении какого-то времени, пытаясь в
какой-то мере восстановиться, пришел день его рождения, но он ничего об этом
не сказал. Мы вместе повторяли джапу в храмовой комнате, когда позвонила его
сестра, и с первых же слов их разговора я понял, что у него день рождение.
Он вышел из храмовой комнаты, чтобы продолжить разговор, а я продолжал
воспевать. Мое сердце было переполнено, нахлынувшей милостью - было
множество реализаций, много эмоций - и я понял, что этот поток милости в
день его рождения было ответом на все то служение, которое я пытался
предложить ему во время его последнего визита ко мне. Было очевидно, что он
очень дорог какой-то очень могущественной личности.

Как-то раз я поднялся в комнату Ниранджана Свами и обнаружил, что она не
убрана, что закончились некоторые продукты на кухне, а его одежда не забрали
в стирку. Своим присутствием он естественным образом вдохновлял нашу команду
преданных и нам всем действительно хотелось сделать для него все наилучшим
образом, но почему-то так случилось, видимо что-то где-то не проговорили или
были какие-то недочеты в организации. Расстроенный я спросил у Махараджа:
"Почему ты ничего не сказал? Ты не обеспокоен этим?" А он ответил: "Я не
чувствую, что чего-то заслуживаю. Так почему же я должен о чем-то просить
или чувствовать беспокойство". Таков вайшнав. Таков Его Святейшество
Ниранджана Свами Махарадж.

Шрила Ниранджана Свами - один из самых квалифицированных слуг Шрилы
Прабхупады и его ценное достояние. Он способен писать, говорить, руководить,
вести киртан, заботиться о преданных - делать все, что нужно для сознания
Кришны. Мы благословлены тем, что имеем его общение и его пример, а также
возможность служить ему и его слугам.

Харе Кришна.
Твой вечный слуга,
Гирирадж Свами

----------


## radhadas

то - большая честь, привилегия и наслаждение находиться здесь, в Нью Джаганнатха Пури Дхаме, в благоприятный день Снана-ятры. Первые Божества Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры Международного общества сознания Кришны были обнаружены в Сан-Франциско, в 1967. Одна из первых учениц Шрилы Прабупады, Малати даси, в магазине «Cost Plus», среди небольших вещиц, привезенных из-за границы заметила маленькую фигурку. Она купила ее Шриле Прабхупаде. Увидев фигурку, Прабупада широко открыл глаза, а затем сложил ладони и склонил в почтении свою голову. Он сказал: «Ты принесла Господа Джаганнатху, Господа Вселенной. Он – это Кришна». Шрила Прабупада упомянул, что наравне с Джаганнатхой преданные поклоняются двумя другим Божествам: Его брату, Балараме, и сестре, Субхадре. Малати подтвердила, что в магазине были еще похожие фигурки, и Шрила Прабупада попросил ее вернуться туда и купить их. Она вместе с мужем, Шьямасундарой, немедленно отправилась туда и принесла еще две фигурки. Расставив их вместе с Джаганнатхой на столе, Шрила Прабупада рассказал преданным о явлении Джаганнатхи в Индии тысячи лет назад, и о том, что даже в наше время Ему поклоняются в большом храме в Пури и проводят с Ним, Его братом и сестрой ежегодную процессию с тремя огромными колесницами для каждого Божества. Этот фестиваль называется Ратха-ятра. Прабупада пел: джаганнатха-свами наяна-патха-гами бхавату ме. «О Господь Вселенной, милостиво предстань пред моими очами». И он добавил, впредь Сан-Франциско нужно будет переименовать в Нью Джаганнатха Пури.

Прабупада поинтересовался, знает ли кто-нибудь из преданных, как резать по дереву. Шьямасундара добровольно предложил свои услуги. Шрила Прабхупада попросил его вырезать точные копии маленького Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры в три фута высотой. Шьямасундара раздобыл три больших блока дерева и, получив от Прабхупады эскизы и наставления, вырезал первые на Западе большие Божества Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры. Прабупада сказал, что теперь преданные должны проводить фестиваль Ратха-ятра. Так, следуя наставлениям Прабупады, Шьямасундара и другие преданные соорудили грузовик с платформой для крупногабаритных грузов, на который поставили пять высоких колонн, занавесив их тканью, чтобы сделать навес для Божеств. Затем они украсили "колесницу" цветами. В то время у преданныхбыли проблемы с транспортом. Все, что они имели, было настоящей рухлядью, непредсказуемой в своем поведении.

Во время первой в Сан-Франциско Ратха-Ятре Прабхупада болел, и преданные арендовали для него квартирку в соседнем Стинсон Биче, где он мог быстрее поправить здоровье. Прабхупада не был в состоянии присутствовать на фестивале. На следующий день преданные на своем грузовике для Ратха-Ятры и несколько других хиппи навестили его. Они выглядели взволнованными и жаждали поделиться с Прабхупадой. Шьямасундара рассказал, как пока он вел грузовик вверх по крутому холму, заглох мотор. Хотя он и старался завести двигатель, у него ничего не получилось. Затем отказали тормоза, и грузовик начал катиться назад вниз по холму. Наконец он смог остановить его, но когда он попытался поехать вперед, двигатель снова заглох, и грузовик покатился назад. Вновь и вновь он пытался завести двигатель, грузовик немного продвигался вперед, останавливался а затем снова катился назад. Положение казалось безнадежным, и преданные думали, смогут ли они вообще завершить процессию.

Так или иначе, но преданным удалось это сделать, и они приехали, чтобы отчитаться Шриле Прабхупаде. Тогда Шрила Прабупада рассказал им историю о том, как Чайтанья Махапрабху праздновал Ратха-ятру в Пури. Он сказал, что в Пури колесница тоже останавливалась, даже несмотря на то, что веревки тянули тысячи людей. Царь приказал известным борцам и слонам толкать колесницу, и все равно она не сдвигалась с места. Наконец, Чайтанья Махапрабху подтолкнул колесницу Своей головой, и только тогда она сдвинулась с места. Шрила Прабупада сказал: «Теперь, поскольку Ратха-ятра пришла на запад, с ней пришли и игры, связанные с этим празднеством».

Ратха-ятра - очень древний фестиваль, проводимый в Пури. В истории общества сознания Кришны она началась здесь, в Сан-Франциско, на грузовике с платформой для крупногабаритных грузов, в 1967. С той первой Ратха-ятры празднества проводятся каждый год, и не только в Сан-Франциско, но и во многих других главных городах всего мира.

----------

